# Shijō Saikyō no Deshi Kenichi



## Tazmo (Aug 2, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 2, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmm, wondering though if Boris is back then is there a chance well be seeing Tirwat and Ethen.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh boy, this'll get nasty very fast!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2013)

1on1 aside, the good guys are VASTLY outnumbered in this conflict.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

it is about to get ugly for the good guys...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2013)

Heh lol at Diego and Alexander just doing whatever they want while "locked up".


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Good chapter, but a worrying one ... what about Elder?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2013)

It's weird to think that there's another guy out there as strong as Elder.

This should also give insight on how strong his son is.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm guessing something nasty is about to happen to the Elder. The way everyone keeps going on and on about how "he's late, but he's the Elder. He'll be fine!" reeks of him NOT being fine.

The only end results I can see of this gang-bang on Ryozanpaku is either the Elder getting killed/incapacitated, and Ryozanpaku has to go on the run, or the Ryozanpaku masters are killed/incapacitated, but the Elder manages to make it back to find only Kenichi left, and they go on the run and train. Miu most likely will get taken/kidnapped by her dad.

Only problem is that while HSDK hasn't shied away from killing off characters (and they do tend to get killed epically, minus Jihan), I just can't see Matsuena killing off the Elder or the other Ryozanpaku masters. I mean, he's never gotten THAT dark. Killing off the Elder would be less 'dark' I guess, but still...

Actually, this sets itself up for an epic time skip. As much as I hate those, it might actually work. Imagine this: Ryozanpaku and Kenichi is on the run, hidding from a post-Eternal Sunset, YAMI controlled world. The Elder, the strongest of the Katsujinken, is dead.

Skip 10 years ahead, and out of the shadows, Ryozanpaku returns! And along with them is...master level Kenichi! Along with old allies (Shinpaku Alliance, Freya's grandad, Shiba, Hakubi, etc.), they wage an epic war to take down YAMI once and for all!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2013)

Freya's granddad isn't gonna make it another 10 years


----------



## blueblip (Aug 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Freya's granddad isn't gonna make it another 10 years


Considering he's made it THIS far, what's another 10 years to him


----------



## haegar (Aug 2, 2013)

I do not see the point of a time skip to master level for a main character that is "the disciple" by default




that being said nice chapter. I loled hard at big lock part...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2013)

Although I agree since I brought it up before, the manga won't end with this conflict, otherwise we'll never see Kenichi at Master level. It just takes too long, even at his pace.
And they are in a vastly worse position now.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 2, 2013)

haegar said:


> I do not see the point of a time skip to master level for a main character that is "the disciple" by default
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's probably expert class already.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 2, 2013)

Toriko said:


> He's probably expert class already.


He is expert class. The Elder and Akisame basically said that to him and Miu just before the spar with Tanaka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol, in retrospect why did they bother building Big Lock if only to have those imprison there being able to take nightly walks.  

Anyway, YAMI now having the government on their side for the time being should be interesting to see what plans the Ryozanpaku group can come up with to counter the situation.  I have a feeling that Niijima will probably be having a hand in that.    Plus it's probably about time the Miu met her father so it might be happening in this arc.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 2, 2013)

Well shit just keeps getting more realer.

Saiga's revelation to the world will be very interesting.

I also enjoyed seeing more of Deigo/Alexander again 

Seeing all of the One Shadow Nine Fist reunited (minus Jenazad) will be very awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2013)

lol at the Big Lock part.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 2, 2013)

Thinking about it, I wonder if Yomi(or Yami?) having Government backing will actually work in favor towards Ryozanpaku's numbers disadvantage? By this I mean if the members of Yomi are given some form of Diplomatic Immunity, making them unable to participate in battles, Leaving the members of The Executioner team to battle it out evenly with Ryozanpaku. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 2, 2013)

Diego Carlo and Agaard not smiling. In the same chapter, no less.

This is the end of the world coming, folks.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 4, 2013)

I wonder who will fight Ogita, probably akasami?


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 5, 2013)

When was the last time Kensai had a serious fight? His brother?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 5, 2013)

Last time he had a serious battle was against Deigo.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 5, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> When was the last time Kensai had a serious fight? His brother?



Kensai would be the other choice since he helped train him, especially since Akasami might be going against Saiga Fūrinji.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 5, 2013)

Deigo, Kensai, Ogita, Akasami, what the fuck is with the name changes


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Aug 9, 2013)

So an Omake of Kenichi was released with the newest volume made by multiple mangakas





Here is an example of the fine artwork 



Anyone know the artist?


----------



## aegon (Aug 9, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> So an Omake of Kenichi was released with the newest volume made by multiple mangakas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is written "kikurage" in japanese on the picture, that's should be name of the illustrator


----------



## Cromer (Aug 9, 2013)

That artwork looks...interesting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 9, 2013)

So... no Kenichi this week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> So an Omake of Kenichi was released with the newest volume made by multiple mangakas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, hopefully this gets translated.     The Shigure coming home near naked and the fishing for Chikage ones looks interesting.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 9, 2013)

Cromer said:


> That artwork looks...interesting.



Dat Renka ass


----------



## Porter (Aug 11, 2013)

Kenichi ist Just AWESOME .
My fault that i started late with this but now its my daily light on a bad day.
I Hope that i can read it on the current chapter soon to join your  chapter discussion =)


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Aug 11, 2013)

aegon said:


> there is written "kikurage" in japanese on the picture, that's should be name of the illustrator



Thanks man, there is also a ya added at the end, Kikurage-ya. 

Something I found during my searches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone  please explain how this was not reported.  It would appear that Kenichi is getting two OVA episodes release in September along with Volume 53.  



Heh, well we're getting Hongo animated.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2013)

Well this is the first I'm hearing of it...given that an OVA budget seems to be continously available, anyone know whether a new Kenichi anime is on the horizon?


----------



## aegon (Aug 14, 2013)

hum... it seems that the OAV will cover the part were kenichi, miu and the elder go to visit miu's mother and grandmother grave and then miu and kenichi go to the botanical garden. 
This is indicated by miu's dress in the picture that is the same of the part of the manga, and from the text on the site that talks about kenich and miu's first date and yomi's leader's shou, that finally begins to move.

Ah the story will also include a gathering of the one shadow nine fists.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 14, 2013)

Hopefully they keep making these ovas, they always seem pretty good.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 15, 2013)

I wonder if some more masters will show up to help Ryōzanpaku, people like Freya's grandpa.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

forkandspoon said:


> I wonder if some more masters will show up to help Ryōzanpaku, people like Freya's grandpa.



He more than likely will, there's also Takeda's Master.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2013)

Shiba showing up is probably a given since he has some legitimate beef with YAMI for the loss of his leg and eye.  Kaname's grandfather showing up might be just to show up the masters of Kenichi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2013)

Damn it, i didnt even know Kenichi was taking a break this week ;-;


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmm, I though we were getting a chapter this week since we didn't get one last week.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 15, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shiba showing up is probably a given since he has some legitimate beef with YAMI for the loss of his leg and eye.  Kaname's grandfather showing up might be just to show up the masters of Kenichi.



I wonder if Mop Head (forgot his name) and his Master will show up lol.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 16, 2013)

Tsuji Shinnosuke is his name.
And yeah, i'd really like to see the Bear Cloak Master show up at one point


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2013)

Wait, it's on break this week too? I thought there was a chapter this week because the magazine went on break last week but came out this week.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Aug 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Wait, it's on break this week too? I thought there was a chapter this week because the magazine went on break last week but came out this week.



Nice avatar and Sig. 

Dat Saiga 

Yeah I really hope its not two weeks, please come out today.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Nice avatar and Sig.
> 
> Dat Saiga
> 
> Yeah I really hope its not two weeks, please come out today.



Thanks

Also, I guess since the chapter never came out, it's on break this week specifically.

That makes the wait 3 weeks now for a new chapter


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 19, 2013)

HSDK 534 Raw has been released: Bangaihen 14


----------



## Blαck (Aug 19, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> HSDK 534 Raw has been released: Bangaihen 14




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryozanpaku preparing for battle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> HSDK 534 Raw has been released: designed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, wow they are taking it to the enemies from door.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 20, 2013)

God damn that's a good chapter, things are picking up fast!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol, that was interesting.   Really enjoyed that Shigure tease at Kenichi and his reaction to it.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha, Shigure putting her moves on Kenichi. What a tease.

But what's with this set up, does that author plan to make it into the final showdown already? Probably not, but the coming chapters should be tense.


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 20, 2013)

I wonder if the Hachiou Executioner Blade will attack the dojo now that almost all the masters have left.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 20, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> I wonder if the Hachiou Executioner Blade will attack the dojo now that almost all the masters have left.




*Spoiler*: __ 




They may as well, but I doubt they'd send the whole squad right off the bat. Though if they sent like 2 or 3 maybe someone from the good side will make an appearance


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 20, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the entire squad does seem like overkill.  If the dojo does get attacked, I expect James Shiba and maybe Freya's Grandpa to show up. Also, there's Uncle Ma in Chinatown.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 20, 2013)

What if Tanaka isn't actually dead and shows up to help shigure protect Kenichi, Mui, and the Dojo?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2013)

forkandspoon said:


> What if Tanaka isn't actually dead and shows up to help shigure protect Kenichi, Mui, and the Dojo?



The man had his skull crushed in.  His last act was he and his family's ghost telling Renka and co where to find Kenichi and Miu.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 20, 2013)

Another great chapter.

Anxiously awaiting Saiga and Akisame meeting once again.

I have no idea what's gonna happen from this point on. The masters are out numbered by the One Shadow Nine Fists now. Even more so if Alexander and Deigo decide to show up now too. They're literally just walking into what appears to be their doom but they give no fucks still.

So awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2013)

Dat Shigure.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 20, 2013)

"It's a total sausage fest around here!"


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 20, 2013)

Superman said:


> Dat Shigure.



That's my waifu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2013)

kenichi is so lucky  he could have 3 waifu's if he wanted automatically


----------



## Toriko (Aug 21, 2013)

I feel like at least one of the masters aregoing to die.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 21, 2013)

Never mind that there is at least one Elder-level (probably two, truth be told) on that helicopter, the Ryozanpaku masters give absolutely zero fucks.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there anyone else who thinks that Saiga isn't actually on Elder-level? I'd estimate he's somewhere between Elder and Akisame, not quite on Hayato's and his current opponent's level, albeit with better potential than them.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 21, 2013)

He is weaker, but not to the point where Hayato would destroy him.


----------



## beasty (Aug 21, 2013)

I think all the Ryozanpaku  have went all out except Ma Kensi and Akisame. Akisame in particular will have a good showing if things really go down.


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 21, 2013)

Someone has colored the image of the Ryozanpaku masters:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn, the epicness of no fucks given is just....FUCKING EPIC!!!


----------



## blueblip (Aug 21, 2013)

Just noticed Ma's hands in that image. Damn, the dude was itching to start some shit!

And that's an epic colouring. Kudos to whoever made it!

There's actually a good chance YAMI may take the 'honourable' path and not fight the Ryozanpaku masters with such overwhelming numbers. I can actually see them saying something like, "We can't prove the superiority of satsujinken over katsujinken if we gang up on you."


----------



## Blαck (Aug 21, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Just noticed Ma's hands in that image. Damn, the dude was itching to start some shit!
> 
> And that's an epic colouring. Kudos to whoever made it!
> 
> There's actually a good chance YAMI may take the 'honourable' path and not fight the Ryozanpaku masters with such overwhelming numbers. I can actually see them saying something like, "We can't prove the superiority of satsujinken over katsujinken if we gang up on you."



Sounds possible, Saiga doesn't seem like the type to win by any means, yet.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 21, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Just noticed Ma's hands in that image. Damn, the dude was itching to start some shit!
> 
> And that's an epic colouring. Kudos to whoever made it!
> 
> There's actually a good chance YAMI may take the 'honourable' path and not fight the Ryozanpaku masters with such overwhelming numbers. I can actually see them saying something like, "We can't prove the superiority of satsujinken over katsujinken if we gang up on you."




but YAMI's style is superior? Like blatantently superior.
You have to be stronger than the person you're fighting to win in Katsujinken or they have to give up prematurely.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 22, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> but YAMI's style is superior? Like blatantently superior.
> You have to be stronger than the person you're fighting to win in Katsujinken or they have to give up prematurely.


Regardless of philosophy, the stronger fighter will ALWAYS win in a one-on-one fair fight. That's not the issue. The issue is which philosophy actually MAKES a person a better martial artist.

So to YAMI, beating katsujinken practitioners through underhanded means will just show the world that their approach to martial arts is 'inferior'. You know, the entire honour system HSDK martial artists abide by (like how Diego and Gaidar allow themselves to be jailed in Big Lock because they are honouring the wishes of the people who beat them). That's the determining factor, from what I gather.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 22, 2013)

Putting the fighting philosophy aside, Yami too have honor as martial artists, or so it appeared. When Sakaki entered the helicopter Serhul Rahman asked Junazad to stay back, and they fought 1 on 1. Until Sakaki almost punched Junazad's face to provoke him into the fight, so he could save Rachel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2013)

The remaining YAMI masters have shown to be honorable for one on ones, it's the Arms division that I'm worrying about.  Even if the Executioners Blade do abide by going one on one, it's some of the lower masters might take advantage and go by numbers.  This is just speculation.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 22, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> The man had his skull crushed in.  His last act was he and his family's ghost telling Renka and co where to find Kenichi and Miu.



And Appa had a hole through his chest... I'm not saying 100% he will come back, just you know .10% chance lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2013)

forkandspoon said:


> And Appa had a hole through his chest... I'm not saying 100% he will come back, just you know .10% chance lol



Lol, in all honesty I wouldn't be surprise. 

So are we getting a chapter this week?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2013)

I understand less and less how the Masters are expecting to deal with several people on their level and at least one that's clearly stronger


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I understand less and less how the Masters are expecting to deal with several people on their level and at least one that's clearly stronger



They can only hope for; Reinforcements, Internal Conflict among Yomi and Executioner Blade) or a Miracle.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Aug 23, 2013)

Saiga is not impressed at all.  

Also Shigure 

Wish it showed OSNF on tv instead of that 8 bladed member,  so Miu can finally see her father.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shigure makes everything better 

And I wonder who scythe dude is?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2013)

Well that was an interesting chapter.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



So for the next few chapters it's showdown time with the super masters.   I hope the person or company that owns that building has their insurance paid up because they might need it when the fights conclude. 

Poor Kenichi left alone with Shigure and she's making him do Akisame's training plan.  So we get to see the guy with the scythe but his appearance has Shigure worked up for some reason.


----------



## stream (Aug 23, 2013)

The captain has gone mad!! *WHAM* And he's also injured.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 23, 2013)

Shigure was the only master not to have a rival with some personal history. Apachai and Agaard, Sakaki and Hongo, Kensei and Sougetsu, Akisame and Saiga/Ogata, Hayato and Saiga/Kushinada/Ogata.

So my guess is this scythe guy is not only someone Shigure heard about, but there was something going on between the two in the past.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 23, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Shigure was the only master not to have a rival with some personal history. Apachai and Agaard, Sakaki and Hongo, Kensei and Sougetsu, Akisame and Saiga/Ogata, Hayato and Saiga/Kushinada/Ogata.
> 
> So my guess is this scythe guy is not only someone Shigure heard about, but there was something going on between the two in the past.



Does FlatHead not count?


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 23, 2013)

You mean Kagerou? She only met him on one ocasion in the past, didn't she? Not much history or intense rivalry there.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2013)

I've waited so many years for this moment.

Setting aside that epic clash with Ryozanpaku and OSNF, Akisame and Saiga finally meet again...and their interaction is going to be so excited to see (though the moment we switched from that to Kenichi's group made me smh hard).

Anywho, it seems the Hachiou Danzaiba may be making their own separate move now. I suspect the Scythe guy from them will probably end up fighting Shigure or something.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 23, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> You mean Kagerou? She only met him on one ocasion in the past, didn't she? Not much history or intense rivalry there.



The man was her "Zebra" ("tora-uma") as she so eloquently put  He killed her best friend afterall.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 23, 2013)

Still, it was only a single encounter, and a dead bird in the process. While it's a fitting reason in case of Shigure to make him a "rival", or "nemesis", I do hope there's some more serious history between her and the scythe guy.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 23, 2013)

I like how ballsy Ryozanpaku masters are. Power balance is so much in YAMI's favour at the moment. They are lucky that YOMI follow more or less honest 1v1 match ups as well.


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 23, 2013)

Sakaki Shio... when usual badass just isn't enough. 

I don't think Ryo and OSNF are going to fight. Not right now, anyway.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't even think of match ups between the masters, I imagine Akira, Agaard, and Sougetsu wont get involved.... or will they... that could mean Akira, Agaard, Sougetsu and Ogita face off vs the masters while the more senior Demon fist go on to do what ever they are planning to do.


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't... Stop... Nose... From... Bleeding...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2013)

Well now that it looks like Shigure is going to become involved in an upcoming probable fight with the scythe guy, I'm wondering if this Executioner will have a disciple for Kenichi or Miu to face.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 24, 2013)

Scythe guy is gonna spank Shigure.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 24, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Scythe guy is gonna spank Shigure.



If anyone is going to be spanking Shigure, it's going to be me.


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 24, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well now that it looks like Shigure is going to become involved in an upcoming probable fight with the scythe guy, I'm wondering if this Executioner will have a disciple for Kenichi or Miu to face.



Raigou the Kodachi Master has two disciples. It'd be odd if the others didn't have disciples.

Anyway, I found this: Here is 20

It seems that Apachai defeated the scythe dude before or at least fought him.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 24, 2013)

Interesting find


----------



## hehey (Aug 24, 2013)

This is something that has bothered me for a long time..... why is the Lucha Libre master a "killing fist" guy?, out of all the martial arts in the world that would be advocating for killing the opponent Lucha Libre would definitely *NOT* be that one of them.... hell hes even similar to the Ryozanpoaku masters in that hes always holding back an making things harder for himself, they never go all out because they believe in beating their opponents without killing them, and the Lucha Libre guys holds back because he uses the most flashy techniques instead of the ones that are actually the best, plus the whole "must face the camera no matter what stuff"/


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> Raigou the Kodachi Master has two disciples. It'd be odd if the others didn't have disciples.
> 
> Anyway, I found this: Here is 20
> 
> It seems that Apachai defeated the scythe dude before or at least fought him.



Wow, good memory.   I didn't think about that.  





hehey said:


> This is something that has bothered me for a long time..... why is the Lucha Libre master a "killing fist" guy?, out of all the martial arts in the world that would be advocating for killing the opponent Lucha Libre would definitely *NOT* be that one of them.... hell hes even similar to the Ryozanpoaku masters in that hes always holding back an making things harder for himself, they never go all out because they believe in beating their opponents without killing them, and the Lucha Libre guys holds back because he uses the most flashy techniques instead of the ones that are actually the best, plus the whole "must face the camera no matter what stuff"/



If I recall, didn't the guy plan on blowing up a cruise ship full of targets while trying to kill Kensie and his daughter in a grand showing.    Plus the recent fight between Renka and his disciple has me believing that he also taught her how to fight more efficiently but frown on her using the techniques since those lack the flash of a Lucha.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 24, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> If anyone is going to be spanking Shigure, it's going to be me.



If you want to fight a Super Master(Scythe Guy) over the right to spank Shigure then go right ahead.

Can i have your stuff?


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think my heart can handle all this Shigure fan service.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2013)

Was that group powerup hinted at, at all? It just seems out of nowhere to me.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Was that group powerup hinted at, at all? It just seems out of nowhere to me.




No idea, but I think synergy is a basic enough concept so no hints/foreshadowing are needed. And that Ryozanpaku's teamwork is better than YAMI's was also obvious.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 30, 2013)

This chapter...


Synergy power up outta nowhere? Makes some sense, at least.


Miu's face when Kenichi tells Shigure to go on her own...looks like she wanted some hanky panky time. And Shigure could tell too 

And I hope Kodachi dude's disciples are with Scythe-guy. Be a waste otherwise.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Was that group powerup hinted at, at all? It just seems out of nowhere to me.



It wasn't hinted at but it is to be expected. They do train together so it is natural that they will now complement one another's styles, as individuals they will each have weaknesses so they would work as effective covers. The reverse is true for the other team, they will probably end up stepping on one another's toes.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 30, 2013)

This synergy seems perfectly logical to me. And shows another interesting difference between Satsujinken and Katsujinken.


----------



## Space (Aug 30, 2013)

I believe powerups through synergy is a form of martial arts in the shaolin temple. They've studied forms of martials arts where a group of monks would fight as one and form a certain stance to defend against (a) much more powerful enemy/enemies. Or at least, that's how some of the legends go that I know of...


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think you can even call it a power up. They are just capable of complementing each other, making their fighting somewhat flawless. By knowing each other well they can simply focus more on an aspect they are best at, while leaving different things to others. Something Yami are incapable of doing, since their philosophy that "my martial art is the strongest" will actually get in the way of teamwork.


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 30, 2013)

Honoka got the cover page. I think she looks older than usual.

Sakaki looks like a bad guy. 

I wonder how this will go down. Will they stop fighting so OSNF can make their announcement? Will Saiga leave them to make the announcement on his own? It'd be cooler if he would bring the rest of them with him, or at least Ogata and Mikumo.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 30, 2013)

Kinda shocked no one said anything to Ogata, wonder if he feels leftout


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Kinda shocked no one said anything to Ogata, wonder if he feels leftout


He's getting the silent treatment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2013)

All this setting up is making me so restless then frustrated with these chapters. Can't wait to finally see Mikumo Kushinada sexy ass and Cyril Rahman in action.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2013)

Really enjoyed the chapter.  It's interesting to see the difference in mindset on teamwork in Ryōzanpaku and YAMI.   Heh, did anyone think for a minute that Mikomo was going to take on the four herself when she was releasing her Ki.    Anyway, I have to agree these teasing of a fight are a bit annoying since I want to see wanton destruction happen already.   So it looks like Shiugre will go weapon hunting again for the scythe though I enjoyed watching her dilemma on whether or not to take Kenich and Miu.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 30, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> *Really enjoyed the chapter.  It's interesting to see the difference in mindset on teamwork in Ryōzanpaku and YAMI.   Heh, did anyone think for a minute that Mikomo was going to take on the four herself when she was releasing her Ki*.    Anyway, I have to agree these teasing of a fight are a bit annoying since I want to see wanton destruction happen already.   So it looks like Shiugre will go weapon hunting again for the scythe though I enjoyed watching her dilemma on whether or not to take Kenich and Miu.



I ain't gonna lie, but when she stepped forward I thought "This woman must be a monster....or she's lost her mind"


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 30, 2013)

Saiga's apathy towards Akisame was a bit disappointing but I'm sure he'll speak more in time 

Also with this, I think it's pretty safe to say that Hayato and Akisame already knew Saiga was the One Shadow. Especially Akisame in this chapter. He wasn't in the least bit surprised about Saiga being the One Shadow at all and seemed to know he was already in Yami. In the past, it did seemed weird that when Hayato explained Saiga's story that he apparently did not know the true identity of the One Shadow being his own son (when random people have known his identity and even James Shiba fought him and gained his injuries as as a result of their fight). Once Kenichi was about to tell him he met Miu's father, he cut him off and told him to keep it to himself as if he already knew those details and didn't want Miu to learn about it.

Anyway, the scythe user of the Hachiou Danzaiba seems interesting but I hope we get more focus on the battle between OSNF and Ryozanpaku instead. Seeing all their interactions and preparation to fight was extremely interesting.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 30, 2013)

This chapter. 

That Monk guy talking smack saying we have the number advantage and are more skilled. I recall a certain Karate Master grabbing him by the beard and swinging him around like a rag doll.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2013)

So Apachi fought the scythe guy before? Pretty cool.

lol at Shigure not wanting to leave Kenichi alone with Miu.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Was that group powerup hinted at, at all? It just seems out of nowhere to me.





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Almost had me thinking Fairytail Logic with these pages
> 56
> 56
> 
> ...



I just thought: this is "nakama power" done right  I agree with all the others who explained this, it's just a natural thing. The 9S1F won't function as well together, while Ryozanpaku will go at it like a well-oiled machine.
Good times. 

And Shigure's dilemma...lawl. Seems Miu & Kenichi will get some real-life weapons training, soon.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2013)

Still hoping Kenichi says to hell with wanting to get with Miu and goes for Shigure or Renka


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Still hoping Kenichi says to hell with wanting to get with Miu and goes for Shigure or Renka



Why not all three?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Why not all three?



Only if Miu isn't allowed to speak


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with her voice


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2013)

It's not the sound, but her personality bugs me for some reason. Dunno why though.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> It's not the sound, but her personality bugs me for some reason. Dunno why though.



Her personality bugs me too man

If I was Kenichi I would have already tapped Renka and I would be on my way to getting Shigure.

The manga wouldn't be about Yomi or any Shinpaku alliance
It would be about Kenichi trying to fuck Shigue. Its an easier end goal then having to beat Miu's gramps


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 3, 2013)

A preview for the 4th OVA was finally released.

[youtube]__rED8-JERA[/youtube]


----------



## Cromer (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh thank God. Thought maybe the OVAs had a lukewarm response in Japan, which was why we weren't hearing anything new.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> A preview for the 4th OVA was finally released.
> 
> [youtube]__rED8-JERA[/youtube]



Heh, I was wondering when the PV for those OVA's were going to show up.   Great find.

I'm really hoping this is leading up to the D of D tourny.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2013)

Apachi vs the elder fight to be animated?! :amazed


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 3, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> A preview for the 4th OVA was finally released.
> 
> [youtube]__rED8-JERA[/youtube]



Hongo and the other 9 fists


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 5, 2013)

Ryozanpaku ran up in there like some true thugs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2013)

Chapter 537 is out. 
Link removed


----------



## Cromer (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn, no synergy powerup here, she's just plain outnumbered.


Unless most of the people on the ship arent actually Master-class, in which case this situation gets upgraded from 'impossible' to merely 'shounen-level'.


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## D T (Sep 6, 2013)

Shigure is da #2 swordswoman in da world tho


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 6, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Damn, no synergy powerup here, she's just plain outnumbered.
> 
> 
> Unless most of the people on the ship arent actually Master-class, in which case this situation gets upgraded from 'impossible' to merely 'shounen-level'.



All 7 of them should be Elite Super Master level as they are all apart of the Weapon divisions version of the Nine Shadow fists. 

Aka Shigure is about to have a bad time if they don't follow the 1v1 code stuff. This being a shounen though the Scythe guy will probably challege her to a 1v1 so its all good.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh shit, I have a bad feeling about this, don't you dare to kill Shigure!!


----------



## Pirao (Sep 6, 2013)

They should all be master level, otherwise the "weapons division" hype in these last chapters would be unfounded. They probably won't attack all at once, though, otherwise they're f*cked.


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 6, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Oh shit, I have a bad feeling about this, don't you dare to kill Shigure!!


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Shigure is in some deep shit if they find out she's there but thinking about it since they're masters as well they probably already know


----------



## blueblip (Sep 6, 2013)

Using the 1S9F as a diversion? Talk about ultimate trolling :S

But if their goal was to isolate Shigure, it most likely will be because they want to get her sword and learn the 'secret of steel'. All weapon users seen so far have a massive hard-on for it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Using the 1S9F as a diversion? Talk about ultimate trolling :S
> 
> But if their goal was to isolate Shigure, it most likely will be because they want to get her sword and learn the 'secret of steel'. All weapon users seen so far have a massive hard-on for it.



Do you think she was their goal? Or just the ship cargo they wanted to go unnoticed? But then that guy wouldn't have let himself be seen...

Hot damn, is this archer girl hawt!


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Do you think she was their goal? Or just the ship cargo they wanted to go unnoticed? But then that guy wouldn't have let himself be seen...


I get the feeling that they don't mind being seen, or they were counting on Shigure not being there so they could head out.


> Hot damn, is this archer girl hawt!



Good lord, how did I miss her?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

It was probably to cover for the ship. One Shadow Nine Fists probably expected all of the Ryouzanpaku to come, they couldn't have predicted that Shigure will decide to stay.

As for the Scythe guy.. he might
a) not give a darn 
b) wanted to be seen by Shigure to fight her, or something
c) thought that everyone in Ryouzanpaku is on their way to meet the OS9F.


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 6, 2013)

Check out the muscles on this woman!



I wonder how Shigure will get out of this trap, though. She might have to stealth her way out of this. Or maybe she'll be capture. Or killed. 

I also liked the chapter cover with Kenichi.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> Check out the muscles on this woman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say I hate her design


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 6, 2013)

If Shigure gets killed then I'm gonna kill the mangaka She's too delicious to die


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> It was probably to cover for the ship. One Shadow Nine Fists probably expected all of the Ryouzanpaku to come, they couldn't have predicted that Shigure will decide to stay.
> 
> As for the Scythe guy.. he might
> a) not give a darn
> ...



Yeah, think this is the most likely scenario. They simply couldn't have known she'd stay back (I was thinking exactly while hitting the submit button to my other post).
Hope they'll figure something out and/or get some help quickly, otherwise they be mincemeat 



Baby Joe said:


> Check out the muscles on this woman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's great, ain't she? ♥
Some might call me a heretic, but I've got quite used to the same ol' bodies we see every chapter (although Shigure is still hot of course ), so I'm happy we get some new nakid skin.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 6, 2013)

It feels weird to me that we have Karate,Kenpo,Jujitsu,Muay Thai and then comes the classic long range type fighter, an Archer.

I know we had an Archer before, but this time there is no Kensei to strip her naked and this one should be on a entirely different level.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2013)

Shigure ain't goin nowhere but I'll give the mangaka credit for being able to still get people to even think that this late in the game. Shit is about to get crazy!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2013)

Heh, boy did Kenichi, Mui, and Shigure really jump into it.  Though I have a feeling that the diversion of YAMI's unarmed division was a diversion for what the arms division was transporting.  It's going to be interesting to see how Shigure is going to handle the rest of the Executioner Blades or will the three attempt to escape.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 6, 2013)

Wasn't expecting all of the Hachiou Danzaiba (minus the leader) to be there as well. Guess for whatever reason their main goal is to eradicate the police force while the OSNF distract the main dudes in Ryozanpaku. That and probably lure out Shigure for obvious reasons and take her down while they're off guard.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 7, 2013)

poor Shigure is about to get gangbanged


----------



## Lulu (Sep 8, 2013)

subs post.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 8, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> A preview for the 4th OVA was finally released.
> 
> [youtube]__rED8-JERA[/youtube]



Screw OVAs, they should just bring back the anime.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, Kenichi's really turned on his swag these past 100 chapters or so.


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2013)

aware


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> aware



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Lawd, dat archer 

And that Knight 

Lastly, Scyther dude


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 13, 2013)

I like the archer lady's goggles.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 13, 2013)

Archer Lady.....dem muscles. 

Dat knight though....

Dis chapter.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2013)

Dammit the fanservice gets irritating at times with how prevalent it is. And dropping the manga is not even an option.


Dammit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Dammit the fanservice gets irritating at times with how prevalent it is. And dropping the manga is not even an option.
> 
> 
> Dammit.



I got so used to it (at least in Shigure's and Miu's case, that nothing really...moves when I look at them ).
That Archer on the other hand...."Chuu" indeed  Dat Technique 

And I was just thinking "this is a bit ridiculous" when that Knight just cut through the battleship and deflected all those bullets xD I bet he could even stand against a bazooka


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

@BlueDemon
That knight was on some other shit with that, the moment he or she started running on water in that heavy ass armor it was clear, these guys are badass as hell.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 13, 2013)

Not sure what's going to happen here but without some back up or a miracle, i can't see Shigure getting out of this alive


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> @BlueDemon
> That knight was on some other shit with that, the moment he or she started running on water in that heavy ass armor it was clear, these guys are badass as hell.



Yeah, as Pika said, Shigure ain't getting out of it alive - and she sure as hell knows it too. But of course some back up will arrive in time. Or something.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 13, 2013)

I gotta say that i'm liking the tone of despair that's being set here for the good guys. Hopefully how they get out of it, is written out well(so lots of excitement/anticipation).


----------



## Lulu (Sep 13, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Dammit the fanservice gets irritating at times with how prevalent it is. And dropping the manga is not even an option.
> 
> 
> Dammit.



This. 

This manga is reaching awesome overload though.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy shit! The archer blows up two helicopters and dude in a suit of armor is running on water and tanking turrets. :amazed


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 13, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> @BlueDemon
> That knight was on some other shit with that, the moment he or she started running on water in that heavy ass armor it was clear, these guys are badass as hell.



That's for sure.

I mean how much extra weight is that armor, giant shield and weapon adding. Dude is still sprinting across the water.

I like how shigure says defeating 7 will be difficult, lol more like not getting raped hard core will be neigh impossible.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy shit, the flex of Archer when she was aiming.O.o
Gonna guess that this got to do with aiming allowing the arm to be at perfect still or something?

That knight is badass but come the fuck on this dude is just unfair!
Ib4 that's a woman.

Shigure is gonna sacrifice herself for the two won't she?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> I mean how much extra weight is that armor, giant shield and weapon adding. Dude is still sprinting across the water.
> 
> I like how shigure says defeating 7 will be difficult, lol more like not getting raped hard core will be neigh impossible.



Seeing how the other Master's are merciful enough to allow Kenichi and Miu to live if Shigure dies, I doubt they'll jump her, so if she takes out scythe guy and goes for the rest Gauntlet style, she may help out Ryozanpaku in the long run.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2013)

That archer and knight were awesome.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 13, 2013)

Takes out a chopper with a bow & arrow. #respect


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2013)

Eh, she's probably fighting the scythe guy on 1x1, then the arc will get interrupted for random plot reasons.

Those guys are pretty badass, though. And is it just me or does the archer woman have 2 pupils in each eye?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2013)

That was a very entertaining and interesting chapter.  So two of the Executioner Blades show off their abilities while it turns out that Shigure, Miu, and Kenichi had already been noticed.  Looks the the scythe guy is probably the scum of the group so hopefully Shigure can handle him bar any type of interference.  I'm wondering if there will be any disciples from any of the armed masters going to show up to complicate Kenichi and Miu's escape.  




Dragon D Luffy said:


> Eh, she's probably fighting the scythe guy on 1x1, then the arc will get interrupted for random plot reasons.
> 
> Those guys are pretty badass, though. And is it just me or does the archer woman have 2 pupils in each eye?



I think it's the archer's sight goggles that are showing that.


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Sep 14, 2013)

Luey said:


> Takes out a chopper with a bow & arrow. #respect


First thing that came to my mind:


----------



## Lulu (Sep 14, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> First thing that came to my mind:



 
Oh my. Lol. Maybe he was the inspiration behind that archer. 
Nostalgia.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2013)

Dat Archer Ass

and Dat Knight

I do miss Kenichi having a fight though


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Lulu (Sep 15, 2013)

Legend said:


> Dat Archer Ass
> 
> and Dat Knight
> 
> I do miss Kenichi having a fight though



He will get his ass kicking time soon. 
I for once hope he does a surprising curb stomp of his foe


----------



## Cromer (Sep 20, 2013)

Man, shit is escalating all of a sudden.


Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



2000 tons? On one ship? My disbelief is a bit stretched. Or maybe it's multiple ships and I didnt notice?


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, that backfired, Shigure. 

I really like the Ishida guy's face changes:


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty nice chapter.

Looks like a prelude to some kind of war.

Shigure was awesome this week.

Also, I find it just funny that Sakaki/Akisame/Apachi/Kensei are just chilling in the same room with the one shadow nine fists (including) Saiga just like it was nothing


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 20, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Man, shit is escalating all of a sudden.
> 
> 2000 tons? On one ship? My disbelief is a bit stretched. Or maybe it's multiple ships and I didnt notice?


Why would they need multiple ships just for 2k tons? 2000 tons is a meager amount for a medium-large container ship.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 20, 2013)

Miu as always a Gold Digger, look at the way she is holding the scythe not giving a fuck, because of her exitement.
Poor Kenichi, he's gonna need to put some work in to get her that gold. 

Dat Seitaro Raigo and casual dodge 

Finally the one and only Saiga, so flawless


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 20, 2013)

good fucking chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2013)

So, what was that about the American warships? They gonna attack the 1S9F or are they the ones blocking the self defense force? Kinda confused there.

Rest of the chapter was quite good.


----------



## Ender (Sep 20, 2013)

could be they're trying to start another world war...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2013)

That was a very interesting chapter.  Shigure taking on all the weapons masters instead of 1 vs 1.    Miu know which countries had the most gold in their possessions while going bonkers at the amount that was being carried on the ship was priceless.      Saiga making his group's intentions known and not giving a damn of the consequences as the end of the chapter was boss.   It should be interesting to see how this arc plays out in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> I found OVA 4 and 5 (no subtitles) if anyone is interested. OVA 5 is in the related videos section.
> 
> Link removed



Thank you so much for the link.  I thought I was going to have to wait a month until a raw was going to be streamed. 

Both OVAs were very interesting.  I'm hoping that the Tidat Prince arc is done since it gives more backstory on Miu's past along with Kenichi fighting a YOMI disciple.  Hopefully from the looks of the opening they are going to go all the way to the D of D arc.  

Also, that Kenichi omake on the last OVA was very fun to watch.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 20, 2013)

Shigure why don't you kill Miu off and take her place as Kenichi's woman?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

Shigure you beast you! Charging in on all 7 at once 

And I hope we get an explanation on that Fine ass bow user's eye


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2013)

lol 4th OVA was basically Kenichi getting NTR'd.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 20, 2013)

Good chapter Shigure being crazy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Shigure you beast you! Charging in on all 7 at once
> 
> And I hope we get an explanation on that Fine ass bow user's eye



 Yeah that Bow and Arrow chick is nice and thick.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

Superman said:


> Yeah that Bow and Arrow chick is nice and thick.



Hope we get alittle more focus on her next chapter


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Hope we get alittle more focus on her next chapter



 To bad she had to match up with Shigure...Shigure takes no shit.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

Superman said:


> To bad she had to match up with Shigure...Shigure takes no shit.



Indeed, ran up on 7 different Master's and didn't give a darn


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 27, 2013)

Chapter 540


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't expect for them to appear, as rescuers nonetheless.




That buff guy certainly has class. For some reason he looks like a suitable master for Siegfried in my opinion.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 27, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 540
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Makes you wonder if they were sent by Saiga.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 27, 2013)

Wasn't expecting them to show up. 

That pipe dude 

Saiga's attitude continues to confuse me as usual.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 27, 2013)

That was fucking badass by Shigure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol, that was a very interesting chapter to say.   First that was a very fun fight to watch Shigure take it to the archer girl.  Kenichi's plan of escaping almost worked if it wasn't for the fact that the knight guy was still running around in the water taking out battleships was coming back.   I really wasn't expecting Eclair to show up but at least we get to see the other of Sakaki's old partner in person finally. So that's Mycroft.  He was mention before on chapter 148 though his design changed a bit.


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought Mycroft was dead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> I thought Mycroft was dead.



Lol, no but Sakaki did bury him and Eclair alive in the desert somewhere.  But if Eclair got out of the that hole, then high chances were that Mycroft would have too.     In all honesty, the guy looks like Mr. Hyde on roids.


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 27, 2013)

Mycroft is one classy friend 

Hope he sticks around, he and Eclair are the last people i actually expected to show up.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 27, 2013)

Man, felt like a *Deux *Ex Machina ()...


And I don't give a darn, it was awesome anyway!


(Mind you, given the characters involved, it's not actually a DEM)


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2013)

Whoa Christopher is back?! :amazed Great chapter, love the exposure Archer chick is getting. 



Planeptune said:


>



So much ass, so little time.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

This Archer chick is just too much 

Please let her stick around


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2013)

Heh, since Mycroft has appeared, anyone want to guess what his specialty is?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha, Kenichi is the one person in the world who knows the secret weakness of martial art masters.


----------



## Space (Sep 27, 2013)

^ Yep, like when a chessplayer makes an extremely weird/illogical move against a grandmaster, the GM will be confused for a moment as well. [/nerd mode]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome chapter. Shigure showing off her versatility with weapons was awesome. Kenichi displaying what he has learned And though she is pretty accurate that Archer chick's shots can be wild. And to top it all off out of nowhere comes Chris "why boner" Eclair and Classy as hell looking Mycroft. This has me pumped so can not wait till next chapter.

 Also dat Knight dude escape blocking. Maybe he came back because he saw Chris and Mycroft coming?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> ^ Yep, like when a chessplayer makes an extremely weird/illogical move against a grandmaster, the GM will be confused for a moment as well. [/nerd mode]


Garbage in, garbage out. OUT NERDED.


----------



## Space (Sep 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Garbage in, garbage out. OUT NERDED.



What what I don't understand?

Oh...


----------



## donaldgx (Oct 4, 2013)

Poor Shigure, she's babysitting 4 guys now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2013)

Very interesting chapter.  So Eclair and Mycroft were hired by the Japanese government to stop the ship yet Shigure had to literally rob from the Executioner's military funds to pay for Kenichi and Miu's protection.   Not surprised that those two put up a fight but from the looks of it the Executioner Blade are no laughing matter either.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2013)

Kenichi & Miu will refuse to leave and try to help fight. The masters will give a "!!" when they see how much they've grown, as usual....


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Kenichi & Miu will refuse to leave and try to help fight. The masters will give a "!!" when they see how much they've grown, as usual....



We've seen they'd be more of a burden than a real help. They'd only be a match for the Weapon Disciples, I guess.

And lawl, let's take a shortcut


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 4, 2013)

Mycroft 

I really wanna see the other Hachou Danzaiba members already also. They have me heavily curious.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

Damn Mycroft is pretty cool but shit if the Quick draw guy ain't cooler 

and dammit Shigure don't be hero


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2013)

Hmm, I'm wondering if the Kodachi's disciples are going to show up soon to help prevent them from getting of the ship.


----------



## haegar (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, ya can see alry they will leave her alive due to her heritage. somehow I'm not worried, don't feel to me like she is in serious danger... besides, I bet the other masters are gonna catch up to that ship soon...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2013)

This chapter was a bit of a let down, normally I'm able to overlook the fanservice but in this circumstance it cheapened the decision and loss of a primary character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya can see alry they will leave her alive due to her heritage. somehow I'm not worried, don't feel to me like she is in serious danger... besides, I bet the other masters are gonna catch up to that ship soon...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 This I agree with this. I feel she is in no real danger when they want to learn the secret. Shigure is still a young master too and the way the she could hold off all 7 of the weapon masters who are all probably at least 5 years older is really impressive. Dat Shigure.


----------



## haegar (Oct 10, 2013)

btw, funniest, most epic thing that could happen, Sai Kagerou comin to the rescue, laying waste to the ship and them wannabe masters with his new weapon of choice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This chapter was a bit of a let down, normally I'm able to overlook the fanservice but in this circumstance it cheapened the decision and loss of a primary character.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 How that could make the chapter a let down I can not even get. I do not even care about the fanservice, Shigure being badass overshadowed the fan service by a country mile. Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it should be interesting to see how Shigure is treated during her captivity.  Her deadpan self could provide some comedy moments with her and the scythe guy, who seems to be easily agitated.    Other than that, when the other masters do show up, will they be in time to rescue her or will this become a Shigure rescue arc?


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Knight seems to very rather knowledgeable about Shigure.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## haegar (Oct 10, 2013)

yes but the king is annoying ANNOYING *ANNOYING !!!!!*


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 10, 2013)

NIPPLES!!

Other than that, it was quite intense. And now we know she isn't in immediate danger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2013)

haegar said:


> yes but the king is annoying ANNOYING *ANNOYING !!!!!*



Lol, true.  Though from what I'm getting, the next OVAs coming in November are going to focus on Boris dojo invasion though I'm a bit skeptic on having the Miu/Rimi and Takada/Lugh fights coming up after.  If they are going for the D of D tourny in chronological order, then it would be the Prince that would be up after dojo invasion arc that partially set up the invitation to the D of D.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 10, 2013)

Not a bad chapter, that technique she used was on some other shit though 

But anyway since they're sparring her maybe the remainder of Ryozanpaku can stage a rescue.


----------



## haegar (Oct 10, 2013)

ah, good ol boris, one of the character that im looking forward to, so much potential for comedy - rly like the dude


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmm perhaps Shigure is not the weakest master out of the group?? We shall see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hmmm perhaps Shigure is not the weakest master out of the group?? We shall see.



 Of course she is only because of her age/experience.


----------



## haegar (Oct 11, 2013)

dude, and since when did being the weakest in ryonzanpakou mean squat in comparison to other masters?!


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 11, 2013)

Superman said:


> Of course she is only because of her age/experience.


She strikes me as quite a bit faster/agile/skillful master than Apachai, while difference in their strength is easily compensated by deadliness of her weapons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> She strikes me as quite a bit faster/agile/skillful master than Apachai, while difference in their strength is easily compensated by deadliness of her weapons.



 You forget Apachi can go toe to toe with Elder. That is a pretty impressive feat.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 12, 2013)

Dat Archer chick shooting down a chopper.  Eat it Green Arrow!

With all these weapons masters coming around, I'm expecting more focus on Freya and her grandfather. Speaking of which, why is she dark skinned and he isn't?


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 12, 2013)

Genetics bro. Her other grandfather might have been darkskinned, or grandmother, or something. Even if both her parents had white skin, she could still be dark if one of them carried a bit of that gene.

Don't remember the official scientific terms, but although simplified a lot, that's how genetics work, more or less


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 12, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Genetics bro. Her other grandfather might have been darkskinned, or grandmother, or something. Even if both her parents had white skin, she could still be dark if one of them carried a bit of that gene.
> 
> Don't remember the official scientific terms, but although simplified a lot, that's how genetics work, more or less



Maybe she hung out on beaches a lot as a kid. Freya did seem to be a good surfer. 

At any rate, I want more of her not so senile grandpa!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol, I never the Freya/Kaname would bring up a genotype/phenotype discussion.


----------



## Hadler (Oct 13, 2013)

Shigure looks so cute when she's defenseless


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 18, 2013)

Been meaning to ask this for a while but, what does everyone suppose the path of Gedou is?

Going by just Jenezad, it seems the difference between Satsujinken and Gedou, is that the former seeks to prove martial superiority through complete victory. But Gedou, I'm guessing, is where the martial artist just fights with no limits or restrictions until they themselves are destroyed.


----------



## aegon (Oct 18, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Been meaning to ask this for a while but, what does everyone suppose the path of Gedou is?
> 
> Going by just Jenezad, it seems the difference between Satsujinken and Gedou, is that the former seeks to prove martial superiority through complete victory. But Gedou, I'm guessing, is where the martial artist just fights with no limits or restrictions until they themselves are destroyed.



I still have to understand why people put the path of gedou on the same level of satsujinken and katsujinken. Probably there was a mistranslation somewhere.

In any case, Jenazade is defined a Gedou by Hongo meaning that he has become a demon that doesn't even respect the few rules and morals of those of the satsujinken.

Basically I think that "gedou" was just a word used by Hongo in that occasion to define a satsujinken who became a rabid dog.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2013)

Animeprodestiny has posted some spoiler images while we wait for the chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Akisame is mad as fuck. 


Christoper is made someone's bitch


----------



## Beckman (Oct 18, 2013)

Holy shit, that Akisame O.O


----------



## hehey (Oct 18, 2013)

He was gonna eat that fox raw?, did the sword guy eat that bird raw?, is that still nutritional?


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 18, 2013)

Akisame and Elder both had some great moments there. Nice chapter, although I wanted more of Mycroft.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 18, 2013)

Akisame is pissed the fuck off. I feel sorry for the opponent that's fighting him next


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 18, 2013)

The masters are going to destroy the armed division.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn Akisame is gonna tear somebody up when he fights next time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn what a fucking beast of a follow up chapter...scary ass Akisame...funny ass Christopher....Elders both going off for days....dis chapter had it all.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2013)

Shit Elder having his work cut out for him, been fighting for days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol, with the masters thinking Shigure is dead they pretty much have taken their gloves off and not going to be taking shit from the arms division. anymore.    Aksiame pretty much hit the nail on the head with his comment on making them wish they were dead when the masters get their hands on them.  

Also, the two super masters going on for days on that island.  I'm amazed the land they are fighting on is still there.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2013)

hehey said:


> He was gonna eat that fox raw?, did the sword guy eat that bird raw?, is that still nutritional?



It is when you're a super master.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, Akisame was the one who saved, took care of, and brought Shigure to Ryouzanpaku.
He was definitely going to be pissed off the most.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2013)

Why are people so going on about the Elders fight?

We've already been told that before in 532 that they fought for a whole week straight.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 19, 2013)

Akisame should use the "forced into an agonizing position destruction hell" on dem fools from Yami:


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Why are people so going on about the Elders fight?
> 
> We've already been told that before in 532 that they fought for a whole week straight.



So they're on their second week?



PPsycho said:


> Akisame should use the "forced into an agonizing position destruction hell" on dem fools from Yami:



Goddamn! I think the Black Knight will get that treatment.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2013)

This. I wanna see Ryozanpaku be merciless, dammit!! I always thought they may be Katsujinken, but that doesn't mean they can't put their opponents into a coma 

And damn, Elder, if you not eating a fox will cost you this match, I'll facepalm xD
Hopefully he got a good hit in!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And damn, Elder, if you not eating a fox will cost you this match, I'll facepalm xD
> Hopefully he got a good hit in!



Doubt it, its a mere flesh wound to the Elder. I don't think the mangaka would do something that stupid. That would be some Kubo level shit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Doubt it, its a mere flesh wound to the Elder. I don't think the mangaka would do something that stupid. That would be some Kubo level shit.



Nah, I meant in the long run. He said that the only difference is the food intake, so I hope him not eating the fox didn't decide the match already. But I don't think any of them will really lose.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 20, 2013)

Pity da foo who steps to Akisame's face next.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 21, 2013)

Watched the Kenichi OVAs. Not sue I care for how shiny everyone is.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 25, 2013)

544 is out, it's the most ridiculous chapter yet 

Touchumaru is elder level amongst the rats.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2013)

Touchumaru  

What a bro :rofl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2013)

Dat Touchumaru. 

 It's hard to get more badass than a ninja rat with a machine gun.

And dat Shigure, for that matter. Did the Yami Masters seriously fail to notice she was hiding needles?


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Space (Oct 25, 2013)

This chapter is pretty damn hard to read if you know what I mean


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> This chapter is pretty damn hard to read if you know what I mean


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

Shigure chapter?


----------



## Space (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't forget "RESEARCH". This chapter needs lots of that.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Don't forget "RESEARCH". This chapter needs lots of that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

Japan will deliver. I am sure.


----------



## haegar (Oct 25, 2013)

touchimaru that badass mofo 

nice chapter. The dude in the armor might be related to the knight she fought while riding a motorcycle ...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2013)

Fucking mouse with a machine gun just lighting them up!  And man Shigure just bust outta there one chapter later and blows the place up. She don't need no rescue arc.


----------



## Darth (Oct 25, 2013)

dat color page tho. 

and wtf that mouse. 

this was definitely a vibrant chapter. Don't really know how else to describe it xD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol, just got back into town and read the current chapter.  What a pleasant surprise to get back to.    Damn, so Shigure and her mouse pretty much don't need that much of a rescue and I pitty the cats that dare start a war with Touchumaru.


----------



## Rax (Oct 25, 2013)

What a crazy gal.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 26, 2013)

Aside from Bosschumaru...

Danki Kugatachi and James Shiba aren't around. Think they're off doing something good?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Gawd Shigure


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

She's a monstrous gal


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2013)

I've changed my avatar in respect for the bossitude of Touchumaru.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 26, 2013)

Inb4 archer chick has master-level cat :33


----------



## Blαck (Oct 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Inb4 archer chick has master-level cat :33



As long as we get to see more of Archer chick I don't mind it


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

can someone explain where Shigure got that coat from in the last page?

Did the guy put it on her? I honestly have zero idea.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought it was Touchumaru that dragged it off a soldier?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2013)

Love how Shigure upon seeing Touchu was like "Wut?"


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 26, 2013)

I think this is my favorite chapter ever 
Nakid Shigure fighting and mouse with machine gun. Priceless!!


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 26, 2013)

Glorious chapter:amazed Loved the Shigure fanservice

The knight will end up allowing her to escape because he's a mole


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2013)

Knight gonna turn out as Female.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So....does this give Shigure some cred as not being the weakest Ryozanpak?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> So....does this give Shigure some cred as not being the weakest Ryozanpak?



Hopefully.   If anything, this chapter proves that Shigure needs to be stripped completely naked and frozen in carbonite to make sure she is truly secured.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 26, 2013)

History Strongest Porn.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2013)

History's Strongest Bitch Shigure.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol, that's a cool color page.    The mouse lighting the place up.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> can someone explain where Shigure got that coat from in the last page?
> 
> Did the guy put it on her? I honestly have zero idea.



Looks like the guy put it on her.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

this was the best chapter in a long time  bamf shigure


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 27, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> So....does this give Shigure some cred as not being the weakest Ryozanpak?



No it just proves that she is in league with them, she is still the weakest but she is very close, which is impressive considering her age. 

My ranking for Ryozanpaku

Akisame=>Ma Kensei>Sakaki=Apachai>Shigure


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 28, 2013)

Been asking this question everywhere but I never really got a good answer. What is the deal with Kensei vs Sougetsu. We've seen a few elite master class fights and everything says two people of that level should totally wreck everything around them. Why was it so unimpressive?

For someone hyped up to have violent tendancies and called the *Fierce Fist God*, Sougetsu seemed really, really unmotivated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Been asking this question everywhere but I never really got a good answer. What is the deal with Kensei vs Sougetsu. We've seen a few elite master class fights and everything says two people of that level should totally wreck everything around them. Why was it so unimpressive?
> 
> For someone hyped up to have violent tendancies and called the *Fierce Fist God*, Sougetsu seemed really, really unmotivated.



Heh, well you have to remember that Sougetsu tends to have an apathetic personality and the times we have seen him, he's more towards the drink rather than the fist.    As for his fight with Kensei, you have to remember this took place before the D of D and the later arcs in which the masters fights took on insane inhuman abilities.    The destruction of walls was pretty much what we got during a masters fight prior to the tourny, but during the end of the D of D arc, soldiers and tanks were being used a projectile weapons.   Then after that came the full building destruction in the later arcs.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, maybe the mangaka hadn't figured them out yet. I'll just drop it.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Prinz Porno (Oct 31, 2013)

History Strongest Porn part 2 with 30% more ass shots and i*c*st incoming in part 3.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2013)

So this is actually THE Shigure arc, isn't it?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

Yet again, dat Shigure 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also has her brother ever been mentioned before this?


----------



## aegon (Oct 31, 2013)

the situation is dire. 
Last page, ma is reading his ecchi book upside down...


----------



## auem (Oct 31, 2013)

nipples and clit..this chapter was great..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Yet again, dat Shigure
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This was a very entertaining chapter to say the least. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In technicality no.  The only aspects of her past we have seen was when she was being raised by her father before his death.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2013)

Jailbait Shigure would get it too  Another quality Shigure chapter with the knight turning out to be her damn brother! Crazy ass twist and then giving him a hard fight too. I was expecting the knight to overpower Shigure but then I forget who I'm talking about here. 



aegon said:


> the situation is dire.
> Last page, ma is reading his ecchi book upside down...


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 31, 2013)

After that chapter, I need a blood transfusion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm, in retrospect we should have seen that the knight would have been someone special.  When we first saw him in action, he was using a shield and battle ax against a ship.  Yet when Shigure used that special technique to become one not only with her weapons but those of the Executioner's Blade, while the most of Blade's singular weapons lite up he was shown to be carrying multiples in his back. 

Though now I'm interested to see how the mangaka works the brother in this arc.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 31, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Jailbait Shigure would get it too


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm wondering if he's her adoptive(kousaka) brother or her real blood brother.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 31, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Though now I'm interested to see how the mangaka works the brother in this arc.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yet when Shigure used that special technique to become one not only with her weapons but those of the Executioner's Blade, while the most of Blade's singular weapons lite up he was shown to be carrying multiples in his back.



Shit didn't even notice that. Great eye.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 31, 2013)

Well that made way for many questions.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 31, 2013)

Probably her adoptive brother from the Kousaka school. He did use a Kousaka technique afterall.

Though i didn't exactly get how he broke that blade in Shigure's hands.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 31, 2013)

Delicious Shigure ass shots throughout this chapter

Wonder if her brother killed her family....


----------



## hell no (Nov 1, 2013)

Good manga but I find it funny that the users of the dominant or more practical martial arts in real life such as BJJ, Sambo, Judo, and any bladed weapon technique have got their butts kicked most of the time while flashy arts like Taichi, Bagua, [insert any traditional Chinese MA here], Aikido, traditional Karate, etc. have been portrayed as the real high level shit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 1, 2013)

aegon said:


> the situation is dire.
> Last page, ma is reading his ecchi book upside down...



Hell, you're right. Situation must be really bad for that to happen 

And hell yeah, Kenichi will be doing cutting attacks with his bare hands


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2013)

hell no said:


> Good manga but I find it funny that the users of the dominant or more practical martial arts in real life such as BJJ, Sambo, Judo, and any bladed weapon technique have got their butts kicked most of the time while flashy arts like Taichi, Bagua, [insert any traditional Chinese MA here], Aikido, traditional Karate, etc. have been portrayed as the real high level shit.



I'm quite certain Akisame practices multiple forms of Jujutsu. And it has never been about styles, just the practitioner. Gaidar was pretty intent on proving COMMAND Sambo was superior to Jujutsu, but lost.


----------



## hell no (Nov 2, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> I'm quite certain Akisame practices multiple forms of Jujutsu. And *it has never been about styles*, just the practitioner. Gaidar was pretty intent on proving COMMAND Sambo was superior to Jujutsu, but lost.



The sentence that i put in bold has been preached about countless times by various martial art fans and masters alike, but I don't buy it. In my opinion the practitioner and the martial art(s) he practices are equally important. Martial arts are like tools, some good, most crap. Even a person with immense natural talent for MAs will achieve nothing combat-wise if he is given crappy tools such as Taichi, Pigua Quan, Kalaripayattu, etc., which are more suitable for stage performance/health preservation rather than fighting.

If I were the author I would give more prominence to practical styles like BJJ, bladed weapon techniques.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad you ain't the one writing then.


----------



## Rax (Nov 3, 2013)

This is madness!


----------



## Hadler (Nov 3, 2013)

hell no said:


> Good manga but I find it funny that the users of the dominant or more practical martial arts in real life such as BJJ, Sambo, Judo, and any bladed weapon technique have got their butts kicked most of the time while flashy arts like Taichi, Bagua, [insert any traditional Chinese MA here], Aikido, traditional Karate, etc. have been portrayed as the real high level shit.


who's ever used aikido?


----------



## hell no (Nov 3, 2013)

Hadler said:


> who's ever used aikido?


By Aikido I meant the gmilf whose jujitsu style is based 100% on Ki and techniques and 0% on physical power. It is very similar to Aikido in essence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2013)

PV out for the upcoming OVA. 

Here is the link:


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2013)

Barely remember who Borus is. Can't wait for 5 and 6 and hopefully a confirmation on that TV series.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 6, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Barely remember who Borus is. Can't wait for 5 and 6 and hopefully a confirmation on that TV series.



The Command Sambo user from Yomi. Dude who was always frowning. Had a boner for orders.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

Chapter is up
Chapter 121


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

Aircraft carriers, stealth bombers... shit is seriously escalating right now.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2013)

Very interesting chapter.  So we get some backstory to Shigure and her "brother" in this one.  Heh, how big is the guy anyway? 

Anyway, it looks like YAMI's arms division is preparing for battle with those jets and ships.  And it looks like the mangaka is playing on the Honoka/Hermit pairing going by the end with Kenichi's reaction.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Aircraft carriers, stealth bombers... shit is seriously escalating right now.



What worries me most is that they have acquired the rights to military satellites o.0
What Shigure's bro said about them is true, soon the rest of the world be the "resistance". Those guys have infiltrated pretty much everyone that has something to say in this world.

Planeptune, you're...worrying me  Simply love her facial expression here, though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> And it looks like the mangaka is playing on the Honoka/Hermit pairing going by the end with Kenichi's reaction.



My main takeaway from the chapter  honoka and tanimoto seems inevitable at this point


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

The good guys might be able to fight off masters and stuff, but who the fuck is going to take on their military? As strong as they are, anyone but Elder-level fighters would stand no chance against actual military forces.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The good guys might be able to fight off masters and stuff, but who the fuck is going to take on their military? As strong as they are, anyone but Elder-level fighters would stand no chance against actual military forces.


Well, they did manage to storm Fortuna's island, and I recall it being pointed out that Fortuna's troops had cutting edge gear, top secret tech blah blah. Plus, the dude had tanks, choppers, surface-to-air missiles, lasers, and god knows what else.

Get a whole bunch of good guy masters on top of Ryozanpaku's, and you have a hell of an army right there!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2013)

Planeptune said:


>



heh, considering she doesn't have her oppai yet I wonder how old she is here?  

Keep the Shigure fanservice coming regardless. Her brother turned out not to be her biological one so maybe they did some birds and bees practice at some point?  

Looks like Shigure is being tempted to join them but none of this tech and power will be enough to get her to join. Oh god hermit and little Honoka.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 8, 2013)

Pedomoto likes little girls. Why go for kids when there's delicious females like Shigure, Renka, Freya & Kisara around?

Yami/Yomi having jets and ships means nothing when the masters are involved. We've all seen some crazy shit happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm wondering if Shigure takes her brother's offer just as rouse to get out of that YAMI base.    Also, I'm hoping to see if Kenichi will be taking on some of the weapon masters disciples in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Algol (Nov 9, 2013)

Really the only thing I got from this chapter is that Hermit may indeed like Honoka more than as a replacement little sister hahaha.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 9, 2013)

Kenichi does not approve of NatsuxHonoka.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought the scythe guy will be some serious rival from Shigure's past, but apparently it's the one dude without any kind of reference at all 

Oh well, he looks like an interesting guy and although he tried to pound her intto the ground he looked concerned for her as well. Also, dat armor.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> My main takeaway from the chapter  honoka and tanimoto seems inevitable at this point



Haha, I forgot to comment on that, lol


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Kenichi does not approve of NatsuxHonoka.



Neither does the cops.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2013)

That part had me rolling, shigure was a cutie


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Neither does the cops.



The age difference isn't that big. Not that I ship them.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> The age difference isn't that big. Not that I ship them.



Nah its not but it still looks fucked up because she hasn't hit puberty yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2013)

so....these last few chapters I have not commented on. What more needs to be said then...damn Shigure being boss but look oh so fappable in the process...and damn me for not being abl to look away from young Shigure and dat ass....damn Jail bait Shigure. And Armored/masked big guys lose like 50% of their awesome mysteriousness/badass aura after being unmasked...so I am kind of not impressed with Shigure's bro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2013)

Chapter 547 is out.

1



*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, YAMI is making their move and it looks like Shigure is still a prisoner.  And from the looks of it, those guys are making her create weapons and now are going to try to kidnap Kenichi in order to force her to make those things properly.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 15, 2013)

Dat Hongo 

I really wanna see Edeltraft shown fully already. His shadow design and weapon interest me the most right now.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

This is ridiculous

A properly trained squad of guys with assault rifles would obliterate every single 1S9F and HEB team except the really well armored ones

And since they have military weaponry on their side as well, it's obvious that "humans" aren't enough even in their own eyes. Not to mention high caliber weaponry would obliterate them even worse.

Oh well. Shigure compensates.


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm curious as to how they're gonna take out so many master level guys.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

It's been made exceedingly clear that martial artists are well above Peak Human. Superior tech and weaponry kind of stops being relevant when you get blitzed before you can use it.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

Kenichi still putting in work, can't wait to see him brawl


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> This is ridiculous
> 
> A properly trained squad of guys with assault rifles would obliterate every single 1S9F and HEB team except the really well armored ones
> 
> And since they have military weaponry on their side as well, it's obvious that "humans" aren't enough even in their own eyes. Not to mention high caliber weaponry would obliterate them even worse.



Well you have to factor in the speed of these Masters. Just going from the speed of the Elder using that 1% of his full strength(or whatever it was) we got numbers that far exceed any weapon really, Adding in the fact that Apachai could hang with the Elder lets us know he(along with everyone else around Apa's level) can move at these speeds.




> Oh well. Shigure compensates.



That she does


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's been made exceedingly clear that martial artists are well above Peak Human. Superior tech and weaponry kind of stops being relevant when you get blitzed before you can use it.





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well you have to factor in the speed of these Masters. Just going from the speed of the Elder using that 1% of his full strength(or whatever it was) we got numbers that far exceed any weapon really, Adding in the fact that Apachai could hang with the Elder lets us know he(along with everyone else around Apa's level) can move at these speeds.
> 
> That she does



There is plenty of distance to react before they come close. And a combined crossfire of assault rifles would create a killing field of bullets that would require such absurd speeds to avoid... let me just point you in the direction of the OBD for that. HSDK characters sans ultra masters like serious Elder have shown no hint of being that fast.

Just look at the chapters where they fight guys with guns. They either destroy them before they shoot, or they aim-dodge because those soldiers are surprised and can't aim for shit. They are not casually dodging hundreds of bullets, because they can't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru is displeased....ya should talk more about Shigure.

 But alas...This chapter was just on the alright scale. If Shigure, while great in every aspect, is the highlight of the chapter with all the other combat going on then this chapter is only alright. We have already seen her alot these last 7-8 chapters so it can be a bit tiresome. Kenichi better come out and just beast the first opponent that comes against him...unless it is final boss disciple. And really we do not need to see soldiers slaughtered to show their strength?


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2013)

I seem to remember Elder and Apachai deflecting bullets during their skirmish on the boat in Elder's flashback. In which case, yeah, Masters on that level are hypersonic in reactions at least.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> There is plenty of distance to react before they come close. And a combined crossfire of assault rifles would create a killing field of bullets that would require such absurd speeds to avoid... let me just point you in the direction of the OBD for that. HSDK characters sans ultra masters like serious Elder have shown no hint of being that fast.
> 
> Just look at the chapters where they fight guys with guns. They either destroy them before they shoot, or they aim-dodge because those soldiers are surprised and can't aim for shit. They are not casually dodging hundreds of bullets, because they can't.



Pretty sure elder could solo an army. Shigure's brother was running on water in heavy armor taking out battleships.



Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The manga should just become Shigure's Strongest Booty. Far more entertaining than the other stuff going on.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2013)

The masters in this became super human ages ago  why so surprised Zaru?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought the chapter was entertaining.  Right now, there is suppose to be an atmosphere of despair with YAMI's plan coming to fruition and it's probably to expect the military to be sacrificed for this moment.  For the counter attack by Ryozanpaku, in all honesty I wouldn't be surprise to see some of their allies be from the military to make up for the ones just slaughtered.  Plus, since we just saw some weapons master reinforcements for YAMI's side, I would be expecting a certain female expert gun user to show up some time soon to ally with Ryozanpaku.  

Now the question is will Kenichi end up getting kidnapped in the upcoming chapters as those guys in the base are wanting leverage to use on Shigure to make them master crafted weapons.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2013)

Why doesn't Shigure escape? All the masters are gone from the weapons division it seems. PIS much?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> The masters in this became super human ages ago  why so surprised Zaru?



You know that "superhuman" means fuck all considering how wide that range is.
Even non-battle highschool romcoms can have superhumans.

My point is: I like seeing badass characters doing badass things as much as the next guy, but if they're only being badass because the "good guys" (military) are utterly incompetent and gimped with forced stupidity, then it kinds hurts the believability even within their universe.

But whatever. SHIGURE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> Why doesn't Shigure escape? All the masters are gone from the weapons division it seems. PIS much?



This I have to agree with.  Shigure can probably now escape with ease at any time but I guessing the mangaka is keeping her there for convenience of the plot.  Chances are Kenichi is brought there to be used for leverage against Shigure but that plan will probably backfire within a chapter.   



Zaru said:


> You know that "superhuman" means fuck all considering how wide that range is.
> Even non-battle highschool romcoms can have superhumans.
> 
> My point is: I like seeing badass characters doing badass things as much as the next guy, but if they're only being badass because the "good guys" (military) are utterly incompetent and gimped with forced stupidity, then it kinds hurts the believability even within their universe.
> ...



I'm hoping that the military gets some representation as part of the allies of Ryozanpaku.  If I recall, didn't the FBI get represented by expert marksman Jennifer Grey. 

Also Vault, is that Rowan Atkinson in your set? :33


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2013)

If you're so serious about it, take it to the dome.  Fodder getting fodderized to hype people that matter


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You know that "superhuman" means fuck all considering how wide that range is.
> Even non-battle highschool romcoms can have superhumans.
> 
> My point is: I like seeing badass characters doing badass things as much as the next guy, but if they're only being badass because the "good guys" (military) are utterly incompetent and gimped with forced stupidity, then it kinds hurts the believability even within their universe.
> ...



These guys are faster than the people handling the weapons, dude even mentions in the chapter that humans grow weak when they only rely on weapons. It makes sense that they're slaughtering a military full of normal people with weapons considering the feats some of them have displayed.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, as Sir Edmund Blackadder


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Nov 15, 2013)

Dem Rifle barrels

1
Oh Matsuena you godly pervert


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2013)

Heh, I'm wondering how much improved Kenichi will be by the time it comes to save Shigure or when he's taken to her?   Did anyone notice that Miu look like she was flinching from the impact of Kenichi hitting the punching pad?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru mad cause these guys are boss. Guns and lasers don't mean shit to Supermasters your going to have to nuke the entire area if you want to take one of them out.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 15, 2013)

Shigure badass fuck

Keichi badass fuck.

Dude use to be a loser now he's just 300 chapters away from fucking Miu. I'm proud.


----------



## hell no (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sort of disappointed with this chapter. Isn't Shigure supposed to be a shade weaker than Apachai, etc. due to her young age? All of the enemy masters have gone into battle, why hasn't she wreaked havoc in that military base yet? Hopefully there'll be a good explanation for this. Not a PIS please.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> These guys are faster than the people handling the weapons, dude even mentions in the chapter that humans grow weak when they only rely on weapons. It makes sense that they're slaughtering a military full of normal people with weapons considering the feats some of them have displayed.



"Humans grow weak when they only rely on weapons"

SAYS THE WEAPONS DIVISION


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Humans grow weak when they only rely on weapons"
> 
> SAYS THE WEAPONS DIVISION



Hongo was the one who said it though 

And we all know how the unarmed users in Yami feel about weapons.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Humans grow weak when they only rely on weapons"
> 
> SAYS THE WEAPONS DIVISION



Hongo said that shit, no one from the weapons division said that! You clearly ain't paying attention to the manga but with Shigure running around I barely pay attention myself.


----------



## mmzrmx (Nov 15, 2013)

Okay chapter, it was cool seeing the Katar guy again.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 15, 2013)

Even Christopher Eclair was dodging gunfure. With his eyes closed. And he's a lower level master.

And Hongo was even disdainful of measuring martial arts prowess with tech. He's clearly biased.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2013)

I was also a bit surprised Shigure stayed there, but hey....what surprised me even more is that they need to bring Kenichi there to have someone "close to her", but seem to forget that her mouse is right under their noses xD

And I know the situation is supposd to bring despair upon us, but I can't believe Ryozanpaku don't also have some allies in other countries which could balance out the battlefield. Can't wait for them to make their move.


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2013)

How old is shigure, that's been bugging me for a while


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2013)

Legend said:


> How old is shigure, that's been bugging me for a while



Interesting enough the mangaka's official site has her age listed as unknown but the wiki sites have estimated her age to be between 22-23 years old.


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it not on her Wiki?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2013)

The Kenichi Wiki has her age between 22-23.  The regular wiki has her age at 23.  The mangaka site and OVA site has her age as unknown yet has the rest of the cast age known.


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2013)

22 Seems right


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2013)

Yep she can have Kenichi


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2013)

Legend knows best?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2013)

Currently I'm wondering on who is going to come to Ryōzanpaku aid in the upcoming chapters.  The next chapter pretty much states that it's going to be the start of their counter attack but currently they are fewer in numbers when it comes to masters.  I was thinking that Ma Kensei's Phoenix Alliance might be introduced in this arc and we might be able to see the rest of Kensei's family.


----------



## Algol (Nov 16, 2013)

The part with the guns pinning Shigure to the wall.... she was enjoying that it seems 

And Hongo being a boss.

All I really got from this one.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2013)

Algol said:


> The part with the guns pinning Shigure to the wall.... she was enjoying that it seems



Yeah that panel was giving off strong hentai vibes.


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Legend knows best?



Of course


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Good job, Nepu.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

Neptune, my inbox awaits thy PM.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Me too please


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> they need to bring Kenichi there to have someone "close to her", but seem to forget that her mouse is right under their noses xD



implying the mouse isn't master level as well...


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2013)

I want that PM too


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 17, 2013)

What Vault said.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 17, 2013)

Same as above


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 17, 2013)

I didn't get shit.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## McSlobs (Nov 17, 2013)

please send the pm to me as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you Planeptune for the PM.  Very, very nice coloring.  
Hopefully the sales for the current OAD/manga bundle does well so there can be a continuation of them.  Plus, if they are going in chronological order of arcs, the OAD/OVA should be covering the school trip.  That mean the Tidat Prince which also means a certain handmaid should be tagging along.


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2013)

whoops, cannot rep PM atm g2 spread, sry, either way, tyvm appreicated


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 18, 2013)

My pm was just a blank message


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> My pm was just a blank message







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hadler (Nov 19, 2013)

Planeptune, PM me that Shigure goodness too plz


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2013)

This is getting weird. Don't know why Shigure cope with that treatment, aside from the obvious fanservice factor. Also, the Yami is getting too cocky, I can't believe that Ryouzanpaku are the only Katsujinken around that could oppose them. Someone whoop their ass already.


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder when we're going to go back to the Elder's fight for a bit. We still haven't seen Ganosuke's entire face. 

I don't know if this was posted yet, but here is the cover for volume 54:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the vol. 54 cover.  Heh, I'm still wondering when the Raw of the OAD is going to come out that accompanied that volume's release via special edition.


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Nov 21, 2013)

I will wait for another time when Siegfried will shine. Also, it sounds like the armed division will hunt down Kenichi in school unless it's already winter break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2013)

548 has been released.
40


*Spoiler*: __ 



Felt as a slowdown chapter with Shinpaku playing it's part in the tech department.  Didn't know Akisame was teaming with Nejiima.   So the kidnapping part failed and those guys at the YAMI base just tipped their hand and pretty much revealed that Shigure is alive to the masters.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Nov 22, 2013)

Dat Akisame car trowing :inlove

One of the best of Akisame in a while ... it will go down soon


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Akisame is now a master at hacking


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2013)

The problem with Yami is how much they rely on fodder. I mean, didn't they even bother to instruct the guy with the sniper that he wouldn't be able to kill them with bullets?

Ryuzampaku doesn't have to worry about this. If there is any skill that none of the members know, Akisame will learn it.


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 22, 2013)

I really thought Kenichi was going to get taken away like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2013)

If he was it would have been willingly. Kenichi ain't fodder anymore. Akisame stole the chapter with instant hacking knowledge and flipping that car.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol, I think Kenichi knew he was being targeted but he didn't expect to be flipped along inside the vehicle as well.    So now they are probably going to know the location of the base Shigure is being kept in but I'm wondering how the rescue and counter attack of YAMI is going to be set up.  They are outnumbered in masters currently and the past chapter had more reinforcements come in for YAMI's side.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2013)

How dumb can they be to try and kidnap Expert level martial artists with fodders?! And are Miu and Kenichi already Expert level? The wikia at least categorizes them as high-level disciples.

Akisame is a beast.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 23, 2013)

Well isn't it natural for one master to be an expert in everything to balance Apacha's stupidity?


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Thank you Benjamin paper thingy for these and future ones_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol, you do know that if there is another OVA/OAD announcement for Kenichi chances are it'll be the school trip arc.  That means the introduction of the Tidat prince, which also means Sham gets animated as well.   There is also a chance that the omake will be her time in the city.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 24, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sham gets animated as well.   There is also a chance that the omake will be her time in the city.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay, I need to ask: you rich or anything?


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 24, 2013)

#20 wasn't trying to get her shit kicked in by Miu again. 

Miu dodging bullets, Akisame casually flipping over a speeding van. That was good shit. Wonder how the masters knew they were being spied on from a distance?


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 25, 2013)

Killing intent probably..


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Nov 26, 2013)

Didn't Siegfried dodge bullets awhile back in the DofD Tournament? Other than that,  how's the battle between Hayato and the Executioner Blade going?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2013)

Delirium Trigger said:


> Didn't Siegfried dodge bullets awhile back in the DofD Tournament? Other than that,  how's the battle between Hayato and the Executioner Blade going?



Lol, I think it was a combination of anti-aircraft guns and missiles Siegfried was dodging when he made his grand entrance into the D of D.  

As for the Elder and EB's big boss, the last we saw of them was a few chapters back and they were still going at it in that island.  It's been some time since then so I don't specifically know how long those two have been fighting.   Also, I think Kenichi is on break this week but comes back as a double issue next week.


----------



## Rax (Nov 26, 2013)

How long is this arc gonna take until I get some big explosions?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol, well by next chapter the masters should know of Shigure's location so when they invade you'll probably have you destruction then.


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Nov 30, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I think it was a combination of anti-aircraft guns and missiles Siegfried was dodging when he made his grand entrance into the D of D.
> 
> As for the Elder and EB's big boss, the last we saw of them was a few chapters back and they were still going at it in that island.  It's been some time since then so I don't specifically know how long those two have been fighting.   Also, I think Kenichi is on break this week but comes back as a double issue next week.



I wouldn't be surprised that the old geezers destroy the island before their fight is over. 
Thank god for the double issue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2013)

Not a double issue but chapter 549 is out. 
Railgun c65.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, well who ever the new guys are they pissed off the wrong people.


----------



## haegar (Dec 6, 2013)

I feel the author missed a chance for comedic service - he could have had the master's stop running suddenly, with Miu reacting in time, stopping too - and Kenichi inevitably slamming headfirst into her behind 

otherwise nice chapter though the doublespread with the 2 masters suddenly striking back was so predictable


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2013)

haegar said:


> I feel the author missed a chance for *comedic* service - he could have had the master's stop running suddenly, with Miu reacting in time, stopping too - and Kenichi inevitably slamming headfirst into her behind
> 
> otherwise nice chapter though the doublespread with the 2 masters suddenly striking back was so predictable



I think that's the wrong word for the service you're thinking of 
Now, wonder how long they need for those guys. And if they brought some disciples along with them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2013)

HA Kenishi continues to be the best main character today. He keeps me smiling. It was not the kidnap attempt that had him shaking but his own masters.


----------



## Zorp (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm still making my way through this manga (currently on chapter 220), but I thought I'd leave this edit here for you guys.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2013)

Zorp said:


> I'm still making my way through this manga (currently on chapter 220), but I thought I'd leave this edit here for you guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, those are some very nice edits. :rofl   Mask De Masculine's personality would make him fit well in the HSDK-verse.


----------



## haegar (Dec 7, 2013)

impressive work. reps. make more.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2013)

haegar said:


> impressive work. reps. make more.



I can only second this!


----------



## Zorp (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys.  Fun fact: Kenichi is only the second manga I have read after Bleach.  So far all the Masters have their charms.  Sakaki seems to openly care the most for Kenichi--he has come to his rescue a few times, observed several battles, introduced him to the underground fighting arena, and even taken him on a mission.  It just seems like he gets the most shared panel time with Kenichi out of all the Masters.

I have a soft spot for Apachai who cracks me up and Shigure, my waifu.

I'm interested to see how far Kenichi's friends go in their training.  Takeda recently got a Master of his own (some moustache guy) so hopefully he improves.

Miu was just abducted by Sho, which was surprising since it's the first time she's "lost" to an opponent.  Really hyped Sho.  Kenichi is chasing Sho at the point where I'm at.  Good action.  Man, and there's probably a good deal of this tournament left, too.


----------



## haegar (Dec 7, 2013)

you have a lot of good stuff still ahead of you 

also, if you like the martial arts in hsdk check out The Breaker, it is a tad more serious and has less fan service but it's rly great story too and the art is really good ...


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2013)

Akisame called his opponent a street performer


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2013)

Zorp said:


> I'm still making my way through this manga (currently on chapter 220), but I thought I'd leave this edit here for you guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is simply.......amazing.



Legend said:


> Akisame called his opponent a street performer



Ain't no coming back from that.


----------



## Algol (Dec 9, 2013)

Solid chapter again. I enjoyed most how Kenichi tried to jump and was like "Well, everyone did it so easily, so I thought I could too!"


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Dec 15, 2013)

How was Hermit supposed to help the Alliance find Shigure?


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 16, 2013)

Hermit is Yomi, so he could get some information if he wanted to.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2013)

That guy seems fishy as hell.


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2013)

nice brawl. obvious fake gov dude is obvious. wonder what he did to miu, a transmitter of sorts or a tracker in the bandaid or a poison? hrm. prly the name he threw around is his own


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 20, 2013)

Saiga was a master of disguise. This guy isn't even trying not to look suspicious.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 20, 2013)

There's probably a bunch of wealthy people watching and betting on these fights


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, thought the guy was fishy as well. But the masters usually have good instincts, so I hope they won't get fooled (too badly).
The fights were quite okay, just shows what monsters those two are!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2013)

Man dat Shigure! But this felt like a repeated chapter, you just know the mangaka just wanted to draw Shigure escaping again in her blacksmith outfit.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh yeah this new guy is starting to sound more and more like Saiga 
A Martial Artist who is good at concealing his ki.

Also love the swords Shigure is making, a true troll.
"floppy" and "small" swords 

And Akira well it was kinda obvious that he will have issue with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Michael, hope he impales his face next chapter.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Also love the swords Shigure is making, a true troll.
> "floppy" and "small" swords



Yeah I noticed that.  Shigure emasculating men without having to say a word. Sign of a true master.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2013)

Heh that was a nice troll by shigure. But probably the little one backfired? I doubt it...her last troll probably. I am wondering who she is signaling. She obviously getting coordinates and setting them out somehow.

 And glad to see Hongo still has some honor.


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2013)

so I guess the big question is who is tochimaru supposed to cut up with that sword?  prly noone since he is katsujinken, too? 

hongo was pretty cool there for a second, he'll still see the light eventually


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2013)

Poor Shigure.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 28, 2013)

God Hand Akira is too cool, hope he fucks up the scythe dude


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2013)

It is hard to feel bad for shigure right now since none of those masters are there to do any real harm. She does provide great humor and fan service at such a dire time....dat ass.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Hongo continues to be the most based character in this series behind Sieg.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2013)

also that little sword is obviously for Tochūmaru to use later to beast beta as soldiers.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2013)

Fucking filler chapters. For the first time in ages I just felt unsatisfied by a Kenichi chapter. Even based Hongo couldn't save it for me.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 29, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Fucking filler chapters. For the first time in ages I just felt unsatisfied by a Kenichi chapter. Even based Hongo couldn't save it for me.



But Cromer! Based Hongo is always the answer


----------



## Planeptune (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2013)

Dat Shigure  Such a troll!
And damn, that creepy guy is so fucking crazy! 

And Kenichi is getting really strong! Can't wait to see him in action again!

@Planeptune: I certainly hope you have a job


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 31, 2013)

Heh, finally got around to reading the chapter.  Didn't even know there was one going to be released soon.  

Really enjoyed Shigure getting out and toying with her captors.    She's probably planning on letting the others know on where she is being held later on.  

Heh, Hongo showing that warriors honor while his "partner" is pretty much into mass killing.  It was pretty much mention a while back on how the arm and unarmed division felt about each other and how that continuity was being shown here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol, man there is another OVA reported coming out with the 55th volume of this series this Feb.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe we'll get to see kenichi being the main character in it like he used to be  fuck i miss him fighting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm guessing the upcoming OVA is going to be the snow school trip arc with Jihan.   There's that and the underground fighting in which Rachel and Ethan are introduced before the D of D arc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2014)

I am glad there is a relatively big gap between the current anime and manga.


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Hongo continues to be the most based character in this series behind Sieg.



That's the damn truth!


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Jan 3, 2014)

Seriously though, this time can be used for the disciples to grow. Hell, I already thought of a few new moves and a backup fighting style for Siegfried and Natsu could use a new style of Chinese Kenpo under his belt.


----------



## Zorp (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

reverse stockholm syndrom


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 9, 2014)

haegar said:


> reverse stockholm syndrom



Just what I expect from a super class master 

She already has them as her disciples.
Kinda pissed that bastard scythe user is alive, wished Hongou split his head open. 
Wonder how she will make her escape in this situation?


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

she wont, but she will relay the info about the missile so the other masters can stop it, also, the little girl introduced: inb4 kousaka executioner's blade get's reverse stockholmed too 

btw, I feel it is time for a little inbetween panel to show how gramps and that other monster are doing some time soon. we will need him by end of this mess I guess ...

edit: and either shigure will deal with scythe herself or her good for nothing kousaka pseudo bro will step in to save her. I'd prefer she kicks scythe's ass herself though


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 9, 2014)

Shigure can hardly get anymore awesome.

First she trolls them all, now they're her disciples, fails at technology.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol, that was a very  fun chapter.  So the knight master has a little blind sister that he cares for.  It's nice that even for a monster class master the guy cares for family.   Shigure made that last part of the chapter fun due to reverse stockholm syndrom.  Making her captors as disciples instead of making weapons for them.  

Yeah, kind of surprise the scythe master didn't return without a body part missing due to him angering Hongo last chapter.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2014)

Shigure emasculates them with floppy and tiny swords, then she turns them all into her disciples. She was just too much woman for these guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2014)

But does she....really not know how to use a phone when Appachi can?


 Dat Shigure


----------



## Space (Jan 9, 2014)

Shigure is the most bad ass damsel in distress in the history of manga (as far as I know that is).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2014)

Reverse Damsel in distress where her captivity is distressing her captives.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2014)

Superman said:


> But does she....really not know how to use a phone when Appachi can?
> 
> 
> Dat Shigure



Lol, well you have to remember that Appachi used to unintentionally work for kidnappers so he would answer the phone with "We have your kid."  I wouldn't be surprise if they tough him how to use the phone and he would say that same line when making a phone call. 

Heh, also I think Shun is having a competition with Hiro on who can provide the fan service with their captive heroines.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well you have to remember that Appachi used to unintentionally work for kidnappers so he would answer the phone with "We have your kid."  I wouldn't be surprise if they tough him how to use the phone and he would say that same line when making a phone call.
> 
> Heh, also I think Shun is having a competition with Hiro on who can provide the fan service with their captive heroines.
> 
> ...



 That competition is not even close. Mashima barely shows booty and not even a hint of a nipple..


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 9, 2014)

haegar said:


> reverse stockholm syndrom



Haha, that was so sweet 

It's so funny how she could fail because of a phone xD But it'll work out somehow before she gets captured again.

The blind chick was cool too.


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

the interesting question is who is the gov person who gave that hint about the girl, wonder if it really was Saiga and if so I wonder even more what his true agenda might be...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2014)

haegar said:


> the interesting question is who is the gov person who gave that hint about the girl, wonder if it really was Saiga and if so I wonder even more what his true agenda might be...



High chances are he's working of Saiga and the unarmed division.  It's been state before that the arms and unarmed division don't exactly get along so I wouldn't be surprise if one group was going to try to oust the other one.


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

well that is the likely possibility, the unlikely one is how saiga became part of darkness to spread the light in some fucked up self-sacrificial logic or some such. I have a feeling when this arc is over we will have recieved another little tidbit of intel on his angle in the the grand scheme of things ...


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2014)

Shigure inflicting Lima Syndrome on her 'captors' made this chapter, IMO


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 9, 2014)

Edeltraft forever being in the background.

Getting tired of being teased with his design


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Shigure is the most bad ass damsel in distress in the history of manga (as far as I know that is).



Yeah she is, other mangaka need to take notes.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 9, 2014)

Of course the cool ass Black knight is in the background, coolest design there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2014)

Heh, give it some time guys.  The arc is picking up so we should be able to see the rest of the Executioner Blades in action.  I want to know how strong the female spear master is.  She was given some panel time with Shigure but I wanting to see how she'll handle the other masters in a true one on one.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 9, 2014)

I am bored...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2014)

Heh, well the mangaka's Kenichi site has updated with info on the upcoming OVAs. 



The special edition cover for Vol. 55.

The first story is going to introduce James Shiba into the mix. 
The second story is going to be based off of the underground fights in which Rachel and Ethan were introduced.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, well the mangaka's Kenichi site has updated with info on the upcoming OVAs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna be lots of tits and asses to see


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2014)

go rachel


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2014)

Well makes sense it will be covered in OVA form then since all that fanservice from Rachel would probably be censored in a TV series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

MUST HAVE OVA


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 11, 2014)

'Tis going to be glorious when we see dat Rachel


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't wait for all dem bouncy gifs


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorry but.....



Dat Shigure 

It takes a lot of skill to carry a phone conversation while dodging weapons lol


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm more surprised that the phone kept working


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 17, 2014)

Satellite phones does wonders Zaru take that from a military guy  lol


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2014)

Part of me doesn't want these Shigure chapters to end


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

While it's kind of a damsel in distress arc, Shigure does so much awesome shit while in captivity that it doesn't feel like such arcs usually do


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah instead of staring out a cell window expressing her hopelessness and refusing anyone to come rescue her we see her emasculating her captors and even making them her disciples.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2014)

When the weapon masters got into that room I was sure there was no way she was getting to tell them the longitude.

Damn, Shigure.

Also:



A random point in the Pacific Ocean, east of Japan. Makes sense.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

It didn't even occur to me that someone would bother looking those coordinates up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol, that was fun chapter.  I'm wondering how many countries did she manage to call before hitting the right number by luck.    Damn, she really shows why she's a super master of weapons when she's able to take an arrow and balance it like that on a scythe and spear.    So the counter offensive and Shigure's begins next chapter though I'm wondering what the question the guy is going to ask Kenichi.


----------



## hell no (Jan 17, 2014)

good chapter. I want someone from the ryozanpaku to bash the face of that fucking scythe user in so bad. but that's not going to happen until like 4 chapters later.


----------



## Planeptune (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Rax (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2014)

Naw I was sure she would do it. I am glad this manga does not stretch out BS situations. They got the point through on her captivity, stretched it out to a reasonable extent and I hope to god they do not move her to some other place. Otherwise I will be a little disappoint.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2014)

TigerTwista said:


> I'm sorry but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn.



Zaru said:


> It didn't even occur to me that someone would bother looking those coordinates up



Thought the same. But at least it makes sense.

Great chapter, that mysterious guy got even more mysterious. Can't wait to see what he wants from Kenichi.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2014)

That's what happens when you're chasing ass. Always end up spending more and more money on it.



Dragon D Luffy said:


> When the weapon masters got into that room I was sure there was no way she was getting to tell them the longitude.
> 
> Damn, Shigure.
> 
> ...



Hilarious that someone actually looked it up.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 24, 2014)

Who would have thought that Kensei of all people would be the one saiying out loud things from my mind 

The masters are gathered, I'm glad Ryouzanpaku got reinofrcements.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

saiga's disciple is one wise mofo

i wonder kenichi is gonna overcome him.


----------



## haegar (Jan 24, 2014)

that crazy kageru guy came to save shigure


----------



## Blαck (Jan 24, 2014)

Kensei: Whaaat?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol, the stuff Edeltraft was saying that was getting to Ogata.    Heh, so we finally get a full group image of the Executioner's Blade.   And it looks like we are getting disciple fights in the upcoming chapters  as well.  Like their masters, their disciples are also distrusting of the other group.  Damn, they were pretty much ready to have at it if it wasn't stopped in time.    And it looks like James, Sai, and the old staff master are going to be joining in on the carnage soon.


----------



## hell no (Jan 24, 2014)

This chapter is good. Can't wait for the next. The weapon master who uses the long-handled saber looks hot. Hopefully Ma will rip her clothes apart.



4N said:


> saiga's disciple is one wise mofo
> 
> i wonder kenichi is gonna overcome him.



He will definitely kick that guy's ass thanks to the power of the will/friendship or whatever, for the sole reason that he's the titular character. I'm still fucking pissed that he beat Kano despite having much less talent and power.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, that was funny. Though I'd rather read MS's version.
This gonna be big guys, this gonna be big!


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally, Edeltraft gets some focus. Been wanting to see him for so long and he does not disappoint


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2014)

I think Kenichi will have a new technique learnt off panel. He has been training like crazy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh Ogata, I didn't understand a damn thing he said either.  And man both teams are hostile as fuck, they need to go kill some fodder to to quench their bloodthirst.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2014)

It is easy to see how even despite numbers advantage how they will lose. They don't like each other! I can already see some in fighting that is going to come up between the disciples alone. I was hoping to see that guy that trained Tsuji. But this group looks pretty good. Can not wait to see the fights.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol, the one that's going to worry me in these upcoming Disciple fights is Ukita.  The poor guy is pretty much the normal one in the group, and he's going right to Monster Island to take part in a brawl.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah very true...but damn I just noticed how fucking big Kenichi has gotten. He looks a lot bigger and buffer since before Shigure's capture.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah Kenichi definitely looks more ripped now. I still want Kenichi to get some lovin from Shigure or Renka.....

Why do we need so many disciples? I want master class fights! We need to see the Elder too


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Yeah Kenichi definitely looks more ripped now. I still want Kenichi to get some lovin from Shigure or Renka.....
> 
> Why do we need so many disciples? I want master class fights! We need to see the Elder too



Damn, forgot about the Elder! For how long has he been away now?


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 24, 2014)

I think it's been 2 or 3 months, maybe more. Too lazy to check.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2014)

4 ryuzampaku masters plus other 3 katsu masters + the entire shinpaku VS All stil alive/free one shadow nine fists + 7 weapon master + all of their disciples including some that hadnt appeated for a long time

The fangasms... They are too strong.


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2014)

Did anyone notice the blonde master  archer's last name is Lawrence, Matsuena must be a Hunger Games fan


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2014)

Probably.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> 4 ryuzampaku masters plus other 3 katsu masters + the entire shinpaku VS All stil alive/free one shadow nine fists + 7 weapon master + all of their disciples including some that hadnt appeated for a long time
> 
> The fangasms... They are too strong.



Lol, that's right.  Alexander and Carlos are on "vacation" and were pondering on cutting it short due to what has been happening.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 25, 2014)

Sai Kagerou is here.

With his hoe.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 31, 2014)

its out

Link removed



*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Kajima , look at him go at Shigure 
so as predicted a carbon copy of Kenichi, and I am guessing this other man that is with Kenichi is his other master.
Man Saiga looks so boss, what do I expect from a man who wants to start another world.


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

the fuck is that gov guy? 


he sure smells like saiga but then again he should be in a different place right now shouldn't he? maybe he can make kagebunshins to be in several places?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 31, 2014)

Kajima seems like a cool guy, worthy of being Kenichi's final opponent(on disciple level at least).

I wonder who his second master is.. it almost seems like he may be a katsujinken practitioner...


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

dunno, who could it be? Aggard perhaps? or Hongou? ...dunno who else might be a candidate ???


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2014)

It might be that govt guy

Anyone notice when Kenichi caught Kisara he groped her, Miu got mad and kicked him


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 31, 2014)

haegar said:


> the fuck is that gov guy?
> 
> 
> he sure smells like saiga but then again he should be in a different place right now shouldn't he? maybe he can make kagebunshins to be in several places?



I have been thinking of this, and I remember one of the Elder techniques of splitting his body by making an axis in the middle and basically becomes two people with the Bi-Vocals
Link removed
Link removed


Maybe Saiga has something similar and did the same with Kajima. Thus his statement of having two masters.


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

Legend said:


> Anyone notice when Kenichi caught Kisara he groped her, Miu got mad and kicked him



I never miss boob grabs  He should have gone for Freya though, she looked really tasty in that one panel


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2014)

Literally being in two places at once is far out even for elder level characters though


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Literally being in two places at once is far out even for elder level characters though



Elder is old news, this is the Saiga show now 

Seriously though this guy is acting just like Saiga, even the Furinji throwing techniques of the Human Shiruken  is being used.

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 31, 2014)

The gov guy does seem like a master class. Maybe Kajima is a double agent then? That's something to think about, unlikely though. Either way it seems we have another interesting mystery to think about.

EDIT: And I don't think the other mysterious master is one of the One Shadow Nine Fists, Kano Sho had no problem saying that he was trained by several masters, meaning that it's likely a secret to the other members of Yami and Yomi as well.


----------



## Planeptune (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

you ARE talking about ADULT shigure of course right ?!


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> The gov guy does seem like a master class. Maybe Kajima is a double agent then? That's something to think about, unlikely though. Either way it seems we have another interesting mystery to think about.
> 
> EDIT: And I don't think the other mysterious master is one of the One Shadow Nine Fists, Kano Sho had no problem saying that he was trained by several masters, meaning that it's likely a secret to the other members of Yami and Yomi as well.



I think the secret was him being a guy who had no skills and had to train for talent ? not sure though.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2014)

haegar said:


> you ARE talking about ADULT shigure of course right ?!





Kenichi's arc rival looks like he could pass for a master class fighter himself


----------



## blueblip (Jan 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Kenichi's arc rival looks like he could pass for a master class fighter himself


Would it really be a surprise to us if the numero uno student of the 1S9F turns out to be a Fortuna level fighter?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 31, 2014)

He did refer to Kenichi as "expert" at one point and not simply "disciple". Since Fortuna was trash-level master I think it's safe to assume that both Kenichi and Kajima are close to that level.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2014)

Legend said:


> It might be that govt guy
> 
> Anyone notice when Kenichi caught Kisara he groped her, Miu got mad and kicked him


Yeah surprised Kozo didn't get butthurt. 



BlueDemon said:


> Also, what was the purpose of that other guy to give Shigure that vest? It really didn't cover much



Common rule of manga and anime, as long as the nipples are covered all dignity is saved. Don't matter if the cooter is showing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol, that was a very fun chapter.     Man, Kenichi is going to have it rough if he's facing someone similar to himself in training.  Also, I'm finding Kajima interesting with the more panel time he receives.  It looks like like the guy has two sexy underlings helping him out as we saw in that panel with the other disciples.   Hmm, Kenichi training in the sub with Miu and keeping up though that kick in the face he received for holding onto Kisara after saving her from that throw.    I'm now wondering who the government guy really is.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Yeah surprised Kozo didn't get butthurt.
> .



Even if he did, kenichi wouldn't care, too much of a boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Ehh? How did you miss that? The vest that was given to Shigure contained something (probably a weapon) that would allow her to escape. Their dialogue would otherwise not make sense.



I saw that.  I'm wondering if the unarms division is trying to stick it to their arms counterpart.  Plus, Kajima mention that those guys Shigure made her disciples were petitioning to have her life spared.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2014)

Legend said:


> Even if he did, kenichi wouldn't care, too much of a boss



Can't the jobbers have feelings too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm wondering when Renka is going to be showing up. If I recall she did mention her family's organization The Phoenix Alliance would get involved should something like this happen.  

Also Kajima is a lucky bastard to have these two follow him. 

They'll probably be unnamed for a while but there are nice looking unnames.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting. I did post a theory about Kajima having no talent some time ago on TV Tropes. It makes sense, considering it makes him the evil counterpart fo Kenichi, and the polar opposite of Kano. He hinted it when he was introduced, he said Kano was weak because he had never lost before. Kajima, unlike Kano, has no talent, and must have lost a lot of fights.

Also I'd like to know who is the other master. Maybe... Hongo?


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm glad he is getting spotlight, for a looooong time we didn't see him or hear him being mentioned


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2014)

Prediction. Kenichi is going to fight Kajima in this arc. And lose.

It's time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Prediction. Kenichi is going to fight Kajima in this arc. And lose.
> 
> It's time.



 It has been awhile since he has lost hasn't it? That is one of the things I like about this manga, main does not always win and learns from defeat. But his training has been the most intense it has ever been, I doubt this will be the fight he loses. I think next arc will be the one. Though I hope Kajima does not die. Maybe though his other master is Saiga.

 Good chapter as usual. This manga has been going on quite awhile and I have noticed that they deliver at the very least decent chapters...I do not recall one terrible chapter of this manga...definitely my favorite manga.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 31, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm wondering when Renka is going to be showing up. If I recall she did mention her family's organization The Phoenix Alliance would get involved should something like this happen.
> 
> Also Kajima is a lucky bastard to have these two follow him.
> 
> They'll probably be unnamed for a while but there are nice looking unnames.


Now that you mention it, I'm surprised Kensei's uncle Hakubi didn't come along. Dude is confirmed master class and katsujinken; he would be useful firepower in this war.

Maybe he's gone back to China with Renka to convince Ma's wife to join in. I think Renka said she's pissed off with Ma for running away and dumping the entire Alliance leadership on her.

Also, I've been wondering: is it just me, or do the weapons division members all seem...weak...compared to the unarmed division masters/disciples? I mean, they all seem to constantly trash talk and try and pick fights - shounen indicators for weaker fighters.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 31, 2014)

Kenichi grabbed dem Kisara breasts Shigure....why aren't you getting shagged daily?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Yeah surprised Kozo didn't get butthurt.
> 
> Common rule of manga and anime, as long as the nipples are covered all dignity is saved. Don't matter if the cooter is showing.



Yeah, it's still funny though, especially after looking away at the beginning and then looking directly at her honey pot.



Kevintju said:


> Ehh? How did you miss that? The vest that was given to Shigure contained something (probably a weapon) that would allow her to escape. Their dialogue would otherwise not make sense.



Guess I was a bit...distracted? 
Will take a look at that panel more carefully next time. A pity the MS version isn't out yet :/



McSlobs said:


> Kenichi grabbed dem Kisara breasts Shigure....why aren't you getting shagged daily?



Hold your horses there, those guys are killers, not rapists xD


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 31, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Kenichi grabbed dem Kisara breasts Shigure....why aren't you getting shagged daily?



Shigure is waiting for Kenichi to become a man and dump Miu.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Shigure is waiting for Kenichi to become a man and dump Miu.



Nah, I think she'd rather want him to be in a relationship so she can train him in some other arts


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, I think she'd rather want him to be in a relationship so she can train him in some other arts



Idk, I always got the feeling that Shigure was still a pure maiden.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Hold your horses there, those guys are killers, not rapists xD



I didn't mean shagged by her captors. Was talking bout Kenihi


----------



## Typhon (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone think Mr. Okamoto threw her on purpose? He even made a groping gesture while complimenting Kenichi.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> I didn't mean shagged by her captors. Was talking bout Kenihi



Wouldn't mind seeing her get slammed by her captors myself although I doubt Shigure would let it go down. Probably got weapons down there too.



WraithX959 said:


> Shigure is waiting for Kenichi to become a man and dump Miu.



Why not have both? Shigure seems like the type who's down with sharing, Miu will be the hard one to convince.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 31, 2014)

About time Kenichi was referred to as an Expert, hopefully the translation is accurate.  I've been expecting him to be labeled an Expert for a while now.  He's definitely well above the other disciples that aren't named Miu after all.  Definitely makes sense that he's in a different class from them by now.

Also, look at how Kenichi is sparring with Miu.  I'm not so sure she's holding back anymore, could they be equals finally?


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Jan 31, 2014)

Hermit is suppose to aid the SA in secret. Just waiting to see how. Siegfried seems like he has some sort of crazy ass move in stock. With him receiving guidance from a master, he steps closer and closer to immortality, since in the DofD Tournament he was already considered to be "near master-level" by the masters...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2014)

This upcoming battles should make for some interesting match ups.  I have a feeling that the arms disciples will have a first go at Kenichi and co, so I'm guessing Kenichi/Miu take the kodachi duo and Freya takes on the spear disciple.  I'm wondering who on the others will battle who.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2014)

Delirium Trigger said:


> Hermit is suppose to aid the SA in secret. Just waiting to see how. Siegfried seems like he has some sort of crazy ass move in stock. With him receiving guidance from a master, he steps closer and closer to immortality, since in the DofD Tournament he was already considered to be "near master-level" by the masters...



Siegfried was said to be near master class in his specific ability to dodge/reduce impact of incoming attacks.  He wasn't said to be near master class as a fighter.  For instance, even though Siegfried was near master class in that 1 area?  Kenichi was still the stronger fighter and at the time he was still disciple class.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> I didn't mean shagged by her captors. Was talking bout Kenihi







Safellizer said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing her get slammed by her captors myself although I doubt Shigure would let it go down. Probably got *weapons down there too*



Haha, literally a  (but with kunai instead of teeth )


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah, and when she cumms she squirts shurikens  ... srsly people, there wasnt even that much nudity this week, get a hold of yourself


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think the weapons team come off weaker just because they're more hostile, I mean they did keep Shigure at bay twice now. I think the non weapon martial artist were the ones that started talking shit anyway.



BlueDemon said:


> Haha, literally a  (but with kunai instead of teeth )



Ooh nooo  Its a good thing they were extra cautious with her or one of them would have holes in his junk.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2014)

Can someone explain what's happening in kenichi

I haven't been following since he beat that black eyed muay Thai guy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> I don't think the weapons team come off weaker just because they're more hostile, I mean they did keep Shigure at bay twice now. I think the non weapon martial artist were the ones that started talking shit anyway.



 One of the weapons team disciples almost skewered the blind guy!


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Can someone explain what's happening in kenichi
> 
> I haven't been following since he beat that black eyed muay Thai guy



Lots of shit went down, and now World War 3 just started.


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2014)

pretty much


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you know, it just occured to me that of the three multi-arc antagonists Kenichi has faced, Ryuuto was the childhood friend gone to the dark side, Hermit is some sort of weird Vegeta clone (even has the same VA), Kano Sho was a gender-flipped Dark Miu (with all that that entails). But Kajima Satomi is basically Kenichi on the Dark Side, and that means no willpower win, no out-tanking, no talk no jutsu. 


Holy fuck.


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

well, if he really is 100% darkside, we shall see


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Lots of shit went down, and now World War 3 just started.



Ah I see

*continues to not read kenichi*


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ah I see
> 
> *continues to not read kenichi*



Missing out on them high level fights. The fuck? Dudes in suit of armor running on water tanking battleship attacks. Elder fighting, not to mention multiple chapters of Shigure's titties and pie.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 2, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Do you know, it just occured to me that of the three multi-arc antagonists Kenichi has faced, Ryuuto was the childhood friend gone to the dark side, Hermit is some sort of weird Vegeta clone (even has the same VA), Kano Sho was a gender-flipped Dark Miu (with all that that entails). But Kajima Satomi is basically Kenichi on the Dark Side, and that means no willpower win, no out-tanking, no talk no jutsu.
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.



Kenichi X Kajima means the author won't be able to play the "My effort will conquer your talent" card. It doesn't matter if Kenichi has the ability to pull off some amazing moves from some training from hell, _so does Kajima_.

And the special Furinji style moves he learns from the elder? Well, guess what, _Kajima's master is a Furinji too_, he probably has those.


----------



## Algol (Feb 3, 2014)

Been loving the stuff as of late, really pumped. I predict Ken Chan is going to fight Berserker, then the kodachi-wielding disciples with Miu for the girl before or after then, and then lastly Kajima.

And I like how both the good guy masters and good guy disciples are out numbered here. Really adds to the intensity. Old man stick and super steel garden hoe guy going to f' shit up.

But this makes me wonder; based on what we learned about Kajima (I of course wonder who his other master is), but I wonder if him, Hermit, maybe Rachel and her bro, Sougetsu (maybe Kajima's other master). maybe Agaard, etc. and other people will turn on Yami/Yomi during this arc. It would make sense, and even the odds of course. 

Always wondered if Saiga will do some good guy twist too, but the dude just started WW3, so maybe not lol.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2014)

Algol said:


> Been loving the stuff as of late, really pumped. I predict Ken Chan is going to fight Berserker, then the kodachi-wielding disciples with Miu for the girl before or after then, and then lastly Kajima.
> 
> And I like how both the good guy masters and good guy disciples are out numbered here. Really adds to the intensity. Old man stick and super steel garden hoe guy going to f' shit up.
> 
> ...



Well, maybe he's doing all this for the "greater good" (whatever that may be) after all. Hope not, though.

And don't forget the people from China, they may show up as well. But yeah, I think it'll be a fight involving much synergy and cooperation/mutual trust.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2014)

The OVAs previews for  volume 55 have been posted up in the series WebSunday page.


Here's the Youtube for it.  If it's taken down then use the site link I posted above to see it.
[YOUTUBE]8cc_QrO8x0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2014)

Well they sure didn't skimp on the bounce animation for Rachel's debut that's for sure  and I'm looking forward to that next special too.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Shouldn't that sort of talk be saved for the finale?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Shouldn't that sort of talk be saved for the finale?



There's a World War III, the Eternal Sunset which was first mentioned waaaay back, almost every single master we knew plus new ones are gathered, if that's not a sign of it being a final arc of the manga I don't know what is 

We might get some aftermath arcs also, but still, I don't think we'll see Kenichi fully reaching master level in the course of the story. Maybe he'll be aknowlegded as such after winning against Kajima.

Or we will get some kind of epilogue with a time skip where Kenichi and friends are master level. Possibly taking over Ryouzanpaku along with the Shinpaku Alliance. Would love it to end on the same note the series started, with another wimp stepping into as their disciple  That would be grand.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah this chapter was just only decent at best. Hopefully picks back up next week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 7, 2014)

get bent takeda  that dude just annoys me

And yeah, why even act like he even matters, its not a damn triangle. After everything that's happened its hardly logical to think of the guy like a rival


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2014)

Redundant filler chapter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 7, 2014)

You know, the friendship speech Kenichi gave reminded me of the ending of Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Except that Reborn ended without making any progress past that point, while Kenichi keeps moving with the main character becoming more and more badass.

So in a way, Kenichi is what Reborn should have been...


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay, now comes the action.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2014)

Heh, this was a calm before the storm chapter.    So we get some Shinpaku panel time and Takada spills the beans on Miu's father, though it technically didn't surprise me that she had known before hand.  Lol at people revealing their feeling and Ukita still needs protection, though he has two fine women to do it.  

If this is that start of the final arc then that's fine.  It's been literally a fun ride to read and I'm still a bit disappointed that this series hasn't been localized here in the states.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 9, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, this was a calm before the storm chapter.    So we get some Shinpaku panel time and Takada spills the beans on Miu's father, though it technically didn't surprise me that she had known before hand.  Lol at people revealing their feeling and Ukita still needs *protection*, though he has *two fine women to do it*.
> 
> If this is that start of the final arc then that's fine.  It's been literally a *fun ride* to read and I'm still a bit disappointed that this series hasn't been localized here in the states.



What are you trying to tell us here? 

On a serious note, Viz hasn't picked this up yet? Whut?!!?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 9, 2014)

Aren't there way to many bad guys to take on?

Even if we assume each of the masters can take out Two of the other masters back to back they are still outnumbered.

Also who is going to take on the One Shadow fist? The superman will be in no condition to take on his son after fighting the king of weapons for like three weeks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Aren't there way to many bad guys to take on?
> 
> Even if we assume each of the masters can take out Two of the other masters back to back they are still outnumbered.
> 
> Also who is going to take on the One Shadow fist? The superman will be in no condition to take on his son after fighting the king of weapons for like three weeks.



I guess some allies will be showing up at the right moment. Dunno about the Elder though. Also, I somehow doubt this is the final showdown. Although it looks like it...I never thought about this manga's ending since there never really was a clear goal (well, except for Kenichi to become strong enough so he can protect Miu and get together with her ).


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Feb 12, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Siegfried was said to be near master class in his specific ability to dodge/reduce impact of incoming attacks.  He wasn't said to be near master class as a fighter.  For instance, even though Siegfried was near master class in that 1 area?  Kenichi was still the stronger fighter and at the time he was still disciple class.


That makes more sense. Though I would like to see a sparring session between Siegfried and Kenichi.


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Feb 12, 2014)

There should be a profile for Kajima by now on the OBD. Or is it too soon to find anything?


----------



## Cromer (Feb 13, 2014)

There will only be an OBD profile for a character with on-page feats (and someone who cares enough to document them)


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2014)

Chapter is out. I didn't even notice that the old staff gramps was there too until this chapter


----------



## Kyu (Feb 14, 2014)

Man, this chapter just made me realize how outnumbered Ryozanpaku is.


----------



## haegar (Feb 14, 2014)

looks like it'll get interesting. that old dude helicoptering through the air like a boss on his walking stick 

bit of lack of boobs though. evil dark female masters must be undressed soon 

anyways, gotta repost dat set


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2014)

Epic

Though Raigou isn't there for some reason.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2014)

Since there's at least one enemy for everyone on the good guys' team that could give them a fight for their life or already did, they're quite outnumbered here to the point where I wonder what kind of plot twist will make this possible.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 14, 2014)

Grandpa having fun, badass little man


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2014)

Still greatly outnumbered.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2014)

Shit is gonna get fun right about now!

And yeah, get lower


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2014)

That old man is pretty damn awesome, taking down a chopper with a walking stick


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2014)

Takeda has the best seat on that boat. And I did not realise there were 2 armored guys in bad guys team. Shigure's "bro and Knight guy. Good set up chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2014)

Heh, enjoyed the chapter.  So the masters warm up on the grunts and it looks like the main event starts next chapter. 

Also, the mangaka create this Shigure art to celebrate Valentine's Day and Fundoshi Day that occurred yesterday in Japan. Enjoy.


----------



## hell no (Feb 14, 2014)

The good guys are gonna be outnumbered 2 to 1. Even if the weapon masters are slightly weaker than the barehanded ones, unless the good guys have prepared some kind of battling formation that can augment their collective power, I don't see how they can manage to beat the baddies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2014)

hell no said:


> The good guys are gonna be outnumbered 2 to 1. Even if the weapon masters are slightly weaker than the barehanded ones, unless the good guys have prepared some kind of battling formation that can augment their collective power, I don't see how they can manage to beat the baddies.



I do recall that a few chapters before Shigure's capture that the other masters went to apprehend the YAMI masters and were about to fight.  During that confrontation, the masters from YAMI stated that the Ryozanpaku had a better formation to handle them while they themselves admitted that teamwork was not their forte.  It might be the same for this upcoming battle but then again they may go the one on one route and it'll turn into an endurance match to see if the numbers are really against the Ryozanpaku masters.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Feb 14, 2014)

What does this matter anyway, Saiga will come in and one shot all of them 

Especially James, the fool needs to learn his place.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 14, 2014)

That panel of the Ryozanpaku masters was so badass looking

Saiga will end confronted by Miu before the fights here are over


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe they have reinforcements that are on the way.

Also even Shinpaku is outnumbered there are only 8 of them vs 17.
Even if you assume that Hermit switches sides (obviously), and that the leader decides to hang back because by rules of plot he's gotta fight Kenichi 1v1 with no one nearby that's still 9 vs 15.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> Maybe they have reinforcements that are on the way.
> 
> Also even Shinpaku is outnumbered there are only 8 of them vs 17.
> Even if you assume that Hermit switches sides (obviously), and that the leader decides to hang back because by rules of plot he's gotta fight Kenichi 1v1 with no one nearby that's still 9 vs 15.



If I were to guess that any reinforcements were to come to Ryozanpaku's aid it would be The Phoenix Alliance which is run the the Kensei clan. This would also be a good opportunity to see the wife that Ma left in charge.  

As for the disciples, chances are should the The Phoenix Alliance appear, it would probably bring Renka into the action along with those two guys that follow her along with those three ex-Black Tiger White Dragon Alliance as well.  Also, Jihan of the Tidat Kingdom owes Kenichi a favor for his help in keeping downing Silcardo so chances are he'll probably be coming in soon.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 15, 2014)

Ways off here but wondering when a Hayato/Saiga confrontation will go down. 

Two Legendary Masters(father & son) duking it out, a collision I'm eager to see.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2014)

That implies the elder is still alive


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2014)

Vault said:


> That implies the elder is still alive


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll try to ferret the feats out later. In the mean time, Apochai is the resident old man slinger?


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2014)

fastball special


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2014)

Lol, that reminds me if she does escape what will she be wearing on the battlefield since all her cloths have been sliced and diced.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2014)

How long have they been fighting for? Weeks now? Could be a month.  worst scenario he dead


----------



## haegar (Feb 16, 2014)

you rly think he gets off paneled? besides, they still warming up, they havent even started yet


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2014)

Elder is gonna get off panelled. Don't be surprised if that weapons master is holding a bloodied bag


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2014)

haegar said:


> you rly think he gets off paneled? besides, they still warming up, they havent even started yet



He's obviously fooling around, or at least I hope so. Don't take the bait


----------



## hell no (Feb 17, 2014)

The elder won't die but I hope he will so that the younger masters are given more prominent roles. I'm kinda sick of him being the be all and end all and saving the day all the time, i.e. when Kenichi had difficulty fighting that wheelchair guy, he taught him that spherical aura thing; when Kenichi had to fight that American Yoga disciple, he taught him that special kick; etc.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2014)

He's probably the strongest man in the world so it's obvious that he would be the one to teach Kenichi when the time really comes to be serious.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 17, 2014)

He's called "The immortal superman" so what else would you expect?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2014)

hell no said:


> The elder won't die but I hope he will so that the younger masters are given more prominent roles. I'm kinda sick of him being the be all and end all and saving the day all the time, i.e. when Kenichi had difficulty fighting that wheelchair guy, he taught him that spherical aura thing; when Kenichi had to fight that American Yoga disciple, he taught him that special kick; etc.





noobthemusical said:


> He's probably the strongest man in the world so it's obvious that he would be the one to teach Kenichi when the time really comes to be serious.



It's like noob said, that's his "job". Even if he died, other masters would simple take his role (well, they're training Kenichi daily anyway, but I guess they'd teach him some elite moves if needed, too).
And he won't die just yet. When (if?) it'll happen, it'll probably be by his son's hand or by sacrificing himself for Kenichi/Miu/Ryozanpaku.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 18, 2014)

The Elder did not eat that baby fox, that mistake shall cost him his arm but he will survive the fight.

But A one armed Elder is not defeating the One Shadow Fist.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2014)

All people have things that make them feel safe and things that they fear.

Chapter 558 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fight is on. Ma scores first.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 21, 2014)

As expected of Kensei.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2014)

Just one question, where is the Kodaichi guy?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 21, 2014)

He was with Saiga a few chapters ago.


----------



## Rax (Feb 21, 2014)

Mildred


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 21, 2014)

Not gonna lie i did not enjoy this chapter.

Bunch of bull shit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 21, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not gonna lie i did not enjoy this chapter.
> 
> Bunch of bull shit.



On the contrary,I had to laugh at the scene where everybody was amazed that he just got Mildred's panties 
And hell yeah, Ryozanpaku going at it together is just crazy. The other three should just cover their backs and help them stay together, the rest will be handled by dem Masters!!


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## stream (Feb 21, 2014)

Considering how tight the costume was in the previous images, I think if she had been bushy, you would have been able to see it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing wrong with some bush  Kensei is fast as fuck as usual, even got blows in on the other members without them realizing it while also pantsing archer chick.  Damn she's got a fat ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Man, this chapter just made me realize how outnumbered Ryozanpaku is.



 Infinite Tactics.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm also not very sold on this whole power multiplication thing, but I'll just shut off my logic sensors and enjoy the ride.
Ironically, the best part about Bow-chan is her head.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 21, 2014)

If anything, logic dictates that people working together should be stronger than those who think only of themselves, but I think we've had this conversation already the first time Ryouzanpaku did their team combo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2014)

edit: also....Mildred...carries an extra pair of panties on her? She was that prepared!?



Safellizer said:


> Nothing wrong with some bush  Kensei is fast as fuck as usual, even got blows in on the other members without them realizing it while also pantsing archer chick.  Damn she's got a fat ass.



 You are just now noticing!? The fu SAF!?



Zaru said:


> I'm also not very sold on this whole power multiplication thing, but I'll just shut off my logic sensors and enjoy the ride.
> Ironically, the best part about Bow-chan is her head.



 The only thing it meant, to me at least, is that despite the numbers Ryozanpaku will not get in each other's way when fighting, unlike the other side. It is easier for them to cover one another then the side with numbers.

 And how do you not like dem abs and dat ass on Mildred.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 21, 2014)

Decent chapter. Kensei being the crafty ol perv as usual.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2014)

oh nevermind...she just turned her belt enough to cover her front.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2014)

Superman said:


> You are just now noticing!? The fu SAF!?


Well it was hard to notice with Shigure's cakes around before but with archer chick providing all the ass in a chapter I was able to really notice her assets.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol, well hopefully the disciples fights should be toned down a bit when their panel time comes up.  So is Mildred out of the fight or does she carry a spare bow for these occasions.    And it should be interesting to see how YAMI can separate the masters to take advantage of the numbers instead of their own teamwork.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

I doubt the weapons team is completely useless without their main weapons. Shigure may be exceptional, but they should be able to do similar things with makeshift weapons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2014)

True, didn't wee see a glimpse of that when Freya attacked Ryuto without her staff and he made mention of how her attacks mimic if she did have one.  With these guys being super masters, I shouldn't find it surprising if they did something similar. 

Now what I'm looking forward to are the start of the disciple fights.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Feb 21, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, and what are the chances we get an even better quality of this panel when the volume comes out for it.



High chances indeed


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm also not very sold on this whole power multiplication thing, but I'll just shut off my logic sensors and enjoy the ride.
> Ironically, the best part about Bow-chan is her head.


It makes sense to be honest. Working as individuals, they have to cover for their own weaknesses; however, assuming they have styles that complement one another, in a group they can focus solely on their strengths whilst the others cover their bases. 

With regards to the elder I don't know what will happen with him. One thing that I don't like about this series is that it constantly kills momentum by randomly changing the mood. If the mood was as serious when that guy got merked by Kensei I'd assume that he is in deep shit, but as the mood has diminished I'd expect something like the Fox's rewarding him with regular meals so that his mercy pays off.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah hopefully the announcement is the return of a TV series.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 21, 2014)

Kensei was both hilarious and badass this chapter. Never underestimate the power of pervs


----------



## Blαck (Feb 21, 2014)

Fucking Kensei


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 21, 2014)

Had to refind this thread just to say Dat Kensei


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It makes sense to be honest. Working as individuals, they have to cover for their own weaknesses; however, assuming they have styles that complement one another, in a group they can focus solely on their strengths whilst the others cover their bases.
> 
> With regards to the elder I don't know what will happen with him. One thing that I don't like about this series is that it constantly kills momentum by randomly changing the mood. If the mood was as serious when that guy got merked by Kensei I'd assume that he is in deep shit, but as the mood has diminished I'd expect something like the *Fox's rewarding him with regular meals so that his mercy pays off.*



I think that'd be a bit too much even for HSDK xD
I mean, it'd be more likely if those would have been monkeys, or...elephants or something, but foxes?


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2014)

Being too much? Really? Guess you forgot the mouse chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2014)

Vault said:


> Being too much? Really? Guess you forgot the mouse chapter



But that's a Martial Arts Mouse(TM) 

And , I'm just now understanding the whole extent of this page xD

That guy is really too much


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2014)

Cool, that coloring looks very nice.   Glad to have been a help in providing those bonus pages from vol. 55.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2014)

If Miu ever fought in that I don't think any of her male opponents could win.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 22, 2014)

Vault said:


> Elder is gonna get off panelled. Don't be surprised if that weapons master is holding a bloodied bag



Ganosuke Yokio is not trying to kill Hayato, which was the whole point of the Katsujinken "prison".  Because Hayato fights to not kill and Ganosuke has no killing intent in his blades, their fight is going to continue indefinitely -- which was the point.  They didn't want Hayato to get involved and damn near Deus Ex the ending of the Eternal Dusk.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chikage.  Requested the pantyhose removed since I prefer bare skin more._


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2014)

Chikage is underage ffs you creepy fucks  smh

What's next? Kenichi's sister?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2014)

Vault said:


> Chikage is underage ffs you creepy fucks  smh
> 
> What's next? Kenichi's sister?



Don't give him any more ideas, man


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## haegar (Feb 27, 2014)

those annoying white squares. must find my lost DA pw asap


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 27, 2014)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chikage.  Requested the pantyhose removed since I prefer bare skin more._


> Chikage


> *Unfortunately* is massively cenXored


Holy shit.
There's something wrong with you.
_Very wrong._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2014)

A very nice job done. 


So I recall that there is suppose to be an  announcement in this week's chapter, so any guesses on what the announcement may be.  I'm probably going to guess that the TV series gets a HD remaster and rerelease on Blu Ray.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd prefer if the announcement is a new TV series since I probably won't be able to get them HD remasters for years.

Dat collection of bunny girls tho! What is this Ryozanpaku's own personal playboy mansion?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2014)

Chapter 559 released.
Ichigo


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Shinpaku make landfall and it looks like the masters are in a pinch situation.


----------



## Rax (Feb 28, 2014)

Someone strikes fear into the hearts of women


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor poor Kensei....it literally got blocked...by a shield.

 Numbers game did not take long to manifest. I now see no way of Ryouzanpaku turning this around.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Hongo and Agaard are gonna either sit out or switch sides?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Hongo and Agaard are gonna either sit out or switch sides?



I hope so, because the good guys are kinda screwed here. I definitely see the samurai dude switching also.

And lol Marmaduke you damn cock blocker


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2014)

somehow I knew SAF was gonna repost that particular panel 

btw nice set ya got going there where is it from please?

that being, said, nice chapter. tension rising. the gov dude sure remains increasingly fishily skilled. bet its saiga after all. Kensei getting trolled in his undi-theft was a nice change . I want sakaki to rip that old farts beard out for good. I want more bewitching fist boosb next chapter :/

but im happy it was fun read.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 28, 2014)

So much cockblock. Wow. 

Damn, they're fucked if they're not backed up soon! 
Was a nice chapter!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2014)

haegar said:


> somehow I knew SAF was gonna repost that particular panel
> 
> btw nice set ya got going there where is it from please?
> 
> ...



My set is from Neon Genesis Evangelion, the girl in it is Misato Katsuragi. 
and yeah those girls sure have been getting a lot of fiber in their diets, all they need is for the guys in shinpaku alliance to give them a little protein. 

Kensei gettin cockblocked was bullshit! You know you wanted to see kimono girl get stripped and humiliated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2014)

What I found interesting in this chapter was on how the Ryouzanpaku masters are going to attempt to get back into formation after being split up like that.  And there has to be reinforcements coming in or they are in trouble.  As for Kenichi and co., his side is about to meet up with YOMI and the Arms division disciples and they'll be in some troubles of their own.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 28, 2014)

The story lately is like a roller coaster ride, not much happening in one chapter, but a blast of awesome in another. I greatly enjoyed this chapter.

Kagero is just too awesome, although the weapon division guy ties with him for the most creepy psychopath in the series


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> My set is from Neon Genesis Evangelion, the girl in it is Misato Katsuragi.


 been too long since I watched the TV series lol...how could I forget miiiiiisaaaaakiiiiii-saaan 0.o
must be getting old or fapping too much to new age boobs smh.




> and yeah those girls sure have been getting a lot of fiber in their diets, all they need is for the guys in shinpaku alliance to give them a little protein.
> 
> Kensei gettin cockblocked was bullshit! You know you wanted to see kimono girl get stripped and humiliated.



well, kensei, he gonna undress that knight now and there's gonna be an even hotter girl under the armor ... maybe


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 28, 2014)

I think Miu realized that they're heading to a trap......

but damn, Kisara & Freya have dat ass


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2014)

I think what Miu was thinking there is that that gov dude was fighting like a true katsujinken from ryonzanpaku with not killing a single person despite totally owning them. I'm leaning more and more towards him indeed being Saiga. I wonder what his play is gonna be 0.o


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 28, 2014)

So, can we know what the three groups are?

1- Sakaki + Apachai x Hongou + Rahman + Agaard
2- Kugatachi + Kagero x Mikumo + Rin + Raki
3- Akisame + Shiba + Kensei x Marmaduke + Sougetsu

There are more people missing, who?


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 28, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> So much ass. Goddamn cornfed girls!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2014)

Heh, didn't expect a coloring so soon. 

So it would seem that the OVAs are going to be shown on TV in Japan at the 1 A.M. time slot soon.  Hopefully they garner enough ratings to justify at least animating the D of D arc.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 1, 2014)

The dude can't be Saiga we see him giving orders in the control room while the gov dude trained Shinpaku.


----------



## haegar (Mar 1, 2014)

maybe there is two saigas?  kagebunhsin no jutsu


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

My god, this is going to drag on forever. Too many characters fighting at 17 pages a chapter, ugh!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty much none of the fights will be fleshed out properly at this rate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2014)

Heh, well it was a build up chapter that's going to lead to the disciples fights.  Now comes the part to guess on who is going to take on who and who the names of the arms disciples are going to be.


----------



## haegar (Mar 7, 2014)

command room or not I still think that dude is saiga 0.o why the hell would the gov dude tell kenichi not to let miu out of his sights?!??

I liked the angle on the cover 

anyways, opening bets: who other than rachel and her brother and hermit will switch sides?!


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> command room or not I still think that dude is saiga 0.o why the hell would the gov dude tell kenichi not to let miu out of his sights?!??
> 
> I liked the angle on the cover
> 
> anyways, opening bets: who other than rachel and her brother and hermit will switch sides?!



Chikage? (that's the runt, right?)
And maybe the they'll just pummel the armed division disciples first in order to fight properly against each other afterwards


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2014)

Chikage is probably fighting Kisara. It seemed like she became her final opponent after the Ogata arc.

Also lol at how outnumbered the good disciples arc. It looks like both the disciples and the masters if katsujiken are screwed.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2014)

"I'll show you what I can do"


What, finally use those gravity control powers in combat rather than keeping those humongous melons perky?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2014)

Planeptune said:


>



Freya booty in the jungle again, it seems to be a theme.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 7, 2014)

Hermit wont switch sides. He always wants to fight Kenichi, since he sees him as a rival whether he admits or not. Rachel and her brother might switch, depending on what the weapon users do during the fights.


----------



## haegar (Mar 7, 2014)

hermit could switch sides and still beat the shit outa kenichi in a rivalish manner, or try to


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2014)

Damn, I'd love to see a battle royale between everybody. EVERYBODY


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2014)

- Tsubanari has impeccable aim 

-Holy shit, evil Kenichi

-Of course its a trap, a completely fair and sporting trap with Shigure's life on the line, as befits evil Kenichi

-Dat Hongou perception 

-DFC Kisara


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 14, 2014)

Chapter out
Damn that Kajima, so little presence in the manga, and yet I like his character so much. We should soon get some answers about him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, just finished reading the chapter.  Does the Shinpaku Alliance have some sort of death wish.    I know they have a mission objective to do but what they are doing is a huge gamble.  Heh, Kajima's two babes cornered the alien.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

On top of everything, Apachai is still held back by the injury? As if the situation wasn't one-sided enough already.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2014)

That well-endowed Kunoichi 



Zaru said:


> On top of everything, Apachai is still held back by the injury? As if the situation wasn't one-sided enough already.



Is that what you got of what that guy said? I understood it that Aard (or whatever) told him he couldn't get any hits in, but didn't link it to that injury.



PPsycho said:


> Chapter out
> Damn that Kajima, so little presence in the manga, and yet I like his character so much. We should soon get some answers about him.



Yeah, that guy's really cool. Can't wait for him to show his true colors.


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2014)

Dat Kajima

I wanna see him and Kenichi fight soooo badly


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2014)

Kenichi and Miu done goofed but what other option did they have? I'm sure they're compotent enough to purposely fall in a enemies trap at this point and blow it back up in their face. I'm interested in Shigure's state, I'm sure Kajima has her in some sort of trap that will challenge Miu and Kenichi's resolve. 

Shinpaku alliance running head on to all those powerful enemies made for an awesome double spread, the jungle backgrounds in this arc are really good. The ryozanpaku and yomi fight is also pretty intense, even Kushinada is losing her top.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 15, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Kenichi and Miu done goofed but what other option did they have? I'm sure they're compotent enough to purposely fall in a enemies trap at this point and blow it back up in their face. I'm interested in Shigure's state, I'm sure Kajima has her in some sort of trap that will challenge Miu and Kenichi's resolve.
> 
> Shinpaku alliance running head on to all those powerful enemies made for an awesome double spread, the jungle backgrounds in this arc are really good. The ryozanpaku and yomi fight is also pretty intense, *even Kushinada is losing her top*.



If those things fall out, it's the end of the world (as we know it)


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 20, 2014)

New chapter out!
Hell yes, I was looking forward to this fight more than any of the master class. Too bad there's so many stuff happening at the same time, we will probably only get a few pages per chapter of their fight.

And the mystery continues, who is this second master? What's his goal and relation to Yami?


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 20, 2014)

^Yes, finally he's in a fight. I have to agree with you,  with all the battles going on, I hope the author focus's one the main draw instead of bouncing around and not getting any continuity.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2014)

So the masters are screwed.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2014)

IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT SINCE KAJIMA WAS INTRODUCED


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 20, 2014)

Was Kajimas other master revealed yet?

Cause for the life of me i can not recall who it is.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

Edeltraft pushing Akisame's limits 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Was Kajimas other master revealed yet?
> 
> Cause for the life of me i can not recall who it is.



Nope, that's something that just got revealed now.

Well maybe he/she is a char we already know about though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Edeltraft pushing Akisame's limits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No im pretty sure it was stated earlier this arc that he had two masters.

Either way I wonder who it is.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 20, 2014)

Niijima Eye!!! I'm betting on some betrayal. Miu has already noticed something suspicous


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 20, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Niijima Eye!!! I'm betting on some betrayal. Miu has already noticed something suspicous



What do you mean? 

And hell yeah, this chapter was goood. Shigure is on her way too, that's great!
And the allies should be arriving too, or else the Masters are kinda fucked!


----------



## Space (Mar 20, 2014)

Could Kajima's other Master be Shigure's brother? It would make sense to me if Rin Tachibana is the one who told Kajima to let Shigure go, while Saiga told him to kill the intruders. Also, it would be a nice twist if Kajima had masters from both the armed and unarmed factions (similar to Kenichi who has both armed and unarmed masters).


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Could Kajima's other Master be Shigure's brother? It would make sense to me if Rin Tachibana is the one who told Kajima to let Shigure go, while Saiga told him to kill the intruders. Also, it would be a nice twist if Kajima had masters from both the armed and unarmed factions (similar to Kenichi who has both armed and unarmed masters).



What if his master...is the super master of the weapons team who has instructed him after beating the Elder.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Could Kajima's other Master be Shigure's brother? It would make sense to me if Rin Tachibana is the one who told Kajima to let Shigure go, while Saiga told him to kill the intruders. Also, it would be a nice twist if Kajima had masters from both the armed and unarmed factions (similar to Kenichi who has both armed and unarmed masters).


Yeah, I though about that too. If it's someone we know, he is the strongest candidate since he's the only one from Yami who wouldn't want Shigure to die.


----------



## Space (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, the more I compare Okamoto with Rin, the more they look alike, especially their hairstyle. And it would also fit the fact that Kiyoi Kidou is Rin's half sister, since that's where they found out about Shigure's whereabouts.

tl;dr, I think Okamoto = Rin Tachibana


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2014)

This may be the only long runner I'm currently reading where I always anticipate the main character's fights over any and all side characters, no matter how cool.



ensoriki said:


> What if his master...is the super master of the weapons team who has instructed him after beating the Elder.



Great minds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol, was expecting a chapter tomorrow but who's complaining.    Wow, so the mangaka went strait into the main event of the disciples fight by chapter's end.  These fights are going to provide some great entertainment on all fronts.  It looks like Kenichi's masters are having some problems on their side, the Shinpaku alliance are definitely going to be having problems with the numbers they are up against, and it looks like Kenichi and Miu are going to have their hands full with the opponents they are facing.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2014)

Man so much hype going on in this chapter, this is how you set up fights.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 21, 2014)

Wasn't anticipating Kajima & Kenichi to fight prior to them meeting up last chapter. One of the disciple fights I'm actually looking forward to.

Can see Kajima's second master revealed to be Shigure's brother or that monster on par with Hayato.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 21, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> And hell yeah, this chapter was goood. Shigure is on her way too, that's great!
> And the allies should be arriving too, or else the Masters are kinda fucked!



When team Keniichi arrived, Miu noticed something about the guy(can't think of his name) after he knocked the guards out.


----------



## Space (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's a little prediction, let's how much of this will turn out to be true or utter bs:

- *Okamoto = Rin Tachibana*
  * because they look quite alike
  * Okamoto sent the Kenichi and co to Rin's half sister, and only Okamoto knew about her for some reason
  * when Okamoto told Kenichi and Miu to go ahead, he told Kenichi to "not take your eyes off of her" The "her" could mean Miu, but also Shigure

- *Rin Tachibana = Kajima's second master*, multiple hints:
  * Okamoto clearly knows how to handle weapons when training the disciples, but also said he needed to work on his body movement when he did that flying spinning charge (non-weapon attack)
  * Okamoto is evidently a seasoned teacher, giving off the same vibe as Miu's and Kenichi's masters

- *Shigure has already escaped and is currently posing as her brother in that armor*
  * Kagero Sai said the armored fighter reminded him think of someone, "micchan". Somehow the armored fighter knew he meant Shigure.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 22, 2014)

To be fair, Kagero seems to be calling every woman Micchan  When they met during Kenichi's training he thought he saw her somewhere before, thus mistaking her for Mikumo Kushinada(forgetting about their meeting in the past), who apparently was the only woman master he knew. In the past few chapters he refers to both Shigure and Kushinada as "Micchan".
While it would be an awesome turn of events, we already saw Shigure's brother manly face during this fight, not to mention he also spoke. So that excludes the possibility of him being Shigure in disguise, and by extention him being Okamoto.

I still very much like the idea of her fighting in disguise, so there's this guy Marmaduke left. He is fully covered in armor, and I don't think he had any lines of dialogue during this battle. He also attacked Kensei(Ma) when he was in pervert mode, so that might be a hint as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol, well next week should be interesting since the chaper will be getting a color page and a Shigure clear file.


----------



## TaskMaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Kajima is just awesome! Looking forward to them fighting

Also, why did I just go back and realize Saiga was Jon-San in the Jenazard Arc and he is just Bawse!


----------



## convict (Mar 25, 2014)

Kajima reminds me so vividly of Wu Geng from Feng Shen Ji.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 28, 2014)

So Kenichi is getting a proper beatdown.

I wonder how long until he figures out Kajima is also talentless.

Also, very hyped for the Kuremisago master.


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2014)

Holy shit  So this is the level Kenichi can also attain. I think that's what going to give him morale.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2014)

Heh, so we get a bit more on what  Kajima can do.  And we also find out on who gave the orders to kill all intruders.


----------



## Space (Mar 28, 2014)

Kajima's seals have an obvious weakness though, so if Kenichi can work with that, he can at least stop Kajima from using this move.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 28, 2014)

So this Senzui isn't part of One Shadow Nine Fists nor of the Hachiou Executioner Blade...
As if those guys weren't having the numerical advantage anyway...

And damn, Kenichi has doubts so early on o.O


----------



## Space (Mar 28, 2014)

That move that Kajima did at the end, it's the same one that Okamoto did. So pretty much confirmed he's Kajima's other teacher?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> That move that Kajima did at the end, it's the same one that Okamoto did. So pretty much confirmed he's Kajima's other teacher?



What? Really? Do you have a link?


----------



## Space (Mar 28, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> What? Really? Do you have a link?



Sure, it's in chapter 555, page 13:

Compared to...


Well, almost the same... Seems Okamoto's move is a powered up version looking at the names of the moves.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 28, 2014)

So it was Saiga who ordered Kajima to free Shigure  In that case I'm still holding to the theory that he's trying to destroy Yami from the inside from the very begining(the ruse dating back to the death of Miu's mother).
It's really unlikely, but I just want Saiga to be the last man standing, he's just that cool 

And I'm glad Kajima is recognizing Kenichi's strength, that way his character remains consistent. Great chapter, I want this fight to keep going at least for as long as vs Kano Sho.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2014)

If Kenichi breaks his fingers and toes Kajima cant do seals right?


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm kinda annoyed by this ninja crap, it seems like a throw in.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 28, 2014)

So Okamoto is the second master? I was imagining he could be evil, but that I did not see coming.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 29, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> So Okamoto is the second master? I was imagining he could be evil, but that I did not see coming.


I think Okamoto is Saiga in disguise. I mean, if the dude could disguise himself as an obese American, a regular Japanese man shouldn't be difficult in the least.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 29, 2014)

But we did see Saiga in some base with the Kodachi guy the moment both Ryouzanpaku and the Shinpaku Alliance were invading.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2014)

I think its obvious that Senzui is Okamoto.


----------



## haegar (Mar 29, 2014)

who was okamoto again 

edit: oh, him. ok kinda makes sense


----------



## TaskMaster (Mar 30, 2014)

It would be interesting if Okamoto was Kajima's other sensei....Have him being a double agent and Saiga is a double agent

As bad ass as Saiga is, I really wouldn't want him disguised up again considering he just did it

As for the fight Kajima is bad ass! I wonder if he's stronger than Sho Kano (That his name?)

It'll happen but I don't want him losing right now, has Kenichi ever gave up so quickly on a fight before?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Sure, it's in chapter 555, page 13:
> 
> Compared to...
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks!



Legend said:


> If Kenichi breaks his fingers and toes Kajima cant do seals right?







TaskMaster said:


> It'll happen but I don't want him losing right now, has Kenichi ever gave up so quickly on a fight before?



Yeah, I think so...


----------



## Algol (Mar 31, 2014)

First, I like seeing the despair in Kenichi. Yeah it's a bit out of character for him to be doubting himself/giving up so early in a fight, but I guess it's a testament to Kajima's power. And seeing despair in Kenichi is a bit refreshing.

Second, I like his other style is ninjutsu based, I thought that for a few weeks now given his outfit, two henchwomen outfits, and that he seemed to be making a tiger-like hand seal at the end of 562.

Last, and more importantly on the masters: I guess Saiga is good, but I don't really like that. I thought it would be cool if he was evil, but just cared for his daughter, but oh well. I don't get it though, because he is leading a huge world war and made a plan to kill all witnesses and things during the war and stuff (which the scythe guy was carrying out)... pretty cruel stuff for a good guy in disguise.

If Okamoto is Senzui, then wouldn't it make more sense that he is the good one and gave the order to let them in the base, and that Saiga said to kill all intruders?

Besides that, it still doesn't make sense that Okamoto is Senzui, because that technique was called a Furinji technique before Kajima did it. Meaning that it's Saiga's technique that Kajima did... or that Okamoto had training from a Furinji.... which still means he could be Senzui then... he threw a lot of ninja weapons at the kids too... but why would he be evil then yet helping the kids.... hmmm.... idk, im confused


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2014)

he must have some kind of extreme plan that he thinks will bring about true peace. Like Zechs throwing the colony onto earth


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> he must have some kind of extreme plan that he thinks will bring about true peace. Like Zechs throwing the colony onto earth



Like God Emperor Leto II, right?


----------



## D T (Apr 4, 2014)

Shigure coming to the rescue. There is no stopping Ryozanpaku now.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 4, 2014)

Things are looking grim. I was wondering why we didn't see Shiba fighting at all, what a guy


----------



## mmzrmx (Apr 4, 2014)

Shiba's going after Saiga to get his revenge


----------



## Cromer (Apr 4, 2014)

Is Chikage about to even the numbers a bit?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Alright, we're reaching despair levels of hopelessness now. When will people switch sides to fix this?


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2014)

It is grim and anyway you look at it the numbers don't add up.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 4, 2014)

I really like the fact that Kushinada is dominating the battlefield


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2014)

Was that the first time we got to see Kushinada in action? I don't remember seeing her get involved before.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

She fought two of them (Sakaki and Akisame?) before. Simultaneously. She's probably above any of them 1on1.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2014)

Man that was a grim but fun chapter to read.    Damn, I knew Mikumo was strong but she put on a clinic on what she could do in this chapter.  So Sai is out of action for the moment it would seem and Shiba has run off for revenge.  Heh, on the disciples fights I'm not surprised that Ukita was taken out first. 



Randomaxe said:


> Was that the first time we got to see Kushinada in action? I don't remember seeing her get involved before.



We saw glimpses of her abilities back when she went to see got involved in the weapons arc where she took on Shigure and Sakaki quite a few chapters back.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 4, 2014)

And the ass kicking increases. 

They should just be glad Silcardo is dead, and the other two of the shadow nine fists are not involved cause they were defeated before.(although they could still join in)


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2014)

Sakaki pretty much fighting with one arm now, Apachi is a hindrance since he isn't 100% and Kushinada is putting on a clinic :/ looks really bad 

And Shiba did a runner


----------



## Kyu (Apr 4, 2014)

Mikumo decimating the opposition. Expected as much since she took on Sakaki & Shigure at the same time using seeming little effort. 

And Kensei...

Shiba on his way to get his skull cracked by Saiga. 

Entertaining chapter this week.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> She fought two of them (Sakaki and Akisame?) before. Simultaneously. She's probably above any of them 1on1.





PlacidSanity said:


> Man that was a grim but fun chapter to read.    Damn, I knew Mikumo was strong but she put on a clinic on what she could do in this chapter.  So Sai is out of action for the moment it would seem and Shiba has run off for revenge.  Heh, on the disciples fights I'm not surprised that Ukita was taken out first.
> 
> 
> 
> We saw glimpses of her abilities back when she went to see got involved in the weapons arc where she took on Shigure and Sakaki quite a few chapters back.



Thanks, that would have taken me awhile to fine. Considering her having a  relationship with Hayato, I guess her owning shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2014)

Did Rachel save Ukita from getting cut down? 

Anyway the Ryo Masters are getting cut down. I didn't realise, until the previous chapter, that Appachi was still injured. However even if that is put to the side, they're still hopelessly outmatched and are starting to receive injuries that will hinder their performance. 

Should have went in with a better plan.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a feeling the Elder will show up to save the day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm thinking that if there are going to be reinforcements, it'll come from The Phoenix Alliance, Ma's order in which he was in charge of training for some time before leaving those duties to his wife and son.    If that happens, we might see the woman Kensei left behind.  Plus, it'll bring Renka and her company into the battlefield for the Shinpaku side.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 5, 2014)

If it is the final arc, and it sure looks like it, who will battle Saiga? Even if Elder miraculously arrives, he should be tired from fighting for weeks, and no match for him. Is it another hint that he's a double agent, and in the end will save the day? Because other than the Phoenix Alliance, which at this point seems to be just forgotten by the author(I hope not), I don't see how the Ryouzanpaku can turn this whole situation around. I was more positive about their chances at the begining, but now they're just being destroyed.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2014)

Definitely the best page of the chapter. 



Definitely the best chapter we've had in months. That cover page too...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

They are literally as big as Apachai's head. And probably older than the Shinpaku alliance combined.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2014)

Wasn't a better page (for you! ) Kensei grabbing and holding on for dear life?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> If it is the final arc, and it sure looks like it, who will battle Saiga? Even if Elder miraculously arrives, he should be tired from fighting for weeks, and no match for him. Is it another hint that he's a double agent, and in the end will save the day? Because other than the Phoenix Alliance, which at this point seems to be just forgotten by the author(I hope not), I don't see how the Ryouzanpaku can turn this whole situation around. I was more positive about their chances at the begining, but now they're just being destroyed.



How does this look like the final arc?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2014)

That nipple being shown is just hilarious. Those gravity and logic defying boobs too. I never know if I should feel horny or unbelieving


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> That nipple being shown is just hilarious. Those gravity and logic defying boobs too. I never know if I should feel horny or unbelieving



The power behind mastering chi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 5, 2014)

Look at the freaking amount of arrows stuck in the ground.It's like Mildred is trying to one up the Persian Barrage of Arrows from 300 by herself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Look at the freaking amount of arrows stuck in the ground.It's like Mildred is trying to one up the Persian Barrage of Arrows from 300 by herself.



Lol, it's over the top antics like these that are some of the many reasons I enjoy this series.    Now if VIZ could licence the manga and release the volumes here I would very much appreciate it more.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a point actually, where is she getting all of these arrows?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, wait a fucking second, she doesn't even have a Quiver or something right now


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd have said re-using the ones on the Ground, but that certainly doesn't explain the amount.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2014)

Victoria's Secret compartment


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

"She hides arrows in her WHAT?"


----------



## Sablés (Apr 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> "She hides arrows in her WHAT?"



Yoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Space (Apr 5, 2014)

I believe it was stated earlier that they were lured into this area (a trap) and all these arrows were already placed there. The arrows in the ground are her source and the way she fires them makes the arrows an unlimited source of arrows.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 5, 2014)

isnt the Ryu alliance outnumbered?    im not sold on Mikumo being much better than the Ryu Masters...Shigure hold her own against her last time they met.   

they are outnumbered and seperated..when Mikumo is attacking,   they were already on different battles and had to deal with her, their own fight, and Midred's arrows.    


they got seperated and are being double teamed left and right.     

still i think this is part of the plan,   they will turn it around...also Elder is missing and I think he can take 2 or 3 masters on his own.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 6, 2014)

x_danny_x said:


> isnt the Ryu alliance outnumbered?    im not sold on Mikumo being much better than the Ryu Masters...Shigure hold her own against her last time they met.
> 
> they are outnumbered and seperated..when Mikumo is attacking,   they were already on different battles and had to deal with her, their own fight, and Midred's arrows.
> 
> ...


Most super masters can hold their own against even the Elder, but that doesn't mean they are on par or above him. Mikumo toyed around with Kensei, for example, back during the Diego arc. In this chapter, she stomped Kagerou (who is on Shigure's level), she almost managed to take down Kensei, put Apachai on the floor (though he is injured, so fair enough), and is basically having free reign on the battlefield. Prior to her taking action, the Ryozanpaku masters were still managing to hold their own against all the other opponents.

While I don't think she's quite at the Elder's level, she's certainly showing she's closer to him than the super masters on the Katsujinken side.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

"Hold their own against even the Elder"? I think that's mostly because he's not that serious. We're talking about a guy who can turn into a supersonic missile by jumping.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 6, 2014)

Hold their own as in they won't get steamrolled and be turned into human shuriken.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2014)

I do believe Mikumo is this good. But to bad her feats have to come in this situation. And by the looks of it the only ones not fighting as far as I know are Kensei, Ma Sougetsu, Hongo and Raigo I think.


----------



## Heisu (Apr 6, 2014)

x_danny_x said:


> isnt the Ryu alliance outnumbered?    im not sold on Mikumo being much better than the Ryu Masters...Shigure hold her own against her last time they met.



Held her own as in getting speedblitzed alongside Sakaki and not being able to even touch Mikumo until she got distracted by Chikage?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 6, 2014)

Kushinada's feats are legit and consistent with her portrayal.

Hell, Silcardo dominated  Hongo once he got serious. Mikumo should be just as strong


----------



## convict (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh wow just imagine if Silcardo was in this fight. And yes Mikumo's portrayal is on his level. She is a legitimate monster who seems above Ryozanpaku and she might even be able to give elder a really tough challenge like Silcardo did.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 6, 2014)

Jenazad was too beast to have died so so early in the game.

He'd make a bloodbath of this fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2014)

Mikumo, Silcardo and the old man who held up Elder on that island are on a class of their own in comparison to the other yomi and ryo masters.

Mikumo fought with elder in WW2, and it was implied that they were on the same level even back then. Its not inconsistent for her to be so powerful now, as the only reason she doesn't look as old as Elder is because of the aging technique excuse(in reality the author doesn't want to draw old women who aren't bursting with t&a)


----------



## Algol (Apr 8, 2014)

I like how Mikumo doing this makes sense, as she really is the only one on the battlefield right now that can manhandle the Ryozanpaku monsters like this... guys who can best people like Diego and Alexander, and hold their own against Hongo and Agaard and stuff. Even with the numbers, the Ryozan guys wouldn't get shoved around like this by the other masters there, they'd at least be able to defend... but Mikumo can take it over the top.

I wish those who lost before like Agaard (and the disciples like Boris/Koukin and stuff) didn't come back. Kinda like the honor Diego and Alexander had for losing, mainly cuz I wanna see new people fight and the numbers could be better lol, and Agaard didn't seem to be a disrespecting guy.

Also, cuz Mildred seems to be injuring and fucking up many a situation for the good guys too, I guess Ma Kensei's pervy-ness is to blame for the situation right now, given he could have finished her off when he had the chance rather than panty-steal. But he broke her bow though? (I guess she got another).

And I didn't get clearly the translation, but is Mildred firing at everyone (friend or foe) indiscriminately, or is she really only aiming at the good guys?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2014)

Algol said:


> And I didn't get clearly the translation, but is Mildred firing at everyone (friend or foe) indiscriminately, or is she really only aiming at the good guys?



From the start, it looked like she was shooting at everybody but when she finally got set up, she started for focus on the Ryozanpaku masters and their allies.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 11, 2014)

chapter is out

Chapter 33


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2014)

That guy is about to get Hongoed.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 11, 2014)

Chapter 33

Such angle 

Sai looks like he is done for
And Kushinada really is on a whole different level compared to the fodder


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> That guy is about to get Hongoed.



Would love to see Kajima handle him


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn they need some serious backup. Just the Elder and Shigurei wont be enough to turn this around. Well I guess it would make sense if there was some unseen good guy Super Masters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn, talk about things turning for the grim. :amazed  The masters are outnumbered and though Sai took out the arrows, it's not compensating for Mikumo dominating the field.  And now it would appear that Chikage was mentally reworked and the Shinpaku is down one with others getting wounded.  And it doesn't get any better on Kenichi's side with that crazy scythe masters wanting to kill a disciple when he is down.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 11, 2014)

For a moment there I though Kajima is gonna KO the scythe master.

Anyway, the chapters lately are so full of awesome 

And I don't usually pay attention to it anymore, but dat ass *shot


----------



## Sablés (Apr 11, 2014)

Cliffhangers on all 3 fronts.

Hoping Based Hongo wrecks that scythe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Chikage obviously using her skill to get the Shinpaku taken out without being killed. she will get found out, forced to kill one of them, hesitate, then I see her, Rachel, Boris, Hermit and possibly Kokin switching sides.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Chikage obviously using her skill to get the Shinpaku taken out without being killed. she will get found out, forced to kill one of them, hesitate, then I see her, Rachel, Boris, Hermit and possibly Kokin switching sides.



Hopeful thinking  I don't think she has that much control over her mind currently or she wouldn't have let Kisara get that serious wound.  Shinpaku alliance are so deep in the doo doo right now and even some more soldiers have shown up for reinforcements.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 11, 2014)

Dat expression in dat situation.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 11, 2014)

Kugatachi Danki as a 'youngster'...how fucking old is Melon Mommy?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

I think we've officially reached the point where any hope to turn this around without outside intervention or side switching is gone


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Dat expression in dat situation.



I would've played dead.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Hopeful thinking  I don't think she has that much control over her mind currently or she wouldn't have let Kisara get that serious wound.  Shinpaku alliance are so deep in the doo doo right now and even some more soldiers have shown up for reinforcements.



If she hadn't intervened Kisara would be dead. As would fatty mcThorstein. look at Kisara. she's pulling her pants-first AWAY from the blade stabbing into her stomach.


----------



## Space (Apr 11, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Dat expression in dat situation.



Dat ass tho


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> I would've played dead.



And this is my monthly 'SAF what is your sig/av from' post....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 11, 2014)

So kids, what have we learned today?

That the Kushinada style is the most OP martial art in the world.

Serioisly, Mikumo and Chikage are solo'ng their respective fronts.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2014)

Dat view 

Yeah, our guys are fucked. I think it's time for reinforcements (real ones, not those soldiers, lol) to arrive, otherwise, we'll need some new main characters


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2014)

is Sai really dead

Kenichi needs to get the hell up


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 11, 2014)

That loli is ruff She's kicking ass like it's nothing!


----------



## Space (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, it's a pretty common and mandatory manga trope for the protagonists to come back from a seemingly hopeless situation, and pretty sure this is one of them too.

But how or who can make that happen? Shigure? The Elder? Defected members of the 1S9F?
I'll place my money on all of them, because it seems to me Kenichi can only be saved by Hongo. The 1S9F disciples have been saving the Shinpaku Alliance for some time now. Micchan can only be matched by The Elder (or Saiga?!), while Shigure will make the Ryuzanpaku team complete and be able to form an invincible team.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 11, 2014)

Too much of being  outnumbered.    With Shigure and Elder coming,  I think they will create a more powerful group POWER like they did in the beginning and defeat or at least change the tide of the fight.

This is like a Rocky movie,  when he is down, on the ropes...after absorbing and taking PUNCHES TO THE FACE!     He finds a way to avoid the jaws of defeat and beat the opposition.

SCREW THAT!   AKUMA will come out of  nowhere,  STREET FIGHTER style....nah let me stop....I had too much to drink today.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2014)

Well the end of the chapter kind of spelled things out. There's going to be a breakdown in the relationship of the weapons and hand teams.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Well the end of the chapter kind of spelled things out. There's going to be a breakdown in the relationship of the weapons and hand teams.




Kenichi's training against weapons is going to come out.   I hope though this is a step for him to truly show his talent and surpass a bunch of other discples in reaching a whole new level.


----------



## Algol (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn. Shit went crazy this chapter, loved it. I bet Kisara isn't dead though. Shame about Sai... and Danki.  

I wish that old man got better treatment though. I was expecting something epic from him (I thought with his age and all he'd be on Mikumo/Jenazad/Elder level, and above the Ryozan guys), but oh well... I guess not.



Dragon D Luffy said:


> Serioisly, Mikumo and Chikage are solo'ng their respective fronts.



You have an odd definition of solo'ing. It's like 2/3 vs. 1 on either field. Manhandling their respective fronts would be more accurate.


*Also, I'm calling it. Kajima's other master killed Shizuha (Miu's mom).* He might be an even bigger bad or something, and Saiga has infiltrated and ran yami to get to him or some shit. Idk, whatever, either way just calling it that the Kuremisago other master of Kajima killed the mom (probably clan struggle or some shit).


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2014)

I should have foreseen Kagerou's weapon would give birth to ploughing jokes 

things are looking kinda grim, time for some surprise turn of the tables soon, though i have no clue what that will look like


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally caught up on the series, and man shit is going down!

Anyone think the guy from the government might be one of the Kuremisgao? They did mention he seems to be some sort of prodigy. Also, totally called Saiga's disciple being just an ordinary guy like Kenichi.

Kensei is once again a oerv all perv all pervs should aspire to be.


----------



## Algol (Apr 13, 2014)

Level7N00b said:


> Finally caught up on the series, and man shit is going down!
> 
> Anyone think the guy from the government might be one of the Kuremisgao? They did mention he seems to be some sort of prodigy. Also, totally called Saiga's disciple being just an ordinary guy like Kenichi.
> 
> *Kensei is once again a oerv all perv all pervs should aspire to be.*



Ma Kensei's pervyness is also the reason why they're dead/losing right now. Could have taken out Mildred, but pervyness prevailed... and doomed them all.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2014)

Algol said:


> Ma Kensei's pervyness is also the reason why they're dead/losing right now. Could have taken out Mildred, but pervyness prevailed... and doomed them all.



Holy shit that's true  should have finished the fight there


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 18, 2014)

MangaUpdates

Chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Simple nice chapter, it seems that the fox is what saved Hayato in the end to allow hinm the time to escape. 

Classic Hayato 
MangaUpdates

Now the Elder will haul ass all the way to the Yami base, and finally have his legendary fight with Saiga just before Saiga is about to dispose of James 
And damn Gonosuke looks almost like a mirror of the Elder, he is so boss. Wonder who his disciple is?

And damn people can sense him from thousands of miles away, talk about next level Nakama power up
MangaUpdates


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol, that was a fun chapter to read. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the Elder finally got the chance to end his battle and escape.  Lol, he manage to find time to eat and sleep during the duration of that fight.  So if the masters can hold out until he gets there, they stand a chance of winning the battle.  Hell they need him there to counter Mikumo.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 18, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that was a fun chapter to read.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 

where did you get that pic?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 18, 2014)

Got my weekly fix of Kenichi. Feels good.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wasn't expecting to see the conclusion of the Elder/Gonosuke fight. My favorite animal helping Hayato escape was a nice surprise.







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Elder will haul ass all the way to the Yami base, and finally have his legendary fight with Saiga just before Saiga is about to dispose of James




*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see that happening. Saiga(u) is the only member of the unarmed division I can possibly see fighting the Elder on equal footing. 

Another fight between Legendary Masters in the foreseeable future. Hopefully.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 18, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Got my weekly fix of Kenichi. Feels good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this bro, Elder is about to brought down a peg or two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2014)

Furinji Saiga said:


> where did you get that pic?



Fan art from the mangaka's site.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 18, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fan art from the mangaka's site.



wonderful, thx


----------



## Algol (Apr 18, 2014)

Not too big a fan of this week's chapter to be honest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish the cliff-hangers were addressed rather than having to wait another week, lost some of the tension now imo. 

Also, I was hoping for a really good conclusion to the Elder vs. Oganosuke fight, but instead it just felt kind of lame. But, I guess no one was defeated really, he just gained a momentary upper-hand, with help, and then escaped. Oh well.

And it felt like one too many panels/pages were wasted with Oganosuke searching for the elder's noise; that was kinda boring. Plus, how the hell did the elder get to sleep for a whole hour on that small island, when last we saw he was getting pushed back? And a legendary master like Oganosuke can't sense a sleeping person or tell what snores sound like or whatever? Please...

Idk, I love this author/manga, but this chapter just felt like a stale, plot-forced way to get the elder on his way in time.


----------



## haegar (Apr 18, 2014)

Algol said:


> Not too big a fan of this week's chapter to be honest.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




one word: asspull. not even the invincible superman is safe from it


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's time for the comeback


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that was a fun chapter to read.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


So the Elder snores so loud it sounds like the start up of an attack? 
The fox popping up seemed a little too convenient just to give the Elder a huge burst of rage he needed to temporarily push back dude and get off the island.  

Also the Elder would probably wreck Hooters if he saw Miu working there dressed like that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> With regards to the elder I don't know what will happen with him. One thing that I don't like about this series is that it constantly kills momentum by randomly changing the mood. If the mood was as serious when that guy got merked by Kensei I'd assume that he is in deep shit, but as the mood has diminished I'd expect something like the Fox's rewarding him with regular meals so that his mercy pays off.



Close enough.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2014)

That Fox is the elders next disciple


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2014)

Has more innate talent than Kenichi


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2014)

Never understood the whole ''Kenichi is untalented business'. Putting aside the fact that he works hard, and has exceptional teachers, he is still surpassed people who spent their lives training, in about a year or 2. I mean, he is on the same level as Mui.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2014)

That Fox has the potential to be a Master


----------



## Sablés (Apr 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Never understood the whole ''Kenichi is untalented business'. Putting aside the fact that he works hard, and has exceptional teachers, he is still surpassed people who spent their lives training, in about a year or 2. I mean, he is on the same level as Mui.



You can't really put aside the "exceptional" teachers front given that's what saved Kenichi's life time and again.

Just take a look at the really talented ones, Siegfried is almost as good as Kenichi and he's _self_-taught.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 18, 2014)

hahahaha fucking elder


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2014)

Kyu said:


> I can see that happening. Saiga(u) is the only member of the unarmed division I can possibly see fighting the Elder on equal footing.



Mikumo. I think she has a serious chance of beating the elder if they were to fight.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 18, 2014)

Fox vs Tonmaru - battle of the millenium

Shit's gonna hit the fan once the Elder arrives.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 18, 2014)

Kushinada and Raigou of the armed division were both presented to be around Elder level. But that doesn't mean that "normal" supermasters are fodder to them. Hongo killed Jenazad, who supposedely was a level above as well, and Apachai fought Elder evenly in the past.

But then there's Saiga who's able to lead all those supermasters and shut them up with a single word.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 18, 2014)

The way I see it, masters on Jenazad or Mikumo's level are superior to the run of the mill Super Masters from Ryozanpaku or OneShadowNinefists, and will usually defeat any of them in a one on one, excepting unusual circumstances or overweening arrogance. Elder is better than those guys, to a point that in a knockdown drag out they'd have a 30-35% chance of victory.

This does not mean the average OSNF or Ryo Master couldn't give Elder a good fight anyway. And we've seen many times that skill isn't everything anyway, most notably Kenichi vs Kanou Shou.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Kushinada and Raigou of the armed division were both presented to be around Elder level. But that doesn't mean that "normal" supermasters are fodder to them. Hongo killed Jenazad, who supposedely was a level above as well, and Apachai fought Elder evenly in the past.
> 
> But then there's Saiga who's able to lead all those supermasters and shut them up with a single word.



It's what I always say in the one piece section: power levels in shounen are not a mathematical constant. They are affected by the plot.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 19, 2014)

That fox, lol. Master class


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 19, 2014)

The elder should be to late when he gets there..I mean how much longer can the fights last?

Also Big titty Shadow fist should be able to fight a significantly tired Elder just fine so him showing up wont really stop the rape.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 19, 2014)

Her tits do cast a large shadow...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2014)

Elder stops at McDonalds and eats a few burgers before heading to battle. Solo's everyone.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> You can't really put aside the "exceptional" teachers front given that's what saved Kenichi's life time and again.
> 
> Just take a look at the really talented ones, Siegfried is almost as good as Kenichi and he's _self_-taught.



Actually it can be put to the side. 

1. If you're not talented, it wouldn't matter how many teachers you have. The fact of the matter is he is able to learn and apply things at a ridiculous rate. 

2. Other disciples have exceptional teacher(s), and he still managed to best them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 20, 2014)

This was an awesome chapter, I lol'd at the Elder sleeping and I totally *called* that fox helping him out later, looooooooooool.



Gunners said:


> Never understood the whole ''Kenichi is untalented business'. Putting aside the fact that he works hard, and has exceptional teachers, he is still surpassed people who spent their lives training, in about a year or 2. I mean, he is on the same level as Mui.





Sabl?s said:


> You can't really put aside the "exceptional" teachers front given that's what saved Kenichi's life time and again.
> 
> Just take a look at the really talented ones, Siegfried is almost as good as Kenichi and he's _self_-taught.



Yeah, this is it, probably. But it should be seen in context, of course. I was always unbelieving of this whole "no talent" shtick, thought it'd get dropped. But I guess they look at it like Sabl?s does.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 25, 2014)

Why is Hongo so based?


----------



## convict (Apr 25, 2014)

Hongo easily dispatched that scrub. And hopefully the actions of the disciples doesn't prompt the masters to do something similar. It shouldn't because they have their goals but still. You never know with these martial artists and their pride.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't get what happened there, what "fighting style" they don't like? Weapons? Or number advantage?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I don't get what happened there, what "fighting style" they don't like? Weapons? Or number advantage?



Probably the whole ganging up and just trying to kill them as fast as possible, which is not very martial arts-y.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 25, 2014)

Isn't Mikumo doing just that?  Chikage standing up to that kind of fighting is understandable, but saying she's "protecting" her master's martial arts is just a load of bull. Same goes for Koukin and Ethan, their masters have no problems ganging up on Ryouzanpaku.

I'm not really surprised with this side turning, but I'm not fully content with their explanation behind it.


----------



## Algol (Apr 25, 2014)

Giant war going on...

Kenichi: Whoa, I can really think super fast with a scythe 2mm away from my eye, glad I woke up in time!

Hongo: Ah, kids these day. 

Kushinada Chikage: (5min ago) Kill all intruders! (Helps gang up on Shinpaku allaince 3v1 to eliminate)
(now) Ganging up on people and killing them like this is wrong. (Proceeds to flip everyone)



PPsycho said:


> Isn't Mikumo doing just that?  Chikage standing up to that kind of fighting is understandable, but saying she's "protecting" her master's martial arts is just a load of bull. Same goes for Koukin and Ethan, their masters have no problems ganging up on Ryouzanpaku.
> 
> I'm not really surprised with this side turning, but I'm not fully content with their explanation behind it.


My thoughts exactly. I like it for the kids, makes sense especially because they are young and the Shinpaku are like their frenemies at this point, but the only way it can really work is if Mikumo and the masters don't turn because of this.... given they were doing just that. Mikumo even said no point in engaging 1 on 1 here just a bit ago.

If the masters turn, i want it to be a story reason (like it was a plan all along or some shit by some of them).


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2014)

Well shinpaku alliance was pretty much fucked so someone had to come to terms with their pride and turn on the weapons team.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah yes, "honor". We have dismissed those claims 

What the hell is Hongo holding there? What'd I miss?

And good thing Kenichi is hyped now, otherwise he won't be able to keep up, he just said that Kajima can even keep up with a Master's movement...


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't think it's as simple as Ganging Up.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Last Panel: Hongo.

In contrast:

*Spoiler*: __ 










They are far more violent and act more like rabid dogs compared to Kenichi and Kajima.
Point is IMO the Weapons Division behavior of fighting to the death.It's just for the sake of killing rather than fighting.No joy in battle, no honor, just pure bloodshed and killing cause it's their mission.
I can't put it well to words.Sorry.
Hongo told us that Kajima and Kenichi fight like Martial Artists and the contrast to the Weapons Division is clear.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, the weapons unit are simply like some butchers, it seems.

I wonder how Mikumo will react, though.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, the weapons unit are simply like some *butchers*, it seems.
> 
> I wonder how Mikumo will react, though.



Here I was writing a whole post trying to get my point over and you just put it into one word.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a bit disappointing the weapons team is pretty much a bunch of dishonorable guys. Would have liked to more interesting dudes from them but at this point, I don't really expect the weapons team to have much relevance after this arc in my opinion. Maybe a few may come back but yeah, don't really see them being such a major threat soon enough.

I lol'd how easily Hongo dispatched of Mihail though


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Dat Elder level Talk No Jutsu.  Mangaka's 'preference' of bare handed over weapons made me laugh, as it was likely the editors' call to have weapon users be mostly baddies AND not as strong. With that out of the way, someone sell me on the power of trusting in beliefs


----------



## Kyu (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice run-in by Hongo. Expected him to save Kenichi, but cool to see nonetheless.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 25, 2014)

man i didnt like this enemy turn good for a bit because of honor stuff....i wanted the guys to pull through....i was expecting some power up or some reach in new skill level....

seems Kenichi has develop a new skill to know when a weapon is going to hit him....but it seemed at the beginning he reached a new level of POWER...but it was just him being excited facing some dude that is just like him....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2014)

Heh, that was an interesting chapter.  So it would seem that the disciples of YOMI have an honor code in a fight while the weapons disciples are there just for the kills.  These upcoming chapters after this should be very interesting. 

Hmm, looks like we have the snow trip fight to look forward to in the upcoming OVA.  The mangaka already has the image ready to use for the bundle cover.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 26, 2014)

x_danny_x said:


> man i didnt like this enemy turn good for a bit because of honor stuff....i wanted the guys to pull through....*i was expecting some power up or some reach in new skill level....*
> 
> seems Kenichi has develop a new skill to know when a weapon is going to hit him....but it seemed at the beginning he reached a new level of POWER...but it was just him being excited facing some dude that is just like him....


If the Shinpaku fighters could stand up to multiple expert level fighters who are roughly on par with them one-on-one, then they would be way too powerful. Like, a step or two below Tanaka. That would be way too much of a power-up.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 26, 2014)

blueblip said:


> If the Shinpaku fighters could stand up to multiple expert level fighters who are roughly on par with them one-on-one, then they would be way too powerful. Like, a step or two below Tanaka. That would be way too much of a power-up.



this manga is like 550+  chapters already....this is something that Kenichi should be already at...for someone that has a manga about it and told that he is the greatest disciple ever....it is already past due.....he is so far below a few disciples already.

and it is about him only...the rest of the Shinpaku can stay where there are...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, that was an interesting chapter.  So it would seem that the disciples of YOMI have an honor code in a fight while the weapons disciples are there just for the kills.  These upcoming chapters after this should be very interesting.
> 
> Hmm, looks like we have the snow trip fight to look forward to in the upcoming OVA.  The mangaka already has the image ready to use for the bundle cover.



OMG, that loli-guy is going to have a field day with this xD


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 26, 2014)

We're in a war where we are the killers, but we should only kill if it is fair and honorable. Can I get a ticket to that world?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2014)

You have to see things from their point of view. They kill because that is their way of proving their martial art. As a result, killing in situations where the opponent is at a severe disadvantage would be needless: it wouldn't prove the supremacy of their art.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Ya. It would be like them killing someone who cut them off in traffic. Sure they could, but there's no reason to demean themselves to that level.


----------



## Algol (Apr 27, 2014)

I just wish the turn was because it was planned beforehand by a few of them, like Hermit, Rachel, Ethan, Boris, and maybe some of the masters too. 

Idk, maybe it's cool that they're still bad guys but have honor, it just came across kind of weird, and was like why'd they wait so long too. I guess I just hoped it was for a more plot/story twist reason rather than what we got.

Also, it seemed like the armored sword dudes reinforcing the weapon's disciples was a bit overkill, yeah. But maybe Shinpaku could have beaten just the weapon disciples, given Takeda and Freya and Seig being bosses.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2014)

The side switch kind of makes sense when you consider that the two halves of Yami were only allies in name until recently, and in all likelihood would have started killing each other when the war really got going. So in a way it's just a matter of "Who would you rather kill those dudes who you actually like (or at least pretended to) or these new guys who think their hot shit who you don't like?"


----------



## blueblip (Apr 29, 2014)

Algol said:


> I just wish the turn was because it was planned beforehand by a few of them, like Hermit, Rachel, Ethan, Boris, and maybe some of the masters too.
> 
> Idk, maybe it's cool that they're still bad guys but have honor, it just came across kind of weird, and was like why'd they wait so long too. I guess I just hoped it was for a more plot/story twist reason rather than what we got.
> 
> Also, it seemed like the armored sword dudes reinforcing the weapon's disciples was a bit overkill, yeah. But maybe Shinpaku could have beaten just the weapon disciples, given Takeda and Freya and Seig being bosses.


It'snot that out of place, to be honest. YAMI's masters have always show themselves to be very honourable. Like how Diego and Gaidar allowed themselves to be held captive since they lost their fights. Even Jenzad,  for all his shitty attitude,  was keen on fair fights.

What does bother me, though, is how the weapons division is constantly being portrayed as being inferior to the unarmed division. Less honour and less skill, for the most part. I mean really! These are supposed to be the pinnacle of weapons based martial arts and they're all so...underwhelming. Name one unarmed super master who has been portrayed as being outright inferior to a Ryozanzpaku master one-on-one.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 29, 2014)

All that is sort of forgiven when Ouganosuke can take on the Elder himself for several days. Raigou is portrayed to be somewhat as competent. The rest are pretty much there to take up space. Seriously, Hongo cleaned house with Scythefag using a single move...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2014)

blueblip said:


> It'snot that out of place, to be honest. YAMI's masters have always show themselves to be very honourable. Like how Diego and Gaidar allowed themselves to be held captive since they lost their fights. Even Jenzad,  for all his shitty attitude,  was keen on fair fights.
> 
> What does bother me, though, is how the weapons division is constantly being portrayed as being inferior to the unarmed division. Less honour and less skill, for the most part. I mean really! These are supposed to be the pinnacle of weapons based martial arts and they're all so...underwhelming. Name one unarmed super master who has been portrayed as being outright inferior to a Ryozanzpaku master one-on-one.



Well they fight like a pack of wolves, so them being weaker doesn't exactly surprise me. They don't concern themselves with a fair fight, so they will more than likely take the easy route; as a result, their improvement would be hindered.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2014)

Matsuena is probably going for how wielding a weapon alone does not equate to strength compared to people who trained for ages with blood,sweat and tears to get where they are.

Also, if anything I expect people who train Martial Arts like a Religion to be able to defend and defeat against people with weapons.
Of course, not including if said weapon wielders fight like a pack of wolves.

Not saying the Armed Division didn't train their bodies, look at Mildred, but relying on weaponry and numbers alone does not make one a good fighter.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2014)

x_danny_x said:


> and it is about him only...the rest of the Shinpaku can stay where there are...



So...you want a Goku situation where he comes in and wrecks the ginyu force er...apprentices?


----------



## Algol (Apr 29, 2014)

blueblip said:


> It'snot that out of place, to be honest. YAMI's masters have always show themselves to be very honourable. Like how Diego and Gaidar allowed themselves to be held captive since they lost their fights. Even Jenzad,  for all his shitty attitude,  was keen on fair fights.
> 
> What does bother me, though, is how the weapons division is constantly being portrayed as being inferior to the unarmed division. Less honour and less skill, for the most part. I mean really! These are supposed to be the pinnacle of weapons based martial arts and they're all so...underwhelming. Name one unarmed super master who has been portrayed as being outright inferior to a Ryozanzpaku master one-on-one.



I agree with you it's not that out of place, especially since so far it was only the yomi disciples who turned, not their masters. But I think they waited a bit too long to step in and the timing and reasoning just seemed slightly off in portrayal to me. Maybe I thought they'd be a bit more ruthless, especially to have not stepped in sooner, but I guess the author is making that case with the weapon team as the ruthless ones, yeah.

I just wanted a deeper reason than that; like a story twist. I kept thinking guys like Hermit, Koukin, and Boris would switch sides, as well as maybe masters like Agaard and Ma Sougetsu and Hongo or something. Kinda like playing both sides till the right moment for a story reason or whatever. But I guess not, so no worries; not the author's fault for my hopes/expectations.

On the weapons team portrayal, yes you are right on the less honorable portrayal if the disciples are a true reflection of their masters (most probably. hell they even dress and style just like them), so maybe all the masters are this dishonorable too (maybe not Raigo, given his ki being like a katsujinken). But on the less skill thing I think we can't really take the Scythe-idiot and Mildred as representations of the whole group. 

Those two seem to be on the low end of the Hachiou imo, given how easily handled they were by Shigure, Ma, and Hongo, etc., and Scythe-shit and Mildred just happen to be the two we've seen the most of in action (because of that reason of being on the low end, I think). 

Like how Alexander (he's the one I would most readily name to answer your question) and Diego seem to be on the low end of of the 1S9F, compared to dudes like Hongo, Ogata, and Mikumo (she does not seem honorable btw, being the one to specifically tell everyone to gang up on the good guys. Jenezad was not honorable either, that was the point of Hongo's fight with him), and like how Apachai and Shigure seem kind of on the low end of Ryozanpaku compared to Akisame and Ma (or this just may be my impression).

*TL;DR:* *We don't know enough about most of the weapon masters to judge them based on Scythe-guy and Mildred's skill/behavior, even though the disciples' behavior would be a good judge on the dishonorable fighting. As even in  the1S9F (and maybe Ryozanpaku), not all masters are the same in skill and behavior imo.*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2014)

This should be of interest but  there is an official guide book being released at the same time as vol. 56.  It should be providing information for the characters that have come out up to Vol. 55.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 30, 2014)

^ Meh, databooks. Usually a bit unreliable, but will be interesting to see if we get some new info.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 30, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ Meh, databooks. Usually a bit unreliable, but will be interesting to see if we get some new info.



As long as it's just some background info I don't really mind.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 30, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> As long as it's just some background info I don't really mind.



Background info is always welcomed, it's just when they're giving out more details about the characters it gets tricky, especially when it's about power levels and the like. Otherwise it's good to get an overview of everything.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Background info is always welcomed, it's just when they're giving out more details about the characters it gets tricky, especially when it's about power levels and the like. Otherwise it's good to get an overview of everything.



Heh, an interesting thing is that this is the series first data/guide book.    From what has been posted on the mangaka's site, it's been joke that one should bring a magnifying glass since there is going to be quite a bit of info going into it.  The info is going to cover from the start of the series up to the contents of vol 55.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 30, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> All that is sort of forgiven when Ouganosuke can take on the Elder himself for several days. Raigou is portrayed to be somewhat as competent. The rest are pretty much there to take up space. Seriously, Hongo cleaned house with Scythefag using a single move...



Yea the scythe guy got trolled which I find quite stupid. Even going with he was one of the weaker members he should not of been curb stomped he is suppose to be a high level master.

If it was the Elder who did that then ok, but Hongo yea the armed division has been given little respect.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 1, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, an interesting thing is that this is the series first data/guide book.    From what has been posted on the mangaka's site, it's been joke that one should bring a magnifying glass since there is going to be quite a bit of info going into it.  The info is going to cover from the start of the series up to the contents of vol 55.



Yeah, I wondered about that, since I haven't heard about other data books. Will be interesting, for sure 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea the scythe guy got trolled which I find quite stupid. Even going with he was one of the weaker members he should not of been curb stomped he is suppose to be a high level master.
> 
> If it was the Elder who did that then ok, but Hongo yea the armed division has been given little respect.



Well, he didn't get really beaten, just thrown out...through the wall. But even from that, the portrayal is pretty clear...


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2014)

PV out for Vol. 56's OVA bundle. 
[YOUTUBE]N7Y_Ea8eT5A[/YOUTUBE]

Here is OVA site if the YouTube is taken down.


----------



## Space (May 9, 2014)

Nice chapter, so in this chapter... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the masters are learning from the disciples. Kenichi and the Elder influencing the battle from indirectly. And R.I.P Kagero  (can you even die?!)


----------



## Algol (May 9, 2014)

Cool, I like it. Now I'm digging these turn of events a bit more. The author handled it pretty well imo.


Having the disciples kind of convincing their masters of the pride they forgot and stuff. Better than what I was expecting after last week's sort of awkwardness I felt.

And wow, poor Kagerou. Dude exploded. Went out like a boss though.


----------



## Guiness (May 9, 2014)

rip kagerou

inb4 he still lives anyway


----------



## PPsycho (May 9, 2014)

I like that Kushinada is still a cold hearted bitch, despite what her disciple believes. Maybe now that other masters are rebelling she'll stop her bullshit as well, it would be more believable than her stopping because of Chikage.

Also, Ba did what every master talking with that dude wanted to do  That punch in the face was glorious.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 9, 2014)

4N said:


> rip kagerou
> 
> inb4 he still lives anyway



Nah, that would be really just plain bullshit! He went out with a bang (literally, he kinda just...imploded? exploded? the blood :amazed). That old bitch Mikumo 
If she'd go after the disciples they'd be fucking dead, lol.

But now it seems even some of the Masters are directly helping out Ryozanpaku...


----------



## Sablés (May 9, 2014)

This is more than likely Mikumo's "arc" since she's been given the most emphasis of the Yami masters. Time for the Elder to put her in check


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2014)

Loved this chapter.

- Kagerou had an epic death. Again. This time he is likely not coming back, that was too much blood. RIP.
- Badass Sougetsu is badass. I feel bad for the weapon team guy who got punched in the face. Those weapon team folks are nothing but side villains. And more will follow, I expect the Indian guy, the Kensei, Hongou and Agaard to follow Sougetsu. Yami is in trouble.
- I love the way Chikage is being portrayed. This is the first time since her introduction I'm seeing her genuinely happy about something, and confident about what she wants. She is not being pushed by Kenichi or Mikumo, she knows what she believes in and is going to do it. She isn't doing martial arts because it's her duty, she is doing it because she loves doing it. That's one hell of a development, she doesn't sound like a child anymore.



Sabl?s said:


> This is more than likely Mikumo's "arc" since she's been given the most emphasis of the Yami masters. Time for the Elder to put her in check



I've always had the feeling that she is the true boss of Yami. She pratically runs the place. I've seen her giving orders to Junazard and the Kensei. I think Saiga is the boss in name, and the true successor to the leadership of the organization, but Kushinada is the voice no one dares to go against. She is the oldest, most experienced, most ruthless, and likely strongest member.


----------



## Space (May 9, 2014)

Is it just me or has Chikage's design changed drastically since a few chapters? Like, she's way cuter and girlier in a generic manner than before. Not saying I don't like her new design, just putting it out there for discussion.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Is it just me or has Chikage's design changed drastically since a few chapters? Like, she's way cuter and girlier in a generic manner than before. Not saying I don't like her new design, just putting it out there for discussion.



I think so. And I think it's because it fits with her development. She's always had that aura of darkness and suffering. Now she is gaining confidence and the way she is being drawn reflects it:



Seriously, I don't think I'd ever seen Chikage with such a happy face before last week's chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2014)

This was a very interesting chapter.  Didn't expect Chikage to ignore her masters order in more of keeping with her stance on what she believes is right.  Pretty much expected the Stanley siblings to side temporarily with Shinpaku in order to pay back dept to Kenichi for helping with Rachel's rescue a few arcs back.  

It looks like Mikumo does't play around with how she pretty much ended Kagerou (RIP man ).  Heh, it pretty much looks like the Elder is probably the only one that can handle her one on one which will be interesting to see when it finally happens.


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2014)

Yeah Kushinada just did a fatality, dude ain't comin back after that.


----------



## Space (May 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I think so. And I think it's because it fits with her development. She's always had that aura of darkness and suffering. Now she is gaining confidence and the way she is being drawn reflects it:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't think I'd ever seen Chikage with such a happy face before last week's chapter.



Yep, that's exactly it. It all started with last week's chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Yeah Kushinada just did a fatality, dude ain't comin back after that.



Lol, no kidding.    And with that chest size to boot.


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, no kidding.    And with that chest size to boot.



Yeah those funbags must be 40 pounds each but they don't slow her down at all. She's even mastered sore backs and shoulders.


----------



## donaldgx (May 9, 2014)

Who is Tsubanari comming back to D:


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2014)

I guess now Chikage is on the side of good for good. They may say its temp, but it seems like they were all face heel turning to begin with


----------



## PPsycho (May 9, 2014)

Not really good, yet - honorable, at best. Most of them still believe in the killing fist philosophy, but while the armed division simply go for the kill, the unarmed disciples(and some of the masters) want to show superiority in a proper duel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2014)

come on, they are all friends they are gonna be turning good eventually. I don't think that whole "mingling together in school" had no purpose


----------



## Sablés (May 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I've always had the feeling that she is the true boss of Yami. She pratically runs the place. I've seen her giving orders to Junazard and the Kensei. I think Saiga is the boss in name, and the true successor to the leadership of the organization, but Kushinada is the voice no one dares to go against. She is the oldest, most experienced, most ruthless, and likely strongest member.



Mikumo offered Silcardo a deal, I don't recall him taking orders from anybody besides, debatably, Saiga.  The latter is the key figure in the ONSF and silenced them with a gesture. I can't imagine someone like Junazad taking that from someone who wasn't stronger than him, especially considering he viewed Yami as nothing but a non-aggression pact.

Kushinada would probably be  who schemes behind the scenes.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 9, 2014)

Well they lost one member and gained a more powerful one.

Although they are still very outnumbered. So they still need help.


----------



## McSlobs (May 9, 2014)

Elder will arrive soon


----------



## convict (May 10, 2014)

I really have no idea why the weapons superhuman would not make his way over there as well. Elder would still be neutralized even if he was there.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 10, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I've always had the feeling that she is the true boss of Yami. She pratically runs the place. I've seen her giving orders to Junazard and the Kensei. I think Saiga is the boss in name, and the true successor to the leadership of the organization, but Kushinada is the voice no one dares to go against. She is the oldest, most experienced, most ruthless, and likely strongest member.



Not really Saiga is the leader, and is respected as such. Kushinada is leading in Saiga's absence, she is essentially second in command, doing what Saiga ordered her and the masters to do while he is doing the important things that leaders actually do. He's got more important things to do than be involved in this sausage fest. 
lol Saiga will demolish Kushinada, the Furinji are always the strongest 
Seems pretty clear to me that it is either Saiga or the Elder that are the strongest in the series, I'm betting on Saiga being the one because he is in his prime. 
Matsuena is waiting for the right time for the glory of Saiga to come in and wipe all those foolish Katsujin Ken away


----------



## Kyu (May 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Oh yea, he definitely has Hayato's blood running through his veins.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 10, 2014)

Kyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Saiga  

children who like to argue and fight need to be disciplined


----------



## Yak (May 10, 2014)

Hey! Ahhm... so I finally caught up to this series which has been on my to-read-list for close to three years now or something? I did look at single chapters then and when a while ago but now that I've read the full thing - its actually a shame I let this pass me for so long since it is a rather long running series and quite good and entertaining. Enjoying the read! Can't wait to see how the Ryouzanpaku masters will get out of their conflict now. I just hope that not every Yami-member will simply defect now (same for Yomi) because I like them as anatagonists. I also would like some of the weapon team to survive this and stay longer as antagonists (possibly for both the unarmed division and Ryouzanpaku), they spice things up.


----------



## PPsycho (May 10, 2014)

Let's not mix things up now, One Shadow Nine Fists are still the antagonists, they still believe in the Satsujinken. What makes them different from the armed dvision is that they want to prove their martial arts is superior on even grounds, while the armed division seem to be satisfied with just killing their opponents.

Well, at least that's what makes Ba, Ogata and Hongo different(we could also add Diego and Gaidar, since they refuse to escape) from the armed division, Agaard, Rahman and Mikumo seem to be as ruthless, seeing as they had no problem ganging up on Ryo.

Agaard and Rahman however do seem to care about their disciples, so I can easily see them heeding their words. Mikumo seems dead fucking serious about killing them all no matter the methods, but with a crack in her squad she will probably withdraw as well.


----------



## Algol (May 11, 2014)

^I won't entirely disagree, but think about how Ragnarok were the villains and now are the Shinpaku. How Kano Shou, the Tildart King guy, Boris, Rachel, Ethan, Ryuto, Rimi etc. were all shown to have good in them and stuff, and Chikage and the rest now all turning sides. Even serial killer super masters like Kagerou switched sides.

I agree it's about honor and differences in their art and stuff, but this story has been a lot about Kenichi and co. converting many of the antagonists to the good side, and I feel these events may be the start of a more final turn for most of Yomi, and some of the masters of Yami may follow suit, towards the good side. If not a full turn then at least in partial, "not agreeing with this war anymore" or something.

If any of that made sense with what I was trying to say.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2014)

i agree. i don't think the disciples should be written off as bad guys, they are still in DB territory where they can be turned good with the power of defeat


----------



## Yak (May 11, 2014)

That's what worries me the most. Ragnarok was one thing, they didn't kill anyone. They believed in similar goals as Yomi, you could say, but they weren't such hardliners. Yomi disciples don't even mind killing, as long as it is under specific conditions (like, proving one's superiority through martial arts in a challenging but fair duel, for ex.).

I never regarded them as "bad guys" but they were clearly antagonists to the katsujinken users. If they defect now permanently it will just seem... too easy. I don't mind them cooperating with Kenichi and Ryouzanpaku for  a bit if the situation requires it but after that I would hope for them to return /stick with their original satsujinken beliefs.

Same goes for the Yomi's masters. If they were to suddenly befriend the katsujinken users, it would feel odd and kinda forced. There are a few exceptions of course but those aren't made up on the spurr and kinda foreshadowed already (like Kagerou, who was pretty whimsical even when he was introduced and there were a lot of chapters between him being an emotionless killer and turning into what he is now).

Just team up to defeat the weapon division, who clearly has no martial arts spirit, and then focus on the original goals again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2014)

i don't think kenichi would allow Tanimoto to get his sister pregnant if he's going to be using the killing fist in her company


----------



## Yak (May 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i don't think kenichi would allow Tanimoto to get his sister pregnant if he's going to be using the killing fist in her company



That... you...

I cannot think of an appropriate reply. Well done.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 11, 2014)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Not really Saiga is the leader, and is respected as such. Kushinada is leading in Saiga's absence, she is essentially second in command, doing what Saiga ordered her and the masters to do while he is doing the important things that leaders actually do. He's got more important things to do than be involved in this sausage fest.
> lol Saiga will demolish Kushinada, the Furinji are always the strongest
> Seems pretty clear to me that it is either Saiga or the Elder that are the strongest in the series, I'm betting on Saiga being the one because he is in his prime.
> Matsuena is waiting for the right time for the glory of Saiga to come in and wipe all those foolish Katsujin Ken away



My point is that, while he is the leader and everyone in Yami is expected to obey him, the one who is really pulling the strings is Mikumo. And if she gives an order, they will obey her. Her mentality fits with Yami's more than everyone's, she is the oldest and wisest member, and the one (other than the crazy Junazard) who is on the same level as the elder. And take a look at the current battle: it's like she is the one controlling it.

I feel like she was a power in Yami long before Saiga came. The last representative from a old generation, who all the younger members respect, and are afraid to go against. Even if Saiga eventually was given leadership, such a person does not lose influence.

The question is exactly how much control she has over Saiga. I suspect she has controlled his actions a lot in the past, but that will eventually change.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2014)

Hmm, if I recall, didn't Mikumo at one time fight against the forces of YAMI along with the Elder when she was younger.   It should be interesting to see her back story revealed when she and the Elder finally confront each other in this arc.  I'm sort of wondering what made her go the killing fist side and also wondering what her full capabilities are going to be like.


----------



## Sablés (May 11, 2014)

Fortunately, As a woman, Mikumo's chances of dying are 0%

Into the negatives if Kensei's in the vicinity


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 11, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> My point is that, while he is the leader and everyone in Yami is expected to obey him, the one who is really pulling the strings is Mikumo. And if she gives an order, they will obey her. Her mentality fits with Yami's more than everyone's, she is the oldest and wisest member, and the one (other than the crazy Junazard) who is on the same level as the elder. And take a look at the current battle: it's like she is the one controlling it.
> 
> I feel like she was a power in Yami long before Saiga came. The last representative from a old generation, who all the younger members respect, and are afraid to go against. Even if Saiga eventually was given leadership, such a person does not lose influence.
> 
> The question is exactly how much control she has over Saiga. I suspect she has controlled his actions a lot in the past, but that will eventually change.



Except she is not, she wanted to have her disciple the one to be leader, but look at all Saiga had to do to make his the one that is leader. She and everyone else can not object his authority.

The thing she did with Jenazad was not an order, she gave him the suggestion to go after Miu and he did it out of his own volition because he wanted someone to carry on his Silat.
Ch.14

Saiga has everyone under his leadership, everyone in Yami OSNF meeting even stated that if the leader( Saiga) had been present the decision on what happens next would have been quick.   Jenazad was an exception because he was always insane. 

Also Jenazad is not on the same level as the Elder, Elder has been shown to be clearly stronger. 

As I stated she is like the second in command/right hand woman, when Saiga is not present she is the leader.
Hell that is most likely an order Saiga gave her while he is dealing with the stuff we do not know of yet.


----------



## PPsycho (May 12, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, if I recall, didn't Mikumo at one time fight against the forces of YAMI along with the Elder when she was younger.   It should be interesting to see her back story revealed when she and the Elder finally confront each other in this arc.  I'm sort of wondering what made her go the killing fist side and also wondering what her full capabilities are going to be like.


I think it was just stated that they fought togegether against a common enemy, I don't remember if it clearly said it was against Yami.

It might have been similarly to Sakaki and Hongo, or Sakaki and Christopher Eclair. Their martial arts philosophies were probably always different, but that doesn't always exclude cooperation.


Furinji Saiga said:


> Except she is not, she wanted to have her disciple the one to be leader, but look at all Saiga had to do to make his the one that is leader. She and everyone else can not object his authority.
> 
> The thing she did with Jenazad was not an order, she gave him the suggestion to go after Miu and he did it out of his own volition because he wanted someone to carry on his Silat.
> Chapter 57
> ...



The only pannel Elder and Jenazad were shown together was from the past, where both of them were in the middle of fighting and Elder stated that he had trouble fighting him. We can only assume Elder is stronger, since he's clearly the top on the good side, but it wasn't "clearly" shown.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 12, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, if I recall, didn't Mikumo at one time fight against the forces of YAMI along with the Elder when she was younger.   It should be interesting to see her back story revealed when she and the Elder finally confront each other in this arc.  I'm sort of wondering what made her go the killing fist side and also wondering what her full capabilities are going to be like.



I think she is Shigure's final opponent.

First, they have fought before, and Mikumo seemed very interested in fighting again.

Also, Mikumo has just killed Shigure's "disciple".


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2014)

Heh, the OVA character page was updated.  To think I'd see the day of having this guy animated more than his cameo appearance in the past OVA. 



Anyway, this weeks's chapter should either go back to the Kenichi fight or it'll be more focus on Mikumo.


----------



## Sablés (May 15, 2014)

Jenazad 

Was hoping he'd get that rematch with the elder before being beaten.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 15, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Jenazad
> 
> Was hoping he'd get that rematch with the elder before being beaten.



You mess with the god hand and bad things happen,  dude should of talked to Guts he would of let him know.


----------



## Sablés (May 15, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You mess with the god hand and bad things happen,  dude should of talked to Guts he would of let him know.



Hongo's based status can't be denied but he wasn't on Jenazad's level which disappointed me the most, tbh.

Silcardo died because of his arrogance; in more ways than one. If Hongo wouldn't have killed him, Saiga sure would have


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2014)

Silcardo...glad that guy's dead


----------



## convict (May 15, 2014)

If he was here right now...there would be more casualties.


----------



## Sablés (May 15, 2014)

I doubt there'd be anyone left for the barehanded defectors to "support" if he were


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 16, 2014)

Chapter 87 on batoto

new chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol total breakdown of the alliance 
Apachai and Agaard, such bros 
Rahman is also a bro 
Calling Kushinada an old woman, naughty boys need to be disciplined 
and now Diego and Alexander are here to also help Ryozanpaku
Kushinada needs to teach these little boys a lesson, time for the paddle


----------



## PPsycho (May 16, 2014)

First time seeing that surprised expression on Mikumo, serves her right.


----------



## TigerTwista (May 16, 2014)

"That sound.....its swaying boobs!"  Oh Kensei never change


----------



## Space (May 16, 2014)

What can we boobs of this chapter? Say.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2014)

"Fucked" doesn't even begin to describe the situation Yami is in right now.

That's 5 new masters on Ryozampaku's side. Six, if you count Hongo.

Also it's inetesting to see Mikumo mentioning the previous sunset. Assuming she is referring to WW2, she is indeed the only one who is old enough to have witnessed it. And the scary thing? She misses it.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 16, 2014)

This chapter...hell yeah!!! *MasterGlare*
At least those guys still hold on to their art, that is believable, so it's an okay turn around!
How will Saiga react? What does Mikumo plan to do? Can't wait to see it!
Was also cool how the reinforcements came in with a submarine 



TigerTwista said:


> "That sound.....its swaying boobs!"  Oh Kensei never change





Kevintju said:


> What can we boobs of this chapter? Say.



Guys, look at the upper panel, in the middle, where Ma is fighting 
BOOOOOOOBS!





Dragon D Luffy said:


> "Fucked" doesn't even begin to describe the situation Yami is in right now.
> 
> That's 5 new masters on Ryozampaku's side. Six, if you count Hongo.
> 
> Also it's inetesting to see Mikumo mentioning the previous sunset. Assuming she is referring to WW2, she is indeed the only one who is old enough to have witnessed it. And the scary thing? She misses it.



Hm, I also wondered, but you have a point there. I wonder if they'll do some history changing about how everything started/who was involved.

I really can't wait to know more about her past and motivations!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2014)

That was an interesting chapter.    Hmm, just how old is Mikumo.   Anyway, that was a fast end to the arm/bare handed YAMI alliance.   Heh, so it looked liked the heavy armored knight was female, though she must have been pretty strong to carry that armor along with the shield and axe. :amazed


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was an interesting chapter.    Hmm, just how old is Mikumo.



Old enough to call Silicardo a Youngster.


----------



## Space (May 16, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Guys, look at the upper panel, in the middle, where Ma is fighting
> BOOOOOOOBS!



Lol I totally missed that! Somethings else on that page caught my full attention, I wonder what they are.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2014)

i wonder what this next phase she's talking about is


----------



## BlueDemon (May 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i wonder what this next phase she's talking about is



Nuclear warheads


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i don't think kenichi would allow Tanimoto to get his sister pregnant if he's going to be using the killing fist in her company



I don't think he's actually killed anyone. Oh he says he's a murderous badass but he's a pretty good guy.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 17, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Nuclear warheads



Gonna be making use of those Nukes that she carries around.

Should at least take out Kensei.


----------



## Yak (May 18, 2014)

So  Who is left around on Yami's side. I mean, those that actually matter?

A few from the weapons division, Kensei, Mikumo, Saiga...?

Can they pull off whatever they've planned?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2014)

Yak said:


> So  Who is left around on Yami's side. I mean, those that actually matter?
> 
> A few from the weapons division, Kensei, Mikumo, Saiga...?
> 
> Can they pull off whatever they've planned?



To be honest, I wouldn't be opposed to this manga becoming a post-apocaplyptic survival adventure thing 

But I doubt that will happen (or it won't be that drastic, at least!).


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

saiga...we still don't know shit about him. Grandpa says he's evil, but he seems good in a way. And apparently he told his disciple to bring them to saiga, but apparently he's still continuing this effort. Where is it leading??


----------



## Yak (May 18, 2014)

Well, just about as evil as the rest of Satsujinken I guess 

None of them strike me as really evil, barring a few exceptions (You could say the only guy who was really fitting that definition was Jenazard but that guy was already batshit insane so you can't really say for sure. Mikumo I have yet to make my mind up and most of the weapon division aren't really evil either, just dipshits without morals and a martial arts code.)

Reminds me I'm kinda glad that Shou Kanou died. God, that guy was a ridiculous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and cunt. What a conceited dipshit, really.  He deserved every single bullet. I bet if he was alive right now, I wouldn't even be sure he would follow his master and actually go the way of Mikumo's. 

Anyway, I don't think we will really see a world war 3 scenario, the manga doesn't have that dark a setting but regardless, there a still of fights that need to be settled and we need to see various peeps go all out for a change. 
I really hope that the current collaboration between the Katsu's and Satsu's is of temporary nature and they kinda maintain their rivalries. Its feeling sudden and fast now that they just work together like that. I can understand it with Apachai and Agaard as well as with Hongou and Sakaki because they have past relationships but some other's just don't add up for me. Ma's older brother is whimsical in nature but still, to just have converted like that even though he was such a bitter person before feels kinda odd. There's other examples where I can't even come up with a proper motivation or reason other than "muh martial arts pride" but is that really enough to throw away everything you've worked for so far, potentially for decades? I mean, its not like they can just go back to work for Yami after this one. 

So I am really curious what is going to happen next. And I wanna know how the Yomi kids are doing as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> saiga...we still don't know shit about him. Grandpa says he's evil, but he seems good in a way. And apparently he told his disciple to bring them to saiga, but apparently he's still continuing this effort. Where is it leading??



I bet it's ruse it was the 2nd master who told them to free Shigure and lead them to the base, while Saiga told them to kill everyone who got in. His disciple lied about who ordered what probably under orders.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 23, 2014)

3


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2014)

Holy shit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



GG Hongou


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2014)

Just read the chapter. The last panel....wow. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, nice to see Meatman make an appearance since luxury cruise fight.   So Kenichi and Miu are having a hard time with their opponents and it would seem that Kajima has his own believes in martial arts.  And then there is the last panel with Hongo and Saiga about to face off.:amazed


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2014)

Somebody is about to be used to show how strong Saiga is.


----------



## PPsycho (May 23, 2014)

Goodbye Hongo, you were a bro.


----------



## Sphyer (May 23, 2014)

Hongo vs Saiga?

Don't even care if Hongo losses/dies because this fight is too good not to happen (plus I like Saiga also).



This page had me laughing


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2014)

Also what is the Ryuusui Seikkuken *Second* that Kenichi used?


----------



## perman07 (May 23, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Also what is the Ryuusui Seikkuken *Second* that Kenichi used?


Can't believe you don't remember this. This is like Kenichi's rasengan, his go-to stomp-move. Second level is basically the same as the first, only it relies on eye contact to predict what his opponent will do.

It's what he used to beat Shou Kano, which is like ages ago.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 23, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Also what is the Ryuusui Seikkuken *Second* that Kenichi used?



Ryuusui Seikkuken is in three stages, 

First Level: Read the opponent's flow.
Second Level: Combining the opponent's movements with your own.
Third Level: Overpower the opponent by anticipating his moves and use his flow against him before he even thinks of it.

Its time for my powah to be shown, was  hoping it was against the Elder, but Hongou will be entertaining enough.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2014)

Hopefully Hongo won't get killed.

And do you think Kenichi and Miu could also do a combo which increases their strength? Would be really awesome.


----------



## Guiness (May 23, 2014)

D:

hongo vs saiga

get hype son. that endin was unexpected for me.


----------



## donaldgx (May 23, 2014)

inb4 that isn't Saiga
It's kuremisago's ninja master dressed as Saiga


----------



## Sablés (May 23, 2014)

Hongo was a bro.

RIP


----------



## Cromer (May 23, 2014)

Based Hongo, going out in a blaze of glory


----------



## Kyu (May 23, 2014)

Legitimately shocked by the last page. 

Hongo taking on the strongest Legendary Master of Yami's Unarmed division?

Something tells me this ain't ending in his favor.


----------



## Space (May 23, 2014)

I really like Kajima's fighting style. It's weird, funky, tricky and not mainstream. However, for someone who doesn't have any talent for Martial Arts, it doesn't feel right for _him_ to master this style. Feels more like an art for a prodigy to master instead.


----------



## Stannis (May 23, 2014)

holy shit that ending! 


4N said:


> D:
> 
> hongo vs saiga
> 
> get hype son. that endin was unexpected for me.



i can't even control my hype anymore


----------



## Gunners (May 23, 2014)

I think the guy we're seeing is not Saiga. The creator made him look ambiguous,  in the sense that he was hard to peg as a villain by actions in the previous arc. I don't think he would reveal how overtly evil he was through the alien; a bigger stage is required.


----------



## Yak (May 23, 2014)

Well this is certainly interesting.

I am having doubts about this being Saiga as well. I guess we will see next week. 

The way I understand it, each faction kind of has their own superhuman. Ryouzanpaku has the Elder, the weapons division has the other bearded old guy with the two katanas who is on Elder's level and since The One Shadow Nine Fists are supposedly the unarmed equivalent to that group, Saiga would have to play in the same kind of ball park for things to even out and to actually matter in the big picture.

So yeah... Hongou either hangs with "Saiga" for like five minutes and then gets utterly slaughtered, proving that Saiga is the real deal or he makes it an even fight, meaning we are probably dealing with a very skilled impostor. Skilled in the art of deception, which would only be logical considering he could be some kind of ninja master or something.

That said, I still don't understand what is with the sudden change, though. I'm not really complaining, I just find it odd. I mean, now even Hongou goes up against Yami like that? This chapter, Gaidar basically summed up what serves as the motivation for all those masters suddenly defecting: "If this sunset ain't beautiful, it must be destroyed". Yeah. So basically if it isn't done with some martial arts honour code, its crap and they won't participate.

Okay.
But then what in the world have they been doing all those years? I mean, they aren't working on this plan for like 3 weeks or so. It had to be years in the making. Did no one tell them they were preparing for a fucking WORLD WAR? How did they think this would go down, Street Fighter style, just with their fists and not without heavy weapons, financial and political threats? Just.. how?? Why is it suddenly all crap just because Yami is fine with deploying some submarines stacked with nukes or whatever? 

I just don't get it, but okay, whatever, as long as we are getting cool fights I'm good.


----------



## viduka0101 (May 23, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think the guy we're seeing is not Saiga. The creator made him look ambiguous,  in the sense that he was hard to peg as a villain by actions in the previous arc. I don't think he would reveal how overtly evil he was through the alien; a bigger stage is required.



it does feel strange that he would show his ''true face'' by threatening the comic relief character


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2014)

perman07 said:


> Can't believe you don't remember this. This is like Kenichi's rasengan, his go-to stomp-move. Second level is basically the same as the first, only it relies on eye contact to predict what his opponent will do.
> 
> It's what he used to beat Shou Kano, which is like ages ago.



Seikkuken was the one he used to beat Odin.

Ryuusui Seikkuken was the one he used on Sho Kano.

Ryuusui Seikkuken Second is new to me.



Furinji Saiga said:


> Ryuusui Seikkuken is in three stages,
> 
> First Level: Read the opponent's flow.
> Second Level: Combining the opponent's movements with your own.
> ...



Okay, now it makes sense.



Gunners said:


> I think the guy we're seeing is not Saiga. The creator made him look ambiguous,  in the sense that he was hard to peg as a villain by actions in the previous arc. I don't think he would reveal how overtly evil he was through the alien; a bigger stage is required.



I don't think he's THAT ambiguous. He is the leader of an evil organization of assassin martial artists who plan to bring upon the third world war. If he couldn't kill a single kid, he wouldn't be in that position.

He may have some ulterior motives, and some kind of morals that make him not_ so_ evil, but killing people is probably something he minds doing.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2014)

Yak said:


> Well this is certainly interesting.
> 
> I am having doubts about this being Saiga as well. I guess we will see next week.
> 
> ...



I also had a hard time with this, Codes are codes but war is a mess that breeds atrocities. The idea that we have a world were the bad guys fight with honor? It screams false in my head and corrupts my suspension of disbelief.

This was a better chapter for me, battle conflict drove the story as opposed to Fan service distraction. Good fight Choreography, a battle royale seems to lack this.


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2014)

Damn! Hongo don't die bro, lets see how long he can hold out against Saiga! 

So Kajima not only had no talent for martial arts but a weak body that he should have died from already. Shit son.


----------



## Sphyer (May 24, 2014)

Yak said:


> That said, I still don't understand what is with the sudden change, though. I'm not really complaining, I just find it odd. I mean, now even Hongou goes up against Yami like that? This chapter, Gaidar basically summed up what serves as the motivation for all those masters suddenly defecting: "If this sunset ain't beautiful, it must be destroyed". Yeah. So basically if it isn't done with some martial arts honour code, its crap and they won't participate.
> 
> Okay.
> But then what in the world have they been doing all those years? I mean, they aren't working on this plan for like 3 weeks or so. It had to be years in the making. Did no one tell them they were preparing for a fucking WORLD WAR? How did they think this would go down, Street Fighter style, just with their fists and not without heavy weapons, financial and political threats? Just.. how?? Why is it suddenly all crap just because Yami is fine with deploying some submarines stacked with nukes or whatever?
> ...



Yeah I thought it could have been handled better. They were in way too deep to suddenly have such a sudden change of heart together after all that happened. 

Now the One Shadow Nine Fists are down to just 3 members left basically. I'd say I'm kind of disappointed that everybody in the weapons team ended up being pretty one dimensional in terms of their beliefs too and lacking in some sense of real honor which is disappointing to say the least. The unarmed division has tons of interesting characters with layers but the weapons one basically ended up being just a group of killers who will probably all be defeated in this arc by the unarmed guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2014)

This up coming week's chapter should be interesting.  I'm really hoping the mangaka has Hongou hold his own against his boss for a few chapters.  

Also, just got my OVA/manga bundle and it would seem they are planning on doing the D of D arc on how the OVA ended.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2014)

saiga cant just become some comic book villain so easily.....GRR


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2014)

Damn those spoilers guys.


----------



## Space (May 30, 2014)

I SHALL NOT BE SPOILED!!! *_*


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2014)

But it's out already.


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2014)

Shiba made me laugh out loud. What he said was logical, but you don't usually see that train of thought coming from characters like him.


----------



## Algol (May 30, 2014)

Dayumn... Saiga made work of Hongo that easily.... shiiiittttt he's the real deal.

I don't get it though, I just want to know, is he good guy or bad guy?!?!?!?


----------



## PPsycho (May 30, 2014)

He seems pretty machiavellian, but we've yet to see what his real goal is.

Also dayum, taking one super master after another without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Space (May 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> But it's out already.



Oh, I only just saw the chapter


----------



## Sphyer (May 30, 2014)

Saiga not disappointing in his strength. Seems he will easily turn the match into his favor at the slightest show of weakness.

Knew that Shiba was going to appear soon enough since he had a score to settle with Saiga but wasn't sure how he was gonna fit into this fight. Did not think Hongo would be defeated so quickly so that came as a surprise


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2014)

For a second I thought he killed Hongo since it looked like his damn head exploded in one panel. 

Shiba being unpredictable as fuck, not even alien can predict him.  I didn't think he'd do this good tbh.


----------



## Yak (May 30, 2014)

So it really was Saiga. Well, Hongou didn't last very long. Ichiei doesn't fuck around, if there's a weakness he will exploit it without hesitation. The guy looks stern all the time but not like he has fought even remotely serious yet.

Was great to see Shiba this chapter. I just love this guy, I hope we get so him in a proper fight now.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 30, 2014)

I am not sure this is Saiga any more, something feels a bit off.


----------



## hell no (May 30, 2014)

Am I the only one who's disappointed that Saiga beat Hongo too easily? I know he's the big boss, but come one, Hongo killed that Indonesian guy, who was even able to give the old man a tough fight.


----------



## Sphyer (May 30, 2014)

I don't really mind. 

The fights in this series are not just about a persons level of skill but also their mentality in battle and how they capitalize on it. That's how for example, a bunch of the Shinpaku disciples were able to defeat a low tier master like Fortuna or how Hongo was able to defeat Jenazad who was far more skilled than him.

Hongo choose to make Saiga gamble thinking he had the higher odds of victory but Saiga evened out the playing field and ended up turning the tables himself and with his skills and percision, he was able to incapacitate Hongo. If anything, take that as a sign of Saiga's skills which I'm glad to see is nothing to snuff at for having so much hype in the series as Yami's leader and being the elders son.

Also, I'd mention on a different note that I'm liking the more villainous Saiga more. Honestly, I somewhat disliked his first appearance during the Tidat arc because he seemed way too much of a nice guy for a man in his position as Yami's head which has been doing all kinds of screwed up shit and even seemingly killed his own wife. He didn't even try to kill anybody there and instead gave those he defeated medicine to heal themselves which is weird for a Satsujinken. Now though, he's willing to kill Nijima for his own goals and I'm loving it 

I'm not sure what kind of goal he has in mind but he's one character that has always perplexed me in the series for far too many years.


----------



## Yak (May 30, 2014)

hell no said:


> Am I the only one who's disappointed that Saiga beat Hongo too easily? I know he's the big boss, but come one, Hongo killed that Indonesian guy, who was even able to give the old man a tough fight.



And maybe Saiga has far surpassed his father by now. How would we know, we have never seen him fight before.


----------



## Stannis (May 30, 2014)

why me disappoint  

well at least hongo's still alive


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

All the theories of this not being Saiga were soon put to bed with that clinic he ran on Hongou


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> All the theories of this not being Saiga were soon put to bed with that clinic he ran on Hongou



Its still possible someone his level is in his disguise, but the only possible one that makes sense is Senzui.


----------



## Tayimus (May 30, 2014)

Why would anyone even think Hongou would put up a good fight against Saiga?  I'm surprised Hongou is still alive and relatively unharmed


----------



## Space (May 30, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Why would anyone even think Hongou would put up a good fight against Saiga?  I'm surprised Hongou is still alive and relatively unharmed



Hongo wasn't aiming at any of Saiga's vital points, he was just trying to stop Saiga. So Saiga wouldn't fight to kill either.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 30, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Hongo wasn't aiming at any of Saiga's vital points, he was just trying to stop Saiga. So Saiga wouldn't fight to kill either.



 61.2 

Mistranslation


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

Lol stop making up things. Is that why the killing intent was so much it completely stunned Niijima and he couldn't move?


----------



## Cromer (May 30, 2014)

Based Matsuena


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2014)

Heh, didn't expect Hongou to get taken out that quick but at least he was allowed to live.  James Shiba is turning out to be an interesting fellow.    So Kenichi and Miu are taking their battles on the move in look for their friend I see.


----------



## donaldgx (May 30, 2014)

where are the Furinjii moves at? 

I'm leaning towards the "Zensui impersonating Saiga" theory right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2014)

It's going to be interesting to see who is going to be focused on for next week's chapter.  As now, there is the Kenichi infiltration team that has him and Miu already in battle with their own respective opponents, the Master battles that are taking place elsewhere, Saiga, and the Shinpaku/YOMI unarmed alliance that's also occurring.


----------



## convict (May 30, 2014)

Saiga ultimately is likely even stronger than Silcardo and Kushinada. It makes sense that he can deal with Hongou (who was shown to be far weaker than Silcardo) as such seeing that Hongou was handicapped in protecting Niijima.


----------



## Kyu (May 31, 2014)

So Saiga destroyed Hongo, can't say I'm astonished. I enjoyed the little skirmish and Hongo did alright considering the circumstances. Saiga is undoubtedly top dog of Yami. The way I see it- Mikumo & Jenazad are(was in Jenazad's case) right beneath him but individually stronger than the other unarmed masters. Wonder how Shiba will fare before Saiga disposes of him. He's a Grand master not unlike Hongo/Sakaki/Akisame/Shigure and the others IIRC.

Also, appears as if things are heating up between Kenichi and his opponent. Mentioned this previously but usually I don't care for disciple class scuffles but I've kind of taken a shine to the Kenichi v. Kajima fight.


----------



## blueblip (May 31, 2014)

Kyu said:


> So Saiga destroyed Hongo, can't say I'm astonished. I enjoyed the little skirmish and Hongo did alright considering the circumstances. Saiga is undoubtedly top dog of Yami. The way I see it- Mikumo & Jenazad are(was in Jenazad's case) right beneath him but individually stronger than the other unarmed masters. Wonder how Shiba will fare before Saiga disposes of him. He's a Grand master not unlike Hongo/Sakaki/Akisame/Shigure and the others IIRC.
> 
> Also, appears as if things are heating up between Kenichi and his opponent. Mentioned this previously but usually I don't care for disciple class scuffles but I've kind of taken a shine to the Kenichi v. Kajima fight.


Yeah, Matsuena has done a damn fine job with the Kenichi-Kajima fight. I don't know what's different about it, but it seems to be a lot more intense than his other fights, and is more akin to master fights than disciple ones.

Shiba is going to be a tough nut to crack. He's fought Saiga before, and I have no doubt he's got a plan to deal with him. I don't think he'll win at all, but he will be able to stall for time long enough to pull off a pyrrhic victory at the least.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 31, 2014)

This was really nice chapter, good thing that Hongou survived.
So some of you still think it's Senzui in disguise? Still a possibility I guess. Shiba might be the one to call him out on it, cause he's fought him before...
And go Niijima!!

Kenichi and Miu are doing pretty well too, considering they're also going after Niijima at the same time 



Yak said:


> And maybe Saiga has *far surpassed* his father by now. How would we know, we have never seen him fight before.



What the hell would that entail? Island busting shit?! xD


----------



## Golden Witch (May 31, 2014)

Well, Senzui is a master of Kajima.
And Kajima is a user of Ninjutsu.

Ninjutsu comes in 18 Disciplines.One of them being disguise and impersonating - Hensojutsu.
Seeing how this Manga works with how nearly superhuman the Masters are in terms of fighting, then I will not be surprised about a Master being able to impersonate someone so well when it comes to Ninjutsu/An Art of tricks.


----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2014)

I sure hope Senzui isn't impersonating Saiga. I'm liking Saiga's develop/fights in these fights so far to enjoy it being an impersonation.


----------



## Yak (May 31, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> This was really nice chapter, good thing that Hongou survived.
> So some of you still think it's Senzui in disguise? Still a possibility I guess. Shiba might be the one to call him out on it, cause he's fought him before...
> And go Niijima!!
> 
> ...



It doesn't always come down to large scale descruction. We don't even know what Ki-style Saiga uses in his fighting. Is he a dou user? Maybe he is not. Maybe he focuses more on controling the opponent. Maybe he has some form of style or defense that would even render the Elder's attacks useless or turn his powers against him. 

Or yeah, maybe he is capable of busting up entire islands. Who knows.


----------



## Algol (Jun 1, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Yeah, Matsuena has done a damn fine job with the Kenichi-Kajima fight. I don't know what's different about it, but it seems to be a lot more intense than his other fights, and is more akin to master fights than disciple ones.



I've mentioned a couple times here, Kajima is probably that expert class level, in between disciple and master, that Tanaka was when introduced, before he became a master and was killed by Ogata. This fight is Kenichi's "graduation" out of disciple class into that expert/apprentice class I'm thinking.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I too believe Kajima is Expert Class (or at the very least on the cusp of that level). The fact he can not only see but _react_ to Master's attack (albeit a casual one) gives weight to that opinion.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2014)

Algol said:


> I've mentioned a couple times here, Kajima is probably that expert class level, in between disciple and master, that Tanaka was when introduced, before he became a master and was killed by Ogata. This fight is Kenichi's "graduation" out of disciple class into that expert/apprentice class I'm thinking.


Kenichi has been confirmed expert class since the Tanaka arc began. In the chapter that Tanaka comes to Ryozanpaku, both the Elder and Akisame warn Kenichi and Miu that they have entered the most difficult phase of martial arts, and they mention how both Kenichi and Miu need to strive harder to overcome the 'expert hurdle' and become true masters.

To me, this is the first time Kenichi has so confidently fought before. As in, he didn't go in the fight thinking he's the underdog, but as a legitimate and peer of Kajima. That confidence is what I think is making this so intense.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 1, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Kenichi has been confirmed expert class since the Tanaka arc began. In the chapter that Tanaka comes to Ryozanpaku, both the Elder and Akisame warn Kenichi and Miu that they have entered the most difficult phase of martial arts, and they mention how both Kenichi and Miu need to strive harder to overcome the 'expert hurdle' and become true masters.
> 
> To me, this is the first time Kenichi has so confidently fought before. As in, he didn't go in the fight thinking he's the underdog, but as a legitimate and peer of Kajima. That confidence is what I think is making this so intense.



I was also having the impression he's now an expert, to be honest. Kajima is probably a higher level expert and Kenichi just has to catch up.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 6, 2014)

New chapter is out 
What type of worthless side character would tank an attack in a fight!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have nothing else to say, amazing chapter.
If this really is Saiga, there is no doubt about it, he is the strongest in this Manga, even the Elder might loose against him. 
Shigure knew what to do, RUN!! 
Though she gave him a nice view 
lol Shiba had no chance, so much for your revenge. 
Fool got finger fucked 
What type of worthless side character would tank an attack in a fight!
And finally the Miu "Saiga" meeting Miu, that was out of nowhere.


----------



## hell no (Jun 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking hell, this guy is so overpowered it's not even funny. I wonder why he hasn't personally killed the non-killing fist masters one by one. Why bother carrying out that shitty Eternal sunset plan when you can basically oneshot any of the good guys except for the old man?


----------



## Space (Jun 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell, this guy is so overpowered it's not even funny. I wonder why he hasn't personally killed the non-killing fist masters one by one. Why bother carrying out that shitty Eternal sunset plan when you can basically oneshot any of the good guys except for the old man?



Because he's most probably not the kind of evil that just wants death and destruction. He's the kind of villain who wants to bring peace by getting rid of "evil" in the entire world by force, even if it means becoming evil himself and lots of innocent people are killed in the process.

Even though he said he killed Miu's mother, I bet ya it's more like he's blaming himself how he could let her die.


----------



## Yak (Jun 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Le Furinji blood. 

I don't even know anymore


----------



## Space (Jun 6, 2014)

Why are you still using spoiler tags even though the chapter is already out?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 6, 2014)

You'd be surprised how many people bitch anyway when it's out.

"Put that in Spoiler Tags.haven't read it yet!"


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 6, 2014)

So many stuff packed into a single chapter. I don't even know.

Miu going berserk is getting old though


----------



## Kyu (Jun 6, 2014)

Saiga is too damn good, each week he impresses me more and more. The man is devastating.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 6, 2014)

So you guys really think Saiga'd be able to beat the old man? He's hella OP for sure! 

This chapter was damn nice, Kenichi's back in action and hopefully Niijima will have enough time to insert that virus till Saiga destroys that wall.



Kevintju said:


> Because he's most probably not the kind of evil that just wants death and destruction. He's the kind of villain who wants to bring peace by getting rid of "evil" in the entire world by force, even if it means becoming evil himself and lots of innocent people are killed in the process.
> 
> Even though he said he killed Miu's mother, I bet ya it's more like he's blaming himself how he could let her die.



This, probably. Would be surprised if it's not like this.

Shigure


----------



## Yak (Jun 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> So many stuff packed into a single chapter. I don't even know.
> 
> Miu going berserk is getting old though



Just like "I'm going to protect Miu!". But I guess that's just how they roll. No need for Kenichi to voice it every goddamn time. We know already.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 6, 2014)

Loved this chapter. It's hard to believe that it was just a single chapter.

I was expecting for Miu to have some kind of breakdown upon seeing her father, but instead she tried to kill him. Sweet.

And dat Shigure fanservice.



Algol said:


> I've mentioned a couple times here, Kajima is probably that expert class level, in between disciple and master, that Tanaka was when introduced, before he became a master and was killed by Ogata. This fight is Kenichi's "graduation" out of disciple class into that expert/apprentice class I'm thinking.



I think kenichi has been an expert for some time already.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Miu all like "daddy" and he's like "lol I killed your mom you know" and she suddenly goes into berserk mode


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 6, 2014)

Saiga is so overpowered that it's boring. It's much more amusing with the elder due to his goofy antics.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 6, 2014)

Saiga doesn't give a shit about anyone does he? He and Mikumo could probably solo Ryozanpaku minus the Elder.

Poor Shiba though. Was expecting much more considering he bragged about losing the first time because he got distracted.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 6, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Saiga doesn't give a shit about anyone does he? He and Mikumo could probably solo Ryozanpaku minus the Elder.
> 
> Poor Shiba though. Was expecting much more considering he bragged about losing the first time because he got distracted.


You were expecting Shiba to be more powerful than Hongo, equal rival of Sasaki? Anyone besides the Elder, the weapon master the elder faced and Mikumo will probably be easy for him to beat.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2014)

Saiga is just..holy shit!


And Kenichi is getting his shit pushed in..again..


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 6, 2014)

Am I the only one thinking that Saiga is OP as fuck?

I mean, being strong, good and all but he seems a tad too much to me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Am I the only one thinking that Saiga is OP as fuck?
> 
> I mean, being strong, good and all but he seems a tad too much to me.



His strength is fitting for someone being the leader of some of the strongest motherfuckers on the planet.


----------



## Typhon (Jun 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Am I the only one thinking that Saiga is OP as fuck?
> 
> I mean, being strong, good and all but he seems a tad too much to me.





Ciupy said:


> His strength is fitting for someone being the leader of some of the strongest motherfuckers on the planet.



Not to mention, this guy is in his prime and should be stronger then the Elder and look at what he can do. And he's like 200 something right?


----------



## hell no (Jun 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Am I the only one thinking that Saiga is OP as fuck?
> 
> I mean, being strong, good and all but he seems a tad too much to me.



No you're not. I rated this manga considerably lower when Saiga was revealed to be so fucking overpowered. While him being so strong seems logical, it's bad writing imo since it makes all the other masters excluding the old man and the weapon old man pale into insignificance. After reading this chapter, I feel that the previous 40 something volumes, in which the author spent a good amount of screentime to demonstrate how awesome the other masters are, seem pointless.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2014)

People are overreacting holy shit. Elder loves to fuck around he barely ever is serious or wants to end the fight quickly. 

People are forgetting his personality. Saiga is the polar opposite he doesn't fuck about not to mention that he is running against time as Niijima can potentially ruin what he has been planning for years, tell me again why he shouldn't try to end the fight quickly?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2014)

I think people are too used to illogical fights in manga series, fights where the weaker character puts up a valiant effort. Such fights point towards stamina and endurance being the deciding factor. Really speaking ( unless the victim is a tank), fights where there is a noteable difference in skill should end quickly because the opponent would find and capitalise on the opening quickly. Think Pacquiao v Hatton.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2014)

Seriously, we get someone who doesn't dick around or act overly cocky toward the good guys in a manga for once and people complain.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> No you're not. I rated this manga considerably lower when Saiga was revealed to be so fucking overpowered. While him being so strong seems logical, it's bad writing imo since it makes all the other masters excluding the old man and the weapon old man pale into insignificance. After reading this chapter, I feel that the previous 40 something volumes, in which the author spent a good amount of screentime to demonstrate how awesome the other masters are, seem pointless.



I think it's the opposite, it will make the victory against him much more exciting when it happens.

Because I don't think it's going to be the Elder to defeat him. Old masters are never the ones to defeat the evil disciples for good, that's an old trope. It will be some weaker master.

Now place your beats. Who will be the one to take Saiga down?

- Hayato
- Akisame
- Apachai
- Shigure
- Kensei
- Sakaki

My money is on Akisame-sensei.

Unless we get a timeskip to after Kenichi becomes a master or something like that. Then I could see Kenichi beating him.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> No you're not. I rated this manga considerably lower when Saiga was revealed to be so fucking overpowered. While him being so strong seems logical, it's bad writing imo since it makes all the other masters excluding the old man and the weapon old man pale into insignificance. After reading this chapter, I feel that the previous 40 something volumes, in which the author spent a good amount of screentime to demonstrate how awesome the other masters are, seem pointless.



What about that one evil bitch? The old hag with the huge tits. I always forget her name..

She seemed pretty strong though.


----------



## convict (Jun 6, 2014)

Akisame and Sakkaki (I personally consider them the strongest of Ryozanpaku if by a little) are no where near Saiga in strength. If one of them does take him down (Akisame would be the likelier candidate due to connection) it would have to be similar to Hongo vs Silcardo in which the good guy took down someone far superior through perseverance and being underestimated. I don't want that redundancy again, not to mention in this case Saiga is probably even stronger than Silcardo - as insane as that sounds.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2014)

that father/daughter reunion


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jun 6, 2014)

Kenichi always getting up when Miu is in danger is getting really old. Let the girl have a serious fight for once that's not bogged down by excessive fanservice.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2014)

I wouldn't say Kenichi is getting his shit pushed in. Even though he got clobbered it is important to note that he's controlling the direction of the fight.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Now that he's in "I will protect Miu-san!" mode, nothing can stop him.


----------



## Rax (Jun 6, 2014)

I was like "This chapter is Meh"

That was until I saw Miu run into Saiga.

I was like "Oh shit..."


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2014)

So fucking glad Saga didn't give miyu a hug and turn good on some Family matters shit 

Also Shigure


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol, reading this chapter was hilarious.  Kenichi was down but I knew that Satomi was going to be stupid enough to attack Miu and well it was obvious what would happen at that point 

He's about to fight the real Kenichi.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm really starting to dislike that Miu has to be put in danger for Kenichi to fight at his absolute best.  I thought I'd get used to it but it's actually starting to annoy me.  And can we have the girl able to save herself?  Against a real opponent, not fodder like those female ninjas that came outta nowhere?  She's supppsed to at least the level as Kenichi! 

Other than that, great chapter.  Saiga's badass and seeing him do his thing was awesome.  And Miu's reaction to meeting him was so unexpected, I cried out "Holy shit!"


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah, it is a bit strange that practitioner, of the Saving Fist, draws out his potential when protecting a loved one.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I'm really starting to dislike that Miu has to be put in danger for Kenichi to fight at his absolute best.  I thought I'd get used to it but it's actually starting to annoy me.  And can we have the girl able to save herself?  Against a real opponent, not fodder like those female ninjas that came outta nowhere?  She's supppsed to at least the level as Kenichi!
> 
> Other than that, great chapter.  Saiga's badass and seeing him do his thing was awesome.  And Miu's reaction to meeting him was so unexpected, I cried out "Holy shit!"



Have we been reading the same manga?  This is the first time when Kenichi could actually show that he's surpassed Miu.  We knew it was going to happen eventually and it's been a very long time coming now.  He's always wanted to save her but has never been able to really do so as she has always been stronger than him.  Now though?  They've been apparent equals for a while now and this is Kenichis chance to finally surpass her.

This isn't an instance of a girl being unable to save herself, it's Kenichi finally surpassing her.  It's not like Miu is some helpless girl, she's been kicking more ass than Kenichi for the majority of the manga.  It's about time he gets to properly save her on his own.


----------



## convict (Jun 8, 2014)

The author constantly drives home the fact that a completely bloodlusted Kenichi is overall a greater fighter than Miu (a lot of that has to do with his tenacity) but I don't know if a non-bloodlusted Kenichi will ever be able to beat her while sparring.


----------



## Yak (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope this time will be different. That his resolve won't help Kenichi at all because he is facing someone who is just like himself in that regard- only more experienced.

Its already been shown that Kenichi can muster up a great deal of strength, skill and creativity when he is pumped like that. Doesn't mean he will always win though. Koukin was someone who had similar resolve to him and didn't give an inch, Kenichi simply couldn't just go and beat him. I hope this battle will be similar.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 8, 2014)

Read the first volume.

I'm in love.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 8, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Have we been reading the same manga?  This is the first time when Kenichi could actually show that he's surpassed Miu.  We knew it was going to happen eventually and it's been a very long time coming now.  He's always wanted to save her but has never been able to really do so as she has always been stronger than him.  Now though?  They've been apparent equals for a while now and this is Kenichis chance to finally surpass her.
> 
> This isn't an instance of a girl being unable to save herself, it's Kenichi finally surpassing her.  It's not like Miu is some helpless girl, she's been kicking more ass than Kenichi for the majority of the manga.  It's about time he gets to properly save her on his own.



Yes. We have been reading the same manga.  Notice how I phrased my post, I said she's _at least_ the same level as Kenichi, and didn't say something like "She's waaaaaaaaaaaaay stronger than him!".  Kenichi didn't show that he surpassed Miu here, nothing of the sort actually, though it's more likely the case than not.  Miu didn't even need saving ( I should have phrased that differently. I meant to double back and write something else, or put quotation marks to mock the saving. I forgot) here, Kajima didn't even beat her.  She was still fighting when Kenichi tackled Kajima (I actually stared at that page cause I didn't understand why the mangaka pointed out she was still throwing punches yet had to have Kenichi interrupt) so the scene does nothing but show that, once again, "Kenichi will protect Miu".  And that's grating on my nerves.  We've heard it time and time and time again.  And Kenichi actually legitimately saved her from Jenazad's brainwashing.  Kenichi already proved himself true to his words that he'll protect her! We don't need to hear him say it again, especially when she wasn't even in danger.  No, this was just a contrived way for kenichi to harden his resolve so he can beat Kajima.  And. It's. Getting. OLD. FAST!

Anyway, that was my problem with this scene where Kenichi is concerned, my real problem was with Miu.  What I meant with my post was can we get a fight where Miu prove herself against a capable, equal opponent?  No, we usually get fights where Miu is handicapped or is fighting someone so far out of her league, we don't expect her to win.  I'm sure we've gotten a few but they are so forgettable compared to Kenichi's fights.  Now, here, we were given these two Kunoichi who I don't even remember seeing prior to this arc and it's getting annoying.  Then we have Kenichi "saving" her when she didn't even need it, it's just ugh...

Here's a scenario that would have hit most of the bases. Have Miu attack Saiga just like she did, DON'T have Kajima interfere (seriously WTF did the mangaka have him interfere for anyway? What, did he think a MASTER couldn't protect himself from a DISCIPLE? Ugh) but have Saiga hesitating to kill her.  Then while they're fighting, Kenichi wakes up and sees Miu fighting someone out of her league and moves to jump in and help.  But Kajima blocks him!  So now Kenichi is fighting Kajima and Miu is fighting her father, and it's a race against time for Kenichi to defeat Kajima before Saiga gets over his sentimentality and kills Miu.  Here Miu is in real danger and actually needs help and it's not scene is not set up in such a way just for Kenichi to "save Miu". Of course, Miu doesn't get her equal opponent but beggars can't be choosers I guess.  Actually now that I reread what I wrote, I won't be surprised if the two fights end up happening, which would make this scene completely and utterly pointless.

All in all, this was a good chapter.  I enjoyed it.  It was just that small part that irked me cause it's getting too repetitive.  I know it's kinda this manga's "thing" and in another 100 chapters we'll probably have another similar set up and Kenichi will say the same catchphrase but I just needed to vent.  I'm really just whining is all, I admit it.

Side note:  Why'd you see it necessary to tell me that Miu has been kicking more ass than Kenichi when I said straight out she's at least as strong as him?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw that scene more like Kajima trying to protect Miu from Saiga if anything.

Honestly to me, Miu has some of the most boring fights in series so I don't really care if she doesn't even get her own fights at all. The last time I remember really enjoying a fight of hers was when Kenichi and her teamed up against the elder during the tournament.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2014)

Eh... I don't mind the save Miu thing, it's a classic shounen clich?, every shounen has the protagonist's quirks that get repeated every arc, and Kenichi's is protecting Miu.

He actually looked pretty badass in this chapter because he said he was going to protect Miu just when Saiga and Kajima had decided to kill her, so in a way Kenichi is challenging Saija himself. I mean, what could stop Saiga from killing Kenichi if Kajima lost? It doesn't seem Kenichi cares.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jun 9, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I saw that scene more like Kajima trying to protect Miu from Saiga if anything.
> 
> Honestly to me, Miu has some of the most boring fights in series so I don't really care if she doesn't even get her own fights at all. The last time I remember really enjoying a fight of hers was when Kenichi and her teamed up against the elder during the tournament.



It's cause Miu's fights are always one-sided. The only serious opponent she has had was Rimi, a deranged Ryuto fangirl, and it was so drenched in fanservice you couldn't take the fight seriously.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 9, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Read the first volume.
> 
> I'm in love.



Welcome to the club! Keep on reading!
Planned to re-read some (of the earlier) fights myself, but yeah, no time.


----------



## aegon (Jun 9, 2014)

This "Saiga" lacks his trademark gauntlets on both arms and legs. The probability that he is a fake is quite high. furthermore he said that he is responsible for miu's mother's death. It would be interesting if it was the kuremisago's boss the one responsible for her death.


----------



## Space (Jun 9, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I saw that scene more like Kajima trying to protect Miu from Saiga if anything.



I saw that scene the same way too at first, but there's another way to interpret it.
When Saiga said that anyone opposing him should be killed, Kajima was simply following orders and tried to defeat (or even kill) Miu. It would be extremely subordinate-unworthy to think "let's chill and let Saiga handle Miu, because he's strong enough anyways, he doesn't need me".

In short, Saiga gave an order to stop Miu and Kajima followed orders.


Regarding Kenichi's spirit of fighting, it suits his sense of justice. His reason to fight has always been when it's actual needed and not just to defeat an opponent without a sense of urgency. If I may be blunt and dare say this, I think his personality is not that of a _TRUE_ Martial Artist, living for the sake of martial arts. He would rather use any means to protect someone, even if that means not fighting at all. In fact, his lack of spirit suggests he sees fighting as a last resort solution.
There's nothing especially positive or negative with this, but I think he will not achieve Master Class if he retains this spirit easily, unless he's put in a situation where Martial Arts is the only solution for an extended period of time, like a real war with tons of people to protect and bad guys to defeat.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2014)

aegon said:


> This "Saiga" *lacks his trademark gauntlets on both arms and legs*. The probability that he is a fake is quite high. furthermore he said that he is responsible for miu's mother's death. It would be interesting if it was the kuremisago's boss the one responsible for her death.



This dude took out two super masters with relative ease.

If he is a fake then the good guys are in a lot of trouble.


----------



## aegon (Jun 12, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This dude took out two super masters with relative ease.
> 
> If he is a fake then the good guys are in a lot of trouble.



Sorry I forgot to write that I suppose that "saiga" is kajima's other master, the kuremisago's chief. This would justify his incredible strength and the fact he epured miu's mother, another kuremisago that supposelly betrayed her bethren.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 12, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Miu all like "daddy" and he's like "lol I killed your mom you know" and she suddenly goes into berserk mode



Father of the year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2014)

Heh was gone a bit but now I'm here.    Anyway finished reading the current chapter and thought it was interesting.  So Miu finally meets her father and pretty much snaps when he tells her he killer her mother.    Man Saiga really comes off as unstoppable this chapter but it's going to be interesting to see how the upcoming chapters are going to be handled.  Also, I'm wondering for the anime if the D of D will be getting animated after all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2014)

too straight forward IMO..there's gotta be a twist somewhere


----------



## TigerTwista (Jun 27, 2014)

So...are we seeing a chapter this week or is the waiting continuing?  I've also posted up the links for the OVA's to hold folks over while we're waiting for the next chapter


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2014)

TigerTwista said:


> So...are we seeing a chapter this week or is the waiting continuing?  I've also posted up the links for the OVA's to hold folks over while we're waiting for the next chapter



Hook us up with the OVAs, bro.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

we havent had a new chapter in like 10 years, what's the hold up


----------



## TigerTwista (Jun 27, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Hook us up with the OVAs, bro.





TigerTwista said:


> Well considering I have been seeing people keeping an eye on the manga I know folks are still interested in this series but since no one seems to not really pay any mind to the OVA's at this point in time I'll go ahead and provide the links since its all the way up to 9 at the moment
> 
> last link I know i did was 4 and 5 here's the 6-9
> 
> ...



 there ya go...its awesome lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

What a tweeeeeeeeeest


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2014)

ah.. er... umm.. ehh....... wat the fuck?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah we're gonna need some loooong explanation on that one.
Especially since this character wasn't even hinted at, as far as I know.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2014)

So... Then the Saiga that Kenichi met on the mountain that saved his life was the real Saiga? 

Guess that explains the discrepancies between the "good saiga/bad saiga" that we've seen so far. I suppose this was foreshadowed, but who the fuck is the other guy?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2014)

Who the fuck..


----------



## convict (Jun 27, 2014)

So Saiga isn't the one shadow?


----------



## Sablés (Jun 27, 2014)

yeaaaah, not much of a fan of this development. 

On another note, that pose


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 27, 2014)

What's with the reactions? It was pretty obvious from the begining as some people speculated, it's Kajima's other master. The only unexpected part was Saiga not being the One Shadow. 

Now I wonder if he was even a part of Yami, or was Senzui impersonating him for the whole manga?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 27, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> What's with the reactions? It was pretty obvious from the begining as some people speculated, it's Kajima's other master. The only unexpected part was Saiga not being the One Shadow.
> 
> Now I wonder if he was even a part of Yami, or was Senzui impersonating him for the whole manga?



Indeed, it was predicted a bunch for some time now. People even thought he was the pretending to be Saiga as well (props for them figuring it out). Though I commented that I hope it wasn't gonna go down that route.

Sadly, despite it being a pretty sudden twist, I'm pretty disappointed.

All the drama and conflicting aspects about Saiga in the series has been truly destroyed now. The true One Shadow is this Senzui guy who trained Kajima and has no real character backing for us at the moment. All the emotional groundwork is pretty much gone with Saiga and his conflicting history and attitude. I'm not saying good Saiga isn't cool but he was much more interesting as a villain. Now to me, it feels kind of cheapened.

 I'm going to suspect that he's been hidden/undercover as people for a long time for whatever reason (maybe to avoid being found by Senzui?)

With the way everything has shaping up now, I'm starting to feel like this actually may be the series final arc or next to final arc at least. With Kenichi fighting Kajima right now, depending on how far their fight goes. if he defeats him then that's basically the strongest disciple in Yami beaten and Kenichi has no one else to fight anymore. Though there are still loose ends to consider (like Mikumo and Kensei) but with the way things are shaping up to right now, I feel like those things will be resolved soon enough along with Saiga defeating Senzui and Yami fully collapsing. Though Oganosuke still is around. Maybe they will all skirmish but then escape to fight in a final battle later. That's my hope at least.


----------



## Rax (Jun 27, 2014)

Shigure was bored.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm really glad Saiga is a good guy in the end, but I too wanted him to actually work to destroy the bad guys from the inside. With this revelation it seems Senzui was borrowing his identity this whole time, and Saiga was just hiding in the shadows, waiting to strike.

Another thing, why did he even need to impersonate Saiga? Isn't being the head of the Kuremisago reason enough for the bad guys to follow him? Or was that a secret too, with only Kajima knowing the truth?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2014)

I didn't like this twist either. Unless there is another twist and Saiga is actually evil, this sucks. The Senzui guy is a completely new character that needed more build up to be the actual villain of the series, while the "good Saiga" is a completely alien character that goes against what he had seen before. If this is the final battle of the manga, it's going to be a battle between two characters I don't care about.

I just hope the author is not actually rushing the end of the manga.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 27, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I didn't like this twist either. Unless there is another twist and Saiga is actually evil, this sucks. The Senzui guy is a completely new character that needed more build up to be the actual villain of the series, while the "good Saiga" is a completely alien character that goes against what he had seen before. If this is the final battle of the manga, it's going to be a battle between two characters I don't care about.
> 
> I just hope the author is not actually rushing the end of the manga.



I've been actually a bit worried about this since the arc sort of started. The whole Eternal Sunset thing has been hyped for years as it basically being serious final goal and it actually started to take place right now. I thought the arc would focus more on the weapons team and the whole sunset stuff would basically be in effect for a few arcs until the climax. Now though, most of the One Shadow Nine Fists basically defected, the Danzaiba and their disciples have been getting handled pretty good. Now with all the recent developments I said in my last post, it is making me even more prone to think that.


----------



## Space (Jun 27, 2014)

This twist did feel rushed, especially introducing a new character as the final villain is just meh in a series that has run this long

EDIT: Dat Miu tho


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2014)

It's probably related to those xenophobic freaks.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 27, 2014)

oh yeah I knew that fool wasn't me. 

Time to destroy the imposter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> What's with the reactions? It was pretty obvious from the begining as some people speculated, it's Kajima's other master. The only unexpected part was Saiga not being the One Shadow.
> 
> Now I wonder if he was even a part of Yami, or was Senzui impersonating him for the whole manga?



This.

Great chapter, can't wait to get the whole story!

@Sphyer: I understand where you're coming from and yeah, there's no mystery anymore (or well, at least not entirely, we still don't know everything), the tension somewhat dissipated, but maybe this is leading to the next phase. And especially if you're right and it's the last or second to last arc, it would have happened anyway at some point.



Red Hero said:


> Shigure was bored.



That was so cute


----------



## Kyu (Jun 27, 2014)

We finally get to see the real Saiga thrown dem legendary hands.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 27, 2014)

Good chapter.  Kinda disappointed that Saiga really isn't a villain, but it WAS forshadowed.  And some people even predicted this very development.  That the dude that trained Shinpaku for a bit was actually Saiga.  Bravo.  But I'm confused as all Hell that Kajima was the disciple to both these Masters, yet apparently one was hiding from the other in order to strike.  Just...how in the world does that work?

Side note: I find it sad that this Villain twist was pulled off waaay better than the one in Naruto.....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2014)

I think Kajima doesn't care whether his master is satsu or katsu, he just wants to grow as a martial artist. He has no other principles other than living for martial arts.

It's similar to Tanimoto, who joined Yomi because he wanted to keep being Sougetsu's disciple, not because he agreed with Yami's ideals.

Also the twist itself was not bad. The situation that it set up, which is a fight between two completely new characters, is. I hope it's not the final battle of the manga, and this arc is longer than it seems, or it will be a disappointing ending.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 27, 2014)

No, no, that's not what I meant.  I'm not asking why would he.  I'm questioning _how_ Kajima was able to learn from two separate Masters that seemingly wanted to kill each other.  Did Saiga and Senzui not know that their Disciple was learning from someone else as well?  Was Kajima disciple to both at the same time, or was did he learn from one then studied under the other one permanently?  But Kajima referred to both his Masters in the present tense...  Did Senzui not know his Disciple was getting orders conflicted with own? 

I just can't rationalize it in my head


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2014)

Heh, that was an interesting chapter to say the least.    In truth not that surprised on the Saiga situation.  From what I've read in this thread and others were speculations that the "Saiga" in the base wasn't Saiga at all.  Still, this guy took out Hongo and Shiba with relative easy. Hopefully the story between Saiga and Senzui is explained in the next few chapters.  And yes, the pacing and where we are in this arc has me worried that we are coming to this series conclusion. :amazed


----------



## perman07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Side note: I find it sad that this Villain twist was pulled off waaay better than the one in Naruto.....


Well, I think this one is worse, even though the Naruto reveal was trite. The Tobi reveal had the problem of being built up too much. This reveal had the exact opposite problem, it wasn't built up at all, so there was no emotional investment in the reveal.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2014)

I think this will ultimately set up a comparison and contrast between Saiga and Kenichi, which does not surprise me. It is looking as though Saiga failed to protect the woman he loved; and I suspect that the people, who targeted Saiga's wife, will target Mui for the same reason.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 27, 2014)

I liked the tweeeest.

And I don't think this is the series finale.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2014)

This twist was on some M Night shit  I hope they explain it better next week. Glad the series is back, them two weeks had my friday mornings feelin kinda empty.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> This twist was on some M Night shit  I hope they explain it better next week. Glad the series is back, them two weeks had my friday mornings feelin kinda empty.



Yeah, FT was kind of lacking in the fanservice department, huh?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, FT was kind of lacking in the fanservice department, huh?


Yeah Hiro's actually trying to write a decent story for once. After he gets bored of that in 2 or 3 chapters we'll be back to the status quo of titties and ass all over the place again tho.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

At least I was right with the Hensojutsu being applied (Ninjutsu Discipline of Disguise and Impersonating).
But I didn't expect this.

Now I'm wondering if Boryaku applies here as well.
Strategies and Tactics including the Manipulation of Politics and Events to influence a certain enemy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2014)

Lol, well if anything, with the real Saiga back this means that Kenichi can take Miu out for a date without retribution from the Elder.    Unless the son is like the father, then Kenichi might have to fight him as well as the Elder for Miu's hand in marriage. :amazed


----------



## Stannis (Jun 27, 2014)

so saiga was a good guy all along  what ever happened to the saiga's father/son moment and the epic fight i've always anticipated

and who the fuck is this senzui guy

bored shigure was the best thing about the chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2014)

Lol, well in technicality Shigure in any situation will make a chapter. 

That being said, I wonder how the mangaka is going to handle all these fights.  You now have the Saiga/Senzui fight (which is going to be taking panel time to probably explain the backstory), the Kenichi/Kajima fight, the Masters fight (which is probably going to break off into the Masters fight and the Hayato/Mikumo fight), and the YOMI/Shinpaku vs the YOMI weapons team fight.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 27, 2014)

perman07 said:


> Well, I think this one is worse, even though the Naruto reveal was trite. The Tobi reveal had the problem of being built up too much. This reveal had the exact opposite problem, it wasn't built up at all, so there was no emotional investment in the reveal.



I was talking bout the Kaguya Twist, not the Obito Reveal, but I guess that comparison is even more appropriate.  However, I still like this twist better than either of those two


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2014)

Bored Shigure was Adorable

So real Saiga helped Kenichi and Miu and im guessing he was with yami at one point trying to kill it from the inside


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2014)

double turn.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2014)

Then what is the identity of that girl who he was affiliated with back in japan?


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2014)

i refrained from posting here cause I am still under shock. It has been some time since I have seen such asspull. I do not mind the fact all that much that somebody was impersonating Saiga since that was at least slightly foreshadowed with that strange guy being around and caring for Miu. (edit: actually I do. Beginning to introduce this so late dont cut it ) However, making the main villain a NEW character introduced hundreds of chapters int he story, totally outa nowhere, is just MEH.

I can see all kinds of ways thins can be retconned WELL in hinsight (he is i.e. Miu's uncle who killed his sister in order to frame saiga so that saiga dont get to lead the kuromisago and he can become 1shadow throught his act ... he could be introduced as Mikumo's son i.e., he could have been a love rival to Saiga etc pp ...) theres room here to build this into a viable background, surely.

BUT IT IRKS THE FUCK OUTA ME THAT I HAVENT SEEN THIS GUY BEFORE AND HE JUST FELL OUT OF THE HEAVENS TO CLEAR THAT AWESOME TENSION CREATING PROBLEM OF DAD BEING AN EVIL MASTERMIND THAT KILLED MOM  - JUST LIKE THAT. PLOTPOINT; ERASED, COMPLETLY.


I is not amused.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm, well in all honesty I think the current event that just happen was out of plot convenience.  Had not this reveal happen, this would have left just one master (Shigure) to try to stop Saiga from preventing Nejima from fully uploading the virus.  And going from what we've seen, I doubt that wall and a near naked Shigure would have made a difference.  So hopefully Matsuena can explain what just happen with the two Saigas and give us some background on the new guy and his role in Miu's mom death.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2014)

i KNEW saiga was not so cliche  -slow clap- good on syun for letting everybody know saiga was a champ playing the narrative the whole time  he WAS that guy from the beginning too i bet, just helping the good guys

I think it would have been way too disappointing knowing this cliche evil guy is saiga who attacks miu even after protecting her beforehand from silcardo  (hah i was just pretending to care!)

Its kind of clever because we never really have known the one fist, we've just known that saiga was supposedly him. And then we get this other guy actually him in disguise packing everyone up, training the rookies a bit and even transporting them to the island was a stroke of genius on par with him impersonating the fat guy back then


----------



## Algol (Jun 28, 2014)

haegar said:


> i refrained from posting here cause I am still under shock. It has been some time since I have seen such asspull. I do not mind the fact all that much that somebody was impersonating Saiga since that was at least slightly foreshadowed with that strange guy being around and caring for Miu. (edit: actually I do. Beginning to introduce this so late dont cut it ) However, making the main villain a NEW character introduced hundreds of chapters int he story, totally outa nowhere, is just MEH.
> 
> I can see all kinds of ways thins can be retconned WELL in hinsight (he is i.e. Miu's uncle who killed his sister in order to frame saiga so that saiga dont get to lead the kuromisago and he can become 1shadow throught his act ... he could be introduced as Mikumo's son i.e., he could have been a love rival to Saiga etc pp ...) theres room here to build this into a viable background, surely.
> 
> ...



Haegar and a few others, I think you're looking at it the wrong way. I'm not going to tell you not to criticize or anything, think what you want to think, I'll just try to give some perspective.

I think you guys are looking at the reveal from the wrong angle. 
The reveal is not so much: "omg the man behind Yami and the one who killed Miu's mother and the overarching villain of the series is Senzui!!!!" (aka some rando we don't care about)... 
The reveal is more "omg Saiga, Miu's father who we thought this whole time was the man running Yami and the one who killed Miu's mother and the overarching villain of the series... it's actually not him, he's a good guy!!!!"

It's a bit of an unconventional twist that lacks the good-guy-to-bad-guy emotions, but still has some impact being a bad-guy-to-good-guy one, etc.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 28, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i KNEW saiga was not so cliche  -slow clap- good on syun for letting everybody know saiga was a champ playing the narrative the whole time  he WAS that guy from the beginning too i bet, just helping the good guys
> 
> I think it would have been way too disappointing knowing this cliche evil guy is saiga who attacks miu even after protecting her beforehand from silcardo  (hah i was just pretending to care!)
> 
> Its kind of clever because we never really have known the one fist, we've just known that saiga was supposedly him. And then we get this other guy actually him in disguise packing everyone up, training the rookies a bit and even transporting them to the island was a stroke of genius on par with him impersonating the fat guy back then




1) Clich? aren't necessarily a bad thing

2)  What made Saiga interesting from the start were the contradictions surrounding his character. His unveiling portrayed him as the big bad, a monster who murdered his wife for unknown reasons; this is inverted in Tidat where his motives involved rescuing Miu. However that was a  personal affair, the Eternal Sunset is  business and the ruthlessness he demonstrated this arc renewed his status as a true antagonist and the very idea that  Saiga was willing to kill his morals and anyone who stood in the way of his ideals, regardless of relation (despite the fact that he obviously cared for Miu) added a whole lot of depth to his character beyond, "good guy working undercover". 

On top of that, this has more than likely destroyed whatever chances there were of the Father/Son fight fans anticipated for years...this reveal sucked


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2014)

This chapter, in a nutshell, reminded me of that aizen fanart pic of ichigo slashing aizen then aizen saying that he wasn't aizen, ichigo was and then ichigo turns into aizen. 

Its that brand of over the top insanity that i expect from kenichi, and i really didn't have any issue with it at all. There will be time to explain the real one fist's motives later, and i thought the flashback to miu's mom's death was suitably vague enough to leave such a thing open all that time ago as well. It wasn't as simple as claimed.


i didn't expect a father son fight, as grandpa would have one shotted him regardless and i always thought that. You think the son can beat the master? The experience level is too wide, that's why they had to delay elder on that island for so long to begin with.

And i do personally think cliche is a very bad thing, and boring honestly...


----------



## Algol (Jun 28, 2014)

Algol said:


> *Also, I'm calling it. Kajima's other master killed Shizuha (Miu's mom).* He might be an even bigger bad or something, and Saiga has infiltrated and ran yami to get to him or some shit. Idk, whatever, either way just calling it that the Kuremisago other master of Kajima killed the mom (probably clan struggle or some shit).



Oh and haha! Called it. At least that the other master (Senzui) killed mama Furinji, and he's a big bad.



Also, the whole masks thing always reminds me of the joke that was Mission Impossible 2.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 28, 2014)

Masks aren't that bad, but clothing under clothing was overkill


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 28, 2014)

Lmao I wondered bout the clothing too.  I was like, "Wait, what? How many layers did they have on?!"


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2014)

it's like in noblesse, they just create their cloths on the spot when they need em


----------



## Kyu (Jun 29, 2014)

> i didn't expect a father son fight, as grandpa would have one shotted him regardless and i always thought that. You think the son can beat the master? The experience level is too wide, that's why they had to delay elder on that island for so long to begin with.



I dunno...if Saiga is powerful as his fake(Senzui) & capable of defeating two Grand Masters(Hongo & Shiba) with relative ease back-to-back, then I see him hanging with The Elder at the very least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2014)

You think he could be STRONGER than elder??? uh...dunno about that. I put him on a level between grand master and legendary master, going towards legendary but not there. I consider there to be a extremely huge gulf in that area, so he could easily be taking out 1 or 2 ryouzanpaku masters at a time, but still loose easily against old man who i think could probably beat the rest of ryouzanpaku by himself not even using much of his full strength.

Considering the feats he was doing at like 0.00001 percent of his actual ability, i think that should just be a matter of course.

That doesn't mean saiga is a pushover of course, his destructive power clearly reaches Dragonball-like levels, which is clearly beyond grand master in my opinon.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 29, 2014)

Let's not make Elder into a god now, he fought Jenazad and Apachai, but didn't actually defeat either of them, Mikumo is most likely on his level, the weapon team boss was shown to be literally equal to Elder.

Now if we consider that the alliance between OSNF and the weapon division must be based on some kind of equality, then the One Shadow must be on Genosuke's level, meaning Elder's equal. And Saiga is probably on Senzui's level.


----------



## MDave (Jun 29, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> You think he could be STRONGER than elder??? uh...dunno about that. I put him on a level between grand master and legendary master, going towards legendary but not there. I consider there to be a extremely huge gulf in that area, so he could easily be taking out 1 or 2 ryouzanpaku masters at a time, but still loose easily against old man who i think could probably beat the rest of ryouzanpaku by himself not even using much of his full strength.
> 
> Considering the feats he was doing at like 0.00001 percent of his actual ability, i think that should just be a matter of course.
> 
> That doesn't mean saiga is a pushover of course, his destructive power clearly reaches Dragonball-like levels, which is clearly beyond grand master in my opinon.


Would you happen to have an idea which chapter numbers it was with the elder doing his ridiculous feats against kenichi and miu? Just to remember how awesome he was haha. Hey, costumes and disguises might be a trait of the Furunji family! Garyu-X, Saiga using 2 disguised in the 2 appearances he's been in, and Miu in her er ... Glasses and school girl outfit?! She doesn't need to wear glasses right?

Maybe new villain Senzui is a furinji or related ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2014)

MDave said:


> Would you happen to have an idea which chapter numbers it was with the elder doing his ridiculous feats against kenichi and miu? Just to remember how awesome he was haha. Hey, costumes and disguises might be a trait of the Furunji family! Garyu-X, Saiga using 2 disguised in the 2 appearances he's been in, and Miu in her er ... Glasses and school girl outfit?! She doesn't need to wear glasses right?
> 
> Maybe new villain Senzui is a furinji or related ...



That would be chapter 230.  Appropriately titled Mysterious...Hell.


----------



## MDave (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks  I wonder what percentage of power he would need to use now with kenichi and miu to do what he did back then to hold them off.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Let's not make Elder into a god now, he fought Jenazad and Apachai, but didn't actually defeat either of them, Mikumo is most likely on his level, the weapon team boss was shown to be literally equal to Elder.


Yeah, Yokiō and he are shown to be roughly on par with each other, but Hongo killed Jenazard, even though Jenazard was admittedly stronger than Hongo.

Who'd win in a fight is not determined by strength alone -- that much was made clear a few hundred chapters ago.

I'd also doubt Mikumo is on his "level", but she'd probably also give him "a hard time".  She clearly seems strong enough to handle 2 or 3 Ryozanpaku masters, maybe even at the same time (despite sensing how their power multiplies when they fight in sync), but I just don't see her beating (read:  killing, in Satsujinken) Hayato.

It's in much the same way that though Ken'ichi beat Shō Kano, who was the "strongest" Yomi member at the time, he lost soundly to Tirawit Kōkin's Muay Boran...such that Ken'ichi lost his heart as a fighter as a result of his heart literally stopping in his chest.  It's all about match-ups and circumstances.



> _Now if we consider that the alliance between OSNF and the weapon division must be based on some kind of equality, then the One Shadow must be on Genosuke's level, meaning Elder's equal. And Saiga is probably on Senzui's level._


That assumes a lot.  The Hachiō Executioner Blades might just be in it for the Eternal Sunset just like everyone else in Yami.

The only thing we know for sure is that the Hayato and Ganosuke are both hailed as "Invincible Supermen", and that Ganosuke's the only person to have given Hayato an injury while fighting.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 1, 2014)

MDave said:


> Thanks  I wonder what percentage of power he would need to use now with kenichi and miu to do what he did back then to hold them off.



0.0003%.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2014)

Animeprodestiny site with the spoiler pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 4, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Animeprodestiny site with the spoiler pics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Noice!


----------



## haegar (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oy oy, looks like its getting badass there, not bad


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2014)

chapter's out

Silver Spoon chapter 104


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat final counter


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2014)

Yet another point that needs explanation. I wonder how he came up with that technique or what it does exactly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2014)

Very interesting chapter.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



So we get to see how Satomi trained in the past.  Wow, so for him to learn Ki flow he sacrificed the use of one of his eyes in the process.  Very interesting counter at the end of the panel and hopefully it'll be explained next chapter.


----------



## haegar (Jul 4, 2014)

meh chapter to me. cant quite nail why but I expected more somehow. dont quite understand the flashback of both of them teaching him. dont think the I destroy my body for super move is new, either. 

waiting for next week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2014)

just what is kenichi's destructive capability at this point in time!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm guessing that Kenichi new technique is some sort of counter that uses opponent's momentum against himself.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 4, 2014)

Miu was small when her mother died, right? That means in this flashback it was already after Senzui killed Shizuha(unless Kajima is like 30 years old, and just doesn't age  ).

So Saiga's defection from Yami must be pretty recent, he was probably indeed trying to go with the Eternal Sunset to wipe out all the evil guys at once. Otherwise he would go get his revenge right then and there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2014)

only the people who follow katsujinken truly believe in the organization. as far as we know, saiga hasn't killed anyone so far.

I'll wait to hear his side of the story


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm waiting to see just what he did at the end right there..


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 4, 2014)

Getting Ogata/Kensei vibes from Satomi right now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2014)

That was so badass. Especially Kenichi at the end 

So he brought it to the next level. I only wonder if it's a tech he was working on but didn't finish till now or if that was his ace.


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 4, 2014)

somehow at the end i was expecting Kenichi to perform a perfect Seidou Gouitsu


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2014)

Pretty sure at the end kenichi just used the third stage of the thing he has been using forever.

Cant recall what its called lol.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Pretty sure at the end kenichi just used the third stage of the thing he has been using forever.
> 
> Cant recall what its called lol.



Yeah. And it annoys me a bit they're not putting a note in with the translation. Pretty much forgot all the techniques.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 4, 2014)

We'll it's literally "level three" of Ryuusui Seikuken in Japanese, IIRC. Kenichi has never reached this stage before, though you can see him using level two earlier in the chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2014)

he's reached super saiyan basically  now he can blow up planets


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2014)

Bout' time he turned this around.


----------



## hell no (Jul 5, 2014)

Why the hell don't they translate the tech names into English? Yes, I know they would sound very clumsy but they would be much easier to remember than those meaningless romanized names. Fucking hell, almost every time I run into one of those names, I have to look up for its meaning on the Internet.


----------



## MDave (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks like these disciples are reaching the height of their class, and Kenichi is getting so close to get the title of strongest disciple. I hope this manga dosnt end there when he does though. I would happily read for another 10+ years of him going through expert class and maybe even master class ... Then super master ... Then super grand master ... Then elder master class hah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2014)

I kind wished this fight was more closer from start to finish instead of the typical last minute burst.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 7, 2014)

What do you think Ryouzanpaku's goal is with training Kenichi? Is there something they're trying to achieve or prove? I doubt he's actually a sacrifice to the development of martial arts like Kajima.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2014)

Wrath said:


> What do you think Ryouzanpaku's goal is with training Kenichi? Is there something they're trying to achieve or prove? I doubt he's actually a sacrifice to the development of martial arts like Kajima.



I think the masters started training him because they saw a bit of themselves in him.  As for the hellish training, it was to quickly build up his core for him to be taught techniques.  I don't think there was any ulterior motives unless you look at the fact they were strapped for cash and he was will to pay for the training.


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2014)

there is nobody capable of suffering a harsher training than kenichi. being masters of that caliber, you just wanna know what might be the endresult of training such a guy. it's kind of like building fusion reactors or atom colliders, there is a small chance the planet blows up, and its a freaking PITA, but there might just happend to be something extraordinary as a result ....


also, that kid is incorruptible. naiv, but incorruptible. nothing wrong with making an incorruptible idiot turn into an incurruptible badass.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2014)

Wrath said:


> What do you think Ryouzanpaku's goal is with training Kenichi? Is there something they're trying to achieve or prove? I doubt he's actually a sacrifice to the development of martial arts like Kajima.



I think at first they needed the money and they taught him out of pity.

But now..I think they want him to continue their legacy and see how far he could actually go.

As it has been said,nobody except Kenichi could survive the kind of training they put him through.

That's his talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2014)

Animeprodestiny site has come up with this week's spoiler images.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Animeprodestiny site has come up with this week's spoiler images.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww,I thought we were going to have the full chapter dedicated to the disciples fight..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2014)

575 is out.
Link removed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2014)

Miu definitely inherited a lot from Shizuha


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2014)

For a single chapter the backstory felt really extensive there was a lot of information. Good pacing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2014)

What i want to see is Shizuha fighting. I'm assuming that dude killed her because she was protecting Miu the whole time...but i want to see the whole fight


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Miu definitely inherited a lot from Shizuha



hmm that she did 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Space (Jul 11, 2014)

I liked the flashback too, nothing dragging out too much with a nice cliffhager to boot. Also, teaching martial arts to Kajima The Talentless seems to be in line with their philosophy as well.


----------



## haegar (Jul 11, 2014)

so im guessing that guy got a decent psych crack after he killed his dad and it went downward from thereon? still, this gonna be ending in some utter bullshit like "I killed her to save her from having to experience all this fighting" 

also, I still dont quite see how this story of the past could have remained secret for so long? shit still puzzles me


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2014)

Was reading the chapter and as soon as I saw Senzui, I thought, "This better not be a fucking love triangle, I will rage!"  But no, thank God it didn't end up like that.  And I too liked the pacing of the flashback.  Gave the needed info and no more, it didn't drag on.

But I, like haegar, am still trying to understand how no one could find out bout this.  And what did Saiga disagree with Hayato about if it wasn't the differing philosophies of Katsu/Satsujinken?  I know it's smarter to wait til the end, but things should be falling into place at least...


----------



## haegar (Jul 11, 2014)

I would hold your horses on the love triangle till we see more. clearly senzui not only was her fiancee on paper but wanted her ...though I stand by my his stupid dad making his son kill him is what started the downward spiral ...

what I do indeed not at all get at this point is how elder akisame and co could not smell something was fishy and just went with that we were betrayed attitude all the time, that one is very weird...

edit: I can only assume senzui set it up to that end, and maybe elder knew stuff but respected some weird ass decission of saiga's to roll with this?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Was reading the chapter and as soon as I saw Senzui, I thought, "This better not be a fucking love triangle, I will rage!"  But no, thank God it didn't end up like that.  And I too liked the pacing of the flashback.  Gave the needed info and no more, it didn't drag on.
> 
> But I, like haegar, am still trying to understand how no one could find out bout this.  And what did Saiga disagree with Hayato about if it wasn't the differing philosophies of Katsu/Satsujinken?  I know it's smarter to wait til the end, but things should be falling into place at least...



It probably was differing philosophies regarding Katsu and Satsujinken. Even though he is not an evil individual, I don't get the impression that he would stop himself from killing someone. I'm of the opinion that he takes the neutral approach (the approach ordinary people would take), which is is to say he doesn't believe in killing to further his craft nor does he believe in preserving the enemies life at all costs.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It probably was differing philosophies regarding Katsu and Satsujinken. Even though he is not an evil individual, I don't get the impression that he would stop himself from killing someone. I'm of the opinion that he takes the neutral approach (the approach ordinary people would take), which is is to say he doesn't believe in killing to further his craft nor does he believe in preserving the enemies life at all costs.



Ah that's a good theory.  I'll roll with that one til proven otherwise.



haegar said:


> I would hold your horses on the love triangle till we see more. clearly senzui not only was her fiancee on paper but wanted her ...though I stand by my his stupid dad making his son kill him is what started the downward spiral ...
> 
> what I do indeed not at all get at this point is how elder akisame and co could not smell something was fishy and just went with that we were betrayed attitude all the time, that one is very weird...
> 
> edit: I can only assume senzui set it up to that end, and maybe elder knew stuff but respected some weird ass decission of saiga's to roll with this?



I'm hoping to God it doesn't dissolve into a triangle.  I think we've had just about enough of that with Kenich>Miu<Shou/Takeda/Other-guys-I-don't-care-to-remember.

The Elder being in on the ruse doesn't make much sense to me. Didn't we see (or thought we saw) Saiga killing Shizuha from his perspective as well as Miu's?  At the very least, wasn't the Elder that told Miu that her father killed her mother?  What reason would have to tell her that?  And why would Saiga just expect Miu to not be confused as shit over the cover-up and just accept "I must get revenge for your mother"?

I'm honestly confused cause the timeline would suggest Saiga was helping Senzui long after Shizuha's murder.  The only way that could be possible is if Saiga only recently found out it was actually Senzui that killed her.  But how can that be when practically the whole world thought it was Saiga that did it?  Wouldn't Saiga immediately know that there was only a few people with the particular skill set to impersonate him AND kill Shizuha AND get away from his father (if I remember correctly)?!  

And wasn't this whole frigging Eternal Sunset YEARS in the making?  That means Senzui, as the true One Shadow, has been masquerading as Saiga for YEARS.  Wouldn't that also mean that Saiga wasn't helping him for YEARS?  And doesn't that m--

Y'know what? I'm just gonna stop right there.  Cause the more I think bout it, the more I hink "Wait what?"

Side note: Who was it that took Shiba's eye?  Saiga or Senzui?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> The Elder being in on the ruse doesn't make much sense to me. Didn't we see (or thought we saw) Saiga killing Shizuha from his perspective as well as Miu's?  At the very least, wasn't the Elder that told Miu that her father killed her mother?  What reason would have to tell her that?  And why would Saiga just expect Miu to not be confused as shit over the cover-up and just accept "I must get revenge for your mother"?



The Elder never told her that he killed his mother. The reason Miu knew that was because she had faint memories as a baby of her mother going off being killed by a person who she refered to as her husband before collapsing. 

It is kind of weird though how Miu was aware of all this as a baby. Only thing Elder ever told her in detail about Saiga was that chapter with Kenichi/her being told his "story" and how he was off fighting instead of being there to protect Shizuha. Though I wonder how much of that story is true.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Miu definitely inherited a lot from Shizuha



Well the phrase isn't "shake what your mama gave you" for nothin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2014)

The upcoming chapters should prove interesting if some of the focus will be on Miu's parents and the events that lead to Shizuha being killed.  I'm also wondering how the mangaka is going to handle all what has happen up til now and how they will be spaced out through out the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> The Elder never told her that he killed his mother. The reason Miu knew that was because she had faint memories as a baby of her mother going off being killed by a person who she refered to as her husband before collapsing.
> 
> It is kind of weird though how Miu was aware of all this as a baby. Only thing Elder ever told her in detail about Saiga was that chapter with Kenichi/her being told his "story" and how he was off fighting instead of being there to protect Shizuha. Though I wonder how much of that story is true.



*shrugs* I could have sworn it was the Elder but whatever. What about the load of other questions I came out with?

EDIT: Just reread the Apachai/Kenichi vs. Agaard/Koukin fight.  Man, that fight was great.  That was IMO one of the best fights in manga.  So, I can't help but compare that to the Saiga/Kenichi vs. Senzui/Kajima fight we have now, and I'm sorry this fight is coming up short so far.  For what it's worth though, this latest chapter made me kinda like Senzui...


----------



## haegar (Jul 11, 2014)

I likewise like that disciple fight there lots. the feels for their respective masters dont come close here but as it is I think this is supposed to go differently. I sorta expect Kenichi to nakama both masters and his opponent, though by the time he is done with that somebody might die regardless ...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2014)

I can see Kenichi doing so with Kajima but if he is able to nakama Saiga and Senzui after what happened, then he would have the strongest Talk no Justu of any shonen MC in recent memory


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> *shrugs* I could have sworn it was the Elder but whatever. What about the load of other questions I came out with?



Don't really know myself. Things became really confusing now that Senzui showed up and not only that but pretended by Saiga at certain points and  how we've already confirmed that Saiga and Senzui were working together at a certain point after Shizuha's death (when they were training Kajima..or at least i assume it was after that). At this point, it's hard for me to really discern anything happening right now without more information.

I did however like the idea of Saiga being more of a neutral fighter than pure katsujinken and satsuijinken martial artist and that's part of what caused conflict with The Elder.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2014)

Great chapter! Now let's get to the bottom of this next chapter!


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 17, 2014)

Early chapter release 
Chaptee 21.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So yeah, as expected Senzui killed Shizuha, and Saiga the genius he is is none the wiser. 
Wonder why Saiga joined up with the OSNF, thought he was a Katsujin Ken. 

Doe dat Kuremisago tits and ass 
Chaptee 21.
Chaptee 21.

Curse you Senzui


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2014)

Decent chapter


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Decent chapter



tits and ass galore


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2014)

Senzui killing off high bred booty, what a fucker.


----------



## Darth (Jul 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Decent chapter



If by decent you mean "unnecessary and another excuse for more fanservice" then sure. 

But we literally gained no new progression or information from this chapter. We already knew Senzui killed Saiga's wife. His motive was more or less irrelevant.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 17, 2014)

I wonder who is going to win,Senzui or Saiga.

I wonder from whose death would the plot benefit more..


----------



## Space (Jul 17, 2014)

If Saiga wins, I'd say the story will be pretty much over.
If Senzui wins, we will have a real evil villain to defeat by both Miu and Kenichi.

So I'll say Senzui will win, unless the author decides to stop drawing this manga.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2014)

...what was the point of this chapter?

Also, I hate Plot Induced Stupidity.  I miss Psyren...

Side Note:  I've been waiting on it cause I didn't wanna sound stupid but I can't hold it anymore.  Am I the only fucking one who's getting Madara vibes from Senzui?


----------



## hell no (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't like this chapter. even 16 fucking years ago saiga and senzui were making kenichi's masters look like shit.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2014)

Darth said:


> If by decent you mean "unnecessary and another excuse for more fanservice" then sure.
> 
> But we literally gained no new progression or information from this chapter. We already knew Senzui killed Saiga's wife. His motive was more or less irrelevant.



The _fanservice_ is unnecessary but I wouldn't say progression was not made. We know that the guy was framing Saiga for some time, we know that Saiga was legitiately a part of the killing fist, and I wouldn't say Senzui's motives are irrelevant. 

The conflict between Mui's people seems as though it is going to be important down the line.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2014)

Gunners, we literally knew all of that already, or at the very least it could have been easily inferred.  We learned nothing knew except that Shizuha was the Kuremisago's Number Two.  Which seriously begs the question, why didn't Saiga realize his wife could have only been taken out by one other person?

Also, isn't there a such thing as Killing Intent in this manga?  You telling me that all these Masters couldn't feel the Intent practically rolling off of Senzui?

Also, Why the Hel--y'know what?  I'll stop right here before I tear this chapter apart.  I liked the last chapter. This one, not so much


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2014)

Except we didn't know all of that. 

The introduction of Senzui raised questions as to whether Saiga was actually a member of the killing fist; this chapter confirmed that he was. 

This chapter indicated that Senzui was framing Saiga before he took the life of his wife. Beforehand, it was not clear when he started to frame Saiga. 

This chapter indicates that Senzui was following someone's order, and that his actions were in response to the civil war between the clans. 

Covering those areas, inside of one chapter is progressive. Moreover, we are getting a greater insight into the personality and behaviour of Saiga and Senzui. 

As for why people did not detect his killing intention, he is a cold blooded killer whose focus is on stealth, what did you expect? He comes across as a sociopath so, when he decides to kill, it's unlikely that he has the feelings of malice that would give an ordinary man away. 

As for why Senzui didn't realise his wife could have been killed by only one person, huh? The fact that he pinned her death on someone else indicates there were other options. She died in the aftermath of a battle, so more than one option was available.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Except we didn't know all of that.
> 
> The introduction of Senzui raised questions as to whether Saiga was actually a member of the killing fist; this chapter confirmed that he was.



Except we already figured that out last chapter, which revealed that Saiga disagreed with his Hayato's teachings. From there, practically everyone concluded that Saiga wasn't a full blown goody two-shoes Katsujinken.  If I'm not mistaken, the chapter before that one showed Saiga and Senzui training Kajima.  What the Hell were you thinking Saiga was if not at the very, very VERY least, someone who practiced both Katsu and Satsujinken depending on the situation?!



Gunners said:


> This chapter indicated that Senzui was framing Saiga before he took the life of his wife. Beforehand, it was not clear when he started to frame Saiga.



I don't even know why this would be important, but if it wasn't evident to you, from last chapter, that Senzui's betrayal would build up to Shizuha's death then I dunno what to say there.  I didn't even pay this bit of info any mind, as I had more important questions for the flashback.



Gunners said:


> This chapter indicates that Senzui was following someone's order, and that his actions were in response to the civil war between the clans.



Again, why is this even important?  Even if it was on someone else's order, it was Senzui that went to them to stop the conflict, which was dead obvious from the ending of last chapter.  I seriously didn't pay this any mind as I had already guessed how things would play out.  And I'm quite sure I wasn't the only one.



Gunners said:


> Covering those areas, inside of one chapter is progressive. Moreover, we are getting a greater insight into the personality and behaviour of Saiga and Senzui.



We learned NOTHING knew bout Senzui OR Saiga's personalities, ESPECIALLY Saiga!  Everything in this chapter was laid out from last chapter. I mean, I should be happy that the flashback flowed so well, but the pacing that was so great in the last was ruined by this one IMO.  If this is the end of the flashback, it should have ended with last chapter and have Saiga and Senzui explain the rest through dialogue.  It would have even made sense, in context, as Saiga asked what happened



Gunners said:


> As for why people did not detect his killing intention, he is a cold blooded killer whose focus is on stealth, what did you expect? He comes across as a sociopath so, when he decides to kill, it's unlikely that he has the feelings of malice that would give an ordinary man away.



Dude, what?  They're all stealth killers!  This is the Kuremisago!  I'm not talking bout ordinary men. I'm talking bout Masters detecting Masters.  Can someone just mask their Intent?  It's not like suppresing Ki, as I'm sure you know.  For crying out loud, Disciples can detect a Master's Intent!  I could be wrong though, I might have the wrong series but I'm sure I've seen instances of it.



Gunners said:


> As for why Senzui didn't realise his wife could have been killed by only one person, huh? The fact that he pinned her death on someone else indicates there were other options. She died in the aftermath of a battle, so more than one option was available.



Again, dude, what?  Shizuha shat on multiple fighters (perhaps they were Masters even) at once, just like Saiga did when Kenichi met him, and yet you say there were other ways that could have gone?  I said this question upon the release of last chapter and it's irking me even more now.  Saiga knows that there's traitor FROM THIER OWN SIDE. He knows the traitor is impersonating him (and he fucking leaves his wife's side?!) and is good enough to kill multiple Kuremisago Masters without much trouble.  And then he knows that the killer is good enough to murder his wife, who is a fucking beast!  Name another person who would fit all the criteria (Hell, the only people who could have fit the description is Senzui, Shizuha [before she died] and Saiga himself!).  There is no way Saiga shouldn't have figured that out from the beginning, all signs would have pointed to Senzui.  And any man who just lost his wife to a traitor would be suspecting EVERYONE.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2014)

> Except we already figured that out last chapter, which revealed that Saiga disagreed with his Hayato's teachings. From there, practically everyone concluded that Saiga wasn't a full blown goody two-shoes Katsujinken. If I'm not mistaken, the chapter before that one showed Saiga and Senzui training Kajima. What the Hell were you thinking Saiga was if not at the very, very VERY least, someone who practiced both Katsu and Satsujinken depending on the situation?!


The joint training of Kajima occurred many years after his wife's death. It was clear when he joined and people questioned whether he was working undercover. 



> I don't even know why this would be important, but if it wasn't evident to you, from last chapter, that Senzui's betrayal would build up to Shizuha's death then I dunno what to say there. I didn't even pay this bit of info any mind, as I had more important questions for the flashback.


Respond in line with what I was saying; not once did I say it wasn't clear to me that Senzui's betrayal would lead up to Shizuha's death. What I'm pointing out to you is the fact that this chapter indicates his betrayal and deception involved more than just Shizuha and Saiga. 



> Again, why is this even important? Even if it was on someone else's order, it was Senzui that went to them to stop the conflict, which was dead obvious from the ending of last chapter. I seriously didn't pay this any mind as I had already guessed how things would play out. And I'm quite sure I wasn't the only one.


1) It points towards other players. 
2) It shows how things unfolded. 
3) It shows the characters temperament. 


> We learned NOTHING knew bout Senzui OR Saiga's personalities, ESPECIALLY Saiga! Everything in this chapter was laid out from last chapter. I mean, I should be happy that the flashback flowed so well, but the pacing that was so great in the last was ruined by this one IMO. If this is the end of the flashback, it should have ended with last chapter and have Saiga and Senzui explain the rest through dialogue. It would have even made sense, in context, as Saiga asked what happened


You learned nothing new. 



> Dude, what? They're all stealth killers! This is the Kuremisago! I'm not talking bout ordinary men. I'm talking bout Masters detecting Masters. Can someone just mask their Intent? It's not like suppresing Ki, as I'm sure you know. For crying out loud, Disciples can detect a Master's Intent! I could be wrong though, I might have the wrong series but I'm sure I've seen instances of it.


The above makes me chuckle. "We didn't learn anything new", when we learned that a certain individual was evidently able to mask his killing intent. 



> Again, dude, what? Shizuha shat on multiple fighters (perhaps they were Masters even) at once, just like Saiga did when Kenichi met him, and yet you say there were other ways that could have gone? I said this question upon the release of last chapter and it's irking me even more now. Saiga knows that there's traitor FROM THIER OWN SIDE. He knows the traitor is impersonating him (and he fucking leaves his wife's side?!) and is good enough to kill multiple Kuremisago Masters without much trouble. And then he knows that the killer is good enough to murder his wife, who is a fucking beast! Name another person who would fit all the criteria (Hell, the only people who could have fit the description is Senzui, Shizuha [before she died] and Saiga himself!). There is no way Saiga shouldn't have figured that out from the beginning, all signs would have pointed to Senzui. And any man who just lost his wife to a traitor would be suspecting EVERYONE.


Yes, there were other ways that she could have gone out, evidenced by the fact that he thought she died in battle. You speak as though her feats make her invincible or as though every other fighter is on the same tier as the mooks she disposed off; a silly belief when it was noted, this chapter, that her being on the battlefield was a risk.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2014)

@Gunners: I really dislike saying the same thing over and over again, and I see us going down that road.  I'm gonna leave it as is before I get wrapped up in another fruitless debate. You're well within your right to like the chapter.  I, however, didn't.  To each his own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2014)

This was an interesting chapter.  So we got more backstory between Saiga and Senzui and why Senzui was doing the actions he did.  Also from the looks of it, it would seem that this should be the end of the flashbacks and we are back to the current time with the multiple fights going on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2014)

Darth said:


> If by decent you mean "unnecessary and another excuse for more fanservice" then sure.
> 
> But we literally gained no new progression or information from this chapter. We already knew Senzui killed Saiga's wife. His motive was more or less irrelevant.



'excuse' 'unnecessary'?

Uhh..i didn't know a clearly categorized ecchi series needed an excuse for fanservice.

And as for unnecessary, i actually kind of liked how they went into depth with senzui's fall from grace.. Yeah its not hard hitting stuff, but it wasn't unenjoyable in my opinion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmm, I'm wondering if the elders that Senzui made the deal with weren't gotten rid of after the cease fire was obtained.    Seeing the lengths Senzui went to achieve his goal I wouldn't put it past him to expedite their presence into the next life if they were to cause problems for any of his future plans.


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2014)

hm. so some things clarified, but then the real saiga said he is with one shadow nine fists and they are the good guys having a non aggression pact. is trans bad, am I stupid, or does some shit just not add up yet?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 17, 2014)

Silcardo said the same, IIRC


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2014)

who even founded yomi? are they like hydra which just is everywhere? the old man and kushinada even fought against them in ww2 like hydra, but now shes one of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2014)

yes, they have a non aggression pact amongst each other, but saiga sounded like he joined them for worldpeace wtf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> who even founded yomi? are they like hydra which just is everywhere? the old man and kushinada even fought against them in ww2 like hydra, but now shes one of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hmm, I'm thinking she's the next character to get a flashback explanation on the reason she join an organization that she was fighting against in the past.  

As for that non aggression pact, I'm thinking it was for the Kuremisago clan that was pretty much having it's own civil war within it's members.  And the only reason why there was a cease fire was because the Elders for that clan wanted their pound of flesh that Senzui carried out because of his belief on what he was doing would limit the casualties, even if it meant the death of his friend's wife.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting chapter. I'm starting to buy the Senzui guy as the villain, but I still don't like the goody goddy Saiga. I want to see more backstory. Show how their relation to Yami was.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2014)

As we wait for the scans of 577, animeprodestiny has released some images of the raw.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2014)

no images of kenichi kicking ass


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL'd at the random image of Renka's cleavage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2014)

Well going from the images it would look like Kisara is going to be fine for the moment and it looks like another girl is joining in on the battlefield.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 25, 2014)

Chapter is out 
422


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 25, 2014)

I completely forgot about Odin  And Renka came out of nowhere, I figured she would bring the whole Phoenix Alliance with her if she were to appear, but I guess that would be overkill.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 25, 2014)

why must seig be left out?


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2014)

Odin is broken


----------



## Space (Jul 25, 2014)

Kinda sad that this arc really starts to feel like the last arc in which every character joins in the last all out battle


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 25, 2014)

Quick google search reminded me that those two guys that came with Renka and Odin are uncle Hakubi's disciples. So question is, where the heck is he, and why isn't he the one taking on the masters.


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe he's with the other Masters.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah. I've been wondering why Ryozanpaku didn't bring friggin' Hakubi with them. The dude was implied to be a beast, from the time Apachai fought the bird carrying assassin. Maybe he'll make a save in the next chapter or two, protecting the kids from one or both masters.

This chapter was fun. Not plot moving or anything, but I liked the way the fight between the kids is being drawn.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2014)

When did Odin get out of the chair?  His return was so well timed, too...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> When did Odin get out of the chair?  His return was so well timed, too...



I think he has been able to since he helped Kenichi fight Ogata quite a few chapters back.  Plus Akisame was healing him after that arc in the park so it's not surprising to see him on his own two feet knowing the doctor that healed him.

Anyway, I really enjoyed this chapter.  It focus on the disciples fight and now it looks like we get to see whose leadership proves more advantageous.  Also, Chikage was adorable in this chapter.    We got so see more emotion from her and she got after Kisara for hitting Ukita.  Also nice to see Renka join in on the fights and Hibiki's two disciples.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 25, 2014)

Hakubi's disciples got owned by Keniichi a loooooonnnnnggggg time ago. Unless they really improved, it's gonna be pathetic

Oh Kisara...I love the chain mail


----------



## Typhon (Jul 25, 2014)

My favorite character is back and on his feet! Finally! The only true rival of Kenichi


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2014)

It feels like the manga is about to end

Odin and Hermit are his true rivals imo

With Beserker and Kajima


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2014)

Typhon said:


> My favorite character is back and on his feet! Finally! The only true rival of Kenichi



Lol, not only that but he's taken charge of the YOMI/Shinpaku team up.   It's going to be interesting to see how his strategies are going to work against the other guys that taken charge of the YOMI's arms disciples, and what plan he's going to come up with on taking the two master class fighters that have entered the battlefield. 

Going from the preview it looks like the next chapter will focus on Kenichi's masters.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 25, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Hakubi's disciples got owned by Keniichi a loooooonnnnnggggg time ago. Unless they really improved, it's gonna be pathetic
> 
> Oh Kisara...I love the chain mail


As opposed to everyone else on that battlefield who has been owned by Kenichi?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2014)

WTF!? Now we got 
*Spoiler*: __ 



supernatural shit going down with giant faceless glowing women with giant boobs coming out of the sky blasting shit to piece..and....is that the american chick that sasaki has a thing for?




I gotta see this chapter, im serious what the fuck


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2014)

Worst spoiler images ever. Of all time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2014)

578 out.
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto.


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Mikumo was a freaking beast in this chapter.  Holy shit, I knew she was strong but this.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mikuno too stronk


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2014)

If all those masters together can't soften her up for a pounding then I don't even think indulging in military weapons would get me closer to tappin that ass on my own. 
Gotta love Kensei's ability, its definitely something I'd learn if I got into martial arts.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, I think Mikumo is stronger than Jenazad. Shit, the only good guys that can hang with her 1v1 is the Elder or Saiga.

Kushinada style


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2014)

This is just..no longer just martial arts,not even fancy ones.

We have broken into the magical territory people.


And holy shit at Mikumo..


----------



## haegar (Aug 1, 2014)

Kushinada releasing the erect nipples of death


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 1, 2014)

Like what the fuck was that  I'll assume it was supposed to be symbolic of how Kushinada is strong, and not actual magical phantoms 

Or this chapter was a flashback of one of the soldiers, told many years later when he was wasted in a bar.


----------



## Darth (Aug 1, 2014)

nope, those were magical ghosts.

I think?

I have no idea.

Also who the fuck is Kensei?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2014)

Kenechi''s perverted master is Kensei.....or is that dude all in white that did not partake with Mikumo.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 1, 2014)

There are 2 "Kensei's". One is a normal name of master Ma, the other is Ogata's nickname, and when he's adressed as such it basically means "Saint Fist".


----------



## haegar (Aug 1, 2014)

After re-reading I am very much afraid Kensei Ma will sacrifice his life for a suicide move that binds Kushinada's true body and gropes her boobs thorougly before being ripped to shreds by her ghost hands


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 1, 2014)

What a way to go though.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

Kushinada is so broken.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 1, 2014)

Ogata is also called Kensei. 

Although neither of the two kenseis we know are saints


----------



## Sablés (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn

Kensei (Ogata) and Mikumo recked this chapter.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

I would have sworn Kensei had his fingers on Agaard's throat  GG we all know Ogata don't fuck around


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep you shall be missed Agaard.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 1, 2014)

Saint Fist, my ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol, after re-reading the chapter, I notice that Mildred got off a shot despite being tied down by Ma.  

In all honesty, after seeing Mikumo release her powers I'm now wondering how the battle with the Elder is going to go down.


----------



## hell no (Aug 1, 2014)

The Muay Thai master is one of the most powerful shadow masters and now he just got beat in 1 move by Kensei?? Where's logic???


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2014)

haegar said:


> After re-reading I am very much afraid Kensei Ma will sacrifice his life for a suicide move that binds Kushinada's true body and gropes her boobs thorougly before being ripped to shreds by her ghost hands



As long as he gets to motorboat dem bare titties I'd say mission accomplish for this battle here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2014)

You assumed Kensei was weak. Plus Kensei used SDG it's a pretty broken technique.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2014)

hell no said:


> The Muay Thai master is one of the most powerful shadow masters and now he just got beat in 1 move by Kensei?? Where's logic???



Lol, I think any particles of that concept died when Mikumo showed off her battle aura.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

hell no said:


> The Muay Thai master is one of the most powerful shadow masters and now he just got beat in 1 move by Kensei?? Where's logic???



Look at how Akira got destroyed casually. 

Some masters are just better and we all knew Ogata was broken from the start and he is using Dou and Sei together an already master level so you can Imagine the boost it gives. 

Also Agaard was worn out like all the "good" guys. Looks how battered and bruised they are


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2014)

This is Kenichi, those guys don't have super-human durability (well, yes, they do, but not in the same level as most shounen). If one of them takes a clear blow from another master, they can easily die in one hit, or at least get knocked out. It doesn't happen often because they also have incredible dodging skills, but their battles tend to end in one hit.

Also... man, that a double spread in the end. Awesome art (and tits) is awesome.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 1, 2014)

Agaard Brahman and Sougetsu weren't nearly as exhausted as the Ryo masters for obvious reasons. And yeah, Master's aren't exactly durable so a well placed hit from other masters can knock them out which is why they tend to dodge or counter.

What's odd here is, both Agaard and Brahman got the drop on Ogata and were still beat. Surprising


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 1, 2014)

the main bad guys are still healthy since they outnumbered the Ryo masters.   even the bad guys that joined them are banged up and have holes/blood dripping down.

this aura that they have together isnt going to hold up because of old the injuries and exhaustion.   i have a feeling Mikimoto or whatever the big tit bitch name is,  is going to break it with the help of her crew.   


seems Elder is the only non-injured master and he is going to be needed.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2014)

Mikumo


Ogata has been asking for a Akisame asskicking


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 2, 2014)

When will the Elder arrive? We need him


----------



## Heisu (Aug 3, 2014)

Lmfao Mikumo overpowered as fuck as always. Ryo is about to get stomped here period. Elder better hurry up.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2014)

I better get my Kensei vs Akisame fight, even though it should just switch to Ken chan vs eyepatch shitter.


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2014)

Holy fucking shit that fight. Its 'only' a disciple fight but still, the tension is off the charts. And the destructive power of Shinogidachi is just crazy


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2014)

is the the 2nd time he's used a shigure technique?


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2014)

Enjoyed this chapter. This fight is actually pretty hype.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 13, 2014)

Legend said:


> is the the 2nd time he's used a shigure technique?


Yes. The first (Kosaka Slash) was during his fight with Ryuto when he was switching between imitating his different masters. Though he's used lessons from her training plenty of times.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2014)

i loved that panel lol

i thought so


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2014)

That Shigure panel disrupted my flow, too


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 13, 2014)

That kunai is damn lucky Crazy fight though. It's actually interesting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2014)

Another satisfiying chapter. I can not wait till next week.




Yak said:


> That Shigure panel disrupted my flow, too



heh...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 13, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that chapter was pretty good.  This fight is starting to get really good.  Not sure if it's up to Kenichi vs. Koukin just yet but it's getting there


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 13, 2014)

Kenichi's just a fucking badass bro, i hope that technique didn't seal the deal for him, he's gotta win!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2014)

So the series is ending? Title seems as though the goal has been accomplished.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Still can have a sequel series.  History's Strongest Expert Kenichi - The Strongest in History,  but He's still only an Expert


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2014)

I really do want a sequel where he's just on that level with the stakes even higher. TIMESKIP!


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanna see Master level Kenichi dammit


----------



## Space (Aug 14, 2014)

Ooh a timeskip would be wonderful after this war! Plus it would fit very nicely in the story as well!

1 TIMESKIP PLEASE!


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2014)

So,it's ending eh?


----------



## Stannis (Aug 14, 2014)

not before i see the elder going all out on panel


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2014)

History's Strongest Cockblocker - The Elder Side Stories


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2014)

kenichi has to bone miu....we can't end it without a payoff for kenichi becoming BAMF just for that ass


----------



## Wrath (Aug 14, 2014)

Technically speaking he'll still be a "disciple" even if he moves into the Expert class. It's not like he'll stop being the disciple of Ryouzanpaku, so the title would still make sense.





Boshi said:


> not before i see the elder going all out on panel


Well there could always be a timeskip to when Kenichi is strong enough to finally beat the Elder and date Miu take over as Garyuu X.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2014)

Arc ends Kenichi thinks he's about to get some Miu pie and out of nowhere the Elder slaps an impossible to remove chastity belt on Kenichi. Only way to get it the key is by defeating all the Ryouzanpaku masters and finally the Elder himself. A few time-skips later and Kenichi is a 40 year old elder class virgin.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2014)

that would never be fair


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Arc ends Kenichi thinks he's about to get some Miu pie and out of nowhere the Elder slaps an impossible to remove chastity belt on Kenichi. Only way to get it the key is by defeating all the Ryouzanpaku masters and finally the Elder himself. A few time-skips later and Kenichi is a 40 year old elder class virgin.



T-t-that's too much for any man's soul to take


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol that's a pretty different conclusion to the chapter


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2014)

Well that changes things


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2014)

Kenichi got bodied, literally.


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2014)

So I guess Kenichi loses this fight. I mean that move he got slammed with on renders protecting yourself useless and Kenichi even stripped away the little protection he had. Yeah he is fucked


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, just read the missing page.  I don't know how Kenichi will bounce back from that...but he will.  No matter how unlikely it seems now, he'll win this fight


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 17, 2014)

Well,that ending is quite a bit different.

I wonder if he is going to lose.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 17, 2014)

A double KO perhaps? This technique was putting a lot of pressure on Kajima's body in it's normal form, imagine the consequences when he channelled it from his whole body.

..but yeah, my money is on Kenichi winning anyway.


----------



## Space (Aug 17, 2014)

This gonna be 2-0 for Kajima, beats both Kenichi and himself.

Nah, just kidding, Kenichi will be the last disciple standing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 17, 2014)

he's been trying to kill kenichi this whole battle, a blow like that straight to the chest area should technically kill kenichi


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 17, 2014)

One could argue a fresh Ken'ichi could survive that relatively unharmed, given how much emphasis Koetsuji and Ma have put on reconstructing Ken's body from the core outwards...

...y'know, *with* the chainmail on, he's hurt, but he's not down and out for long.


.......


...but this?

Yikes.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> he's been trying to kill kenichi this whole battle, a blow like that straight to the chest area should technically kill kenichi



Technically, yeah, Kenichi probably should die.  But this is HSDK, nobody halfway important will die.  No good guy halfway important will lose to a adversary their own level.  It's just how things are (or perhaps how they've become?).  After Apachai didn't die from his fight with Agaard, I stopped believing any main character could die.  

And I was literally tearing up thinking Apachai was gonna die too


----------



## Wrath (Aug 18, 2014)

I thought it would have been better if Apachai had died but in doing so had convinced Agaard to switch sides.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2014)

It amazes me how fail Manga Panda can be.

I wish Kenichi lost this fight, so we could have another arc where he would finally beat Kajima. Everything in this arc felt rushed. Kajima being offed in the same arc that gave him a proper introduction would suck.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 18, 2014)

I still can't get over how Kenichi was styling on Satomi when he landed on his arm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2014)

he's just that cool


----------



## Algol (Aug 19, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Technically, yeah, Kenichi probably should die.  But this is HSDK, nobody halfway important will die.  No good guy halfway important will lose to a adversary their own level.  It's just how things are (or perhaps how they've become?).  After Apachai didn't die from his fight with Agaard, I stopped believing any main character could die.
> 
> And I was literally tearing up thinking Apachai was gonna die too





Wrath said:


> I thought it would have been better if Apachai had died but in doing so had convinced Agaard to switch sides.



Yeah that was a problem for me too. Basically Apachai's death was done so perfectly. It was really tragic, and his own character history came full circle with confronting Agaard and everything that happened. Protecting Kenichi, and all that, had me tearing up too. It was done so well, that having it taken away and Apachai living left me feeling cheated. 

As much as I wouldn't want him to die, from a story standpoint and the way it was carried out, it was so good, that making such a death effect be cheap like that was worse, and I realized that no good guy will die probably now and that sucked.


----------



## Ausar (Aug 20, 2014)

Algol said:


> Yeah that was a problem for me too. Basically Apachai's death was done so perfectly. It was really tragic, and his own character history came full circle with confronting Agaard and everything that happened. Protecting Kenichi, and all that, had me tearing up too. It was done so well, that having it taken away and Apachai living left me feeling cheated.
> 
> As much as I wouldn't want him to die, from a story standpoint and the way it was carried out, it was so good, that making such a death effect be cheap like that was worse, and I realized that no good guy will die probably now and that sucked.



Agreed. Such is the limitation of most modern Shonen manga I suppose...

On another note, something that has always bugged me is the depiction of weapon-martial artists versus non weapon-martial artists.

On average, weapon-martial artists are depicted as weaker than non-weapon martial artists, outside of Ganosuke and Seitaro...That said, Matsuena does seem to have a bent towards non weapon-martial artists for some reason. 

I wonder why they are portrayed in such a way? Also, why does it always have to be "either or", when it comes to weapons or no-weapons? Why can't we have masters that are masters of both? 

That said, it would be really cool to actually see Kenichi begin to train with and utilize weapons in fights, rather than just imitating the techniques bare-handed that she teaches him...Although, in this panel he does appear to be holding a weapon? A wooden sword?:

Royal Makeover

Still, Kenichi himself is afraid of weapons and doesn't like using them, so who knows. lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2014)

because the authors biases shows through. using weapons is inherently cowardly except for one of the main people, even though she's weaker than the rest..also apparently women can only fight women seriously and it must always devolve into fanservice with none of the brutalness we see of the man fights

still good though


----------



## Wrath (Aug 20, 2014)

I think it's really more that the weapons arc has been heavily rushed than anything else.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 20, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> because the authors biases shows through. using weapons is inherently cowardly except for one of the main people, even though she's weaker than the rest..also apparently women can only fight women seriously and it must always devolve into fanservice with none of the brutalness we see of the man fights
> 
> still good though



Indeed....all of the girl vs girl fights I saw during school were way more brutal than guy vs guy fights  _


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2014)

^I lol'ed. Hard, I might add


----------



## Enclave (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow, that last page, that's a significant difference in the end of the chapter.

Regardless, Kenichi is going to win this fight.  I think we all know that.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2014)

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprise if Kajima doesn't actually connect. It's possible that Kenich is turning him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 25, 2014)

The Gamer Ch.51


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> The Gamer Ch.51



Next week..need..next week's chapter..


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2014)

Errrrrr what


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2014)

That was an interesting chapter, so does this mean it's coming close to wrapping up the Kenichi/Kajima fight or does Kajima still have something left in the tank.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was an interesting chapter, so does this mean it's coming close to wrapping up the Kenichi/Kajima fight or does Kajima still have something left in the tank.



I think Kajima is finished.

As for Kenichi,it only took 580 chapters to achieve his goal..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder if the masters are going to let Kenichi know he is a super talented genius after this is all said and done. 

No Talent Hard workers can't do what Kenichi did, certainly not with what little training he has had relatively speaking.


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2014)

Does this mean his ki control is master level now


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 25, 2014)

Holy fuck.

Kenichi just flew completely past the martial arts expert level.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 25, 2014)

Kenichi looked like a proper master now, but I'm sure it's only the drawing


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2014)

He might just have become master level you know  

It was like an awakening when everyone could sense his ki and shit


----------



## Space (Aug 25, 2014)

Guess we'll have to call him The Master of Kinichi from now on :badass: Pretty badass how he's now toying with Kajima and being true to the saving fist. Kajima completely lost this battle at all levels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2014)

Well Kenichi's current power up has me a bit worried as it might be a sign that the series is winding down to it's climax.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2014)

Well for someone with "no talent in martial arts" Kenichi sure has an incredible growth rate. At least now the Elder can't come up with reasons to cockblock Kenichi anymore when all is said and done and he goes to claim Miu.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Well for someone with "no talent in martial arts" Kenichi sure has an incredible growth rate. At least now the Elder can't come up with reasons to cockblock Kenichi anymore when all is said and done and he goes to claim Miu.



He still has to go through the Elder first..

And yeah,I think we are nearing the ending of the manga.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 25, 2014)

Did Kenichi just get three power ups in one chapter?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 25, 2014)

Holy fuck I don't know for sure but I think kenichi just totally skipped expert lvl and has become a master O_o.


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2014)

Pretty much 

He perfected the level he was at and went to miu's levels mastered that all and then mastered the holder of ki  

That's pretty broken


----------



## Vault (Aug 25, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Holy fuck I don't know for sure but I think kenichi just totally skipped expert lvl and has become a master O_o.



It would seem so


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SLOc1vNzPso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 25, 2014)

Vault said:


> Pretty much
> 
> He perfected the level he was at and went to miu's levels mastered that all and then mastered the holder of ki
> 
> That's pretty broken



And this guy is supposed to be talentless? .

But I guess this means the end for the series is near .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> He still has to go through the Elder first..
> 
> And yeah,I think we are nearing the ending of the manga.



Yeah but wasn't the rule he had to pass Miu in order to protect her? Don't tell me Elder gonna go back on his word?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Yeah but wasn't the rule he had to pass Miu in order to protect her? Don't tell me Elder gonna go back on his word?



He has to surpass the Elder.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Yeah but wasn't the rule he had to pass Miu in order to protect her? Don't tell me Elder gonna go back on his word?



Nah Elder said he has to defeat him.

Anyway the Elder is really old, give it 20 years and Kenichi can take him out as he would be a higher level Elite Super Master at that point.


----------



## Rax (Aug 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like low Master level Kenichi


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2014)

Welp back to my theory of Kenichi being a 40 year old virgin then.

He should just give up and go for that Shigure tail and Renka booty. They both would have gave it up to him by now anyway.

But damn Kenichi does not need to be Elder class in order to protect Miu, makes you wonder if the Elder is tryin to keep her to himself...


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah Kenichi is low end master now like fortuna


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2014)

Laaaaame.

I knew he was gonna win this no matter what but it is still lame as fuck. Its just a generally bad move because that kind of skill and power jump can't even be explained by being subconciously done under heavy pressure. In the end it only means that either Kenichi now has arrived at that level permanently which seems premature considering his earlier performances at the beginning of that same arc OR it will be a one-timer and thus an outlier which simply makes it smell of massive, retarded asspull.

If you make that guy win at all cost, at least generate a scenario for him where it is even remotely plausible.

That said, the action component of this chapter was fucking badass tho.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2014)

but he used master level ki control like they have


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 25, 2014)

Legend said:


> but he used master level ki control like they have



There are likely different levels to that ki control, just like there are different levels to Ryuusei Seikuken.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2014)

Kenichi has gotten to the level of ki control that the masters of ryouzanpakou have, and in the process blitzed passed Miu's level and got a huge upgrade. 

However, this doesn't mean he's a master. It means his level of ki control specifically is on that level, not every part of his ability just yet. He's on his way to getting to master, but in this fight he probably passed from disciple level to the very initial stage of expert level. 

WHich is still far beyond all his friend's levels individually, but still a decent ways away from unlocking the first stage of master class. It took takada a long time to go from expert level to master first stage, that gap is probably huge


----------



## Enclave (Aug 25, 2014)

Siegfried was said to be almost a master class at Go No Sen.  That however didn't change him from being overall a Disciple class fighter.

You can be a master class in a specific field but still not be considered a Master class fighter.

I'll honestly be surprised if Kenichi isn't considered Expert class now.  He's still a LONG way from Master class though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2014)

if kenichi was a master level,  we'd also have people actually commenting on the fact that he became a master. its much too soon for that.

As me and Enclave agree, Kenichi has most likely ascended to Expert level. This is a humongous achievement considering his label as desciple. He just learned his true name as the life saving fist, and has just put it into practice, using some sort of magic ass voodoo shit to bring a person back who was on the edge of  death


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think the series is going to end soon. There's still unfinished business with Kensei.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 25, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Welp back to my theory of Kenichi being a 40 year old virgin then.
> 
> He should just give up and go for that Shigure tail and Renka booty. They both would have gave it up to him by now anyway.
> 
> But damn Kenichi does not need to be Elder class in order to protect Miu, makes you wonder if the Elder is tryin to keep her to himself...



Indeed! Shigure & Renka would have let him tap dat ass by now. Kisara might have too It must be the blonde hair and blue eyes that Kenichii likes so much


----------



## Wrath (Aug 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I wonder if the masters are going to let Kenichi know he is a super talented genius after this is all said and done.
> 
> No Talent Hard workers can't do what Kenichi did, certainly not with what little training he has had relatively speaking.


"What little training"? The one thing Kenichi has is a fuckton of training. And it's training that goes way, way beyond what any other character possesses.

Do you remember when Kenichi ran into Kensei in the forest, before we knew who he was? Kensei likened Kenichi's body (and presumably ki) to that of the foundation that had been laid for a skyscraper. Kensei offered to take that foundation and quickly make him super strong, but Kenichi instead chose to continue with the Ryouzanpaku training.

Kajima's whole shtick is the development of martial arts through experimentation on and by a disciple, but he has two masters and Kenichi has six, including the guy who is probably the most powerful being on the planet. Kenichi is even more of an experiment than Kajima, but Ryouzanpaku's philosophy is to take it slow but keep it sustainable.

Kenichi doesn't need talent because his training is far more intense than anyone else's, and not just in terms of the number of hours a day he does it (though that too, for what it's worth). He has six of the strongest masters literally rebuilding him from the inside out in preparation that he become the strongest person ever to have lived. That's why typically when Kenichi takes a step forward it's not that he learns a brand new technique but that his existing training crystallises inside him. It happened with Mubyoushi, it happened with Ryuusei Seikuken and it's happening now.

So no, Kenichi isn't a super talented genius. He is exactly what everybody says he is: a guy with no talent except an unbreakable will.


----------



## Space (Aug 25, 2014)

Wasn't Kenichi considered Expert a long time ago already? I think he's now somewhat at mid to high expert level with his new found ki control. In terms of ki, he's just become a master though, but overall he's still lacking to be called even a low tier master.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2014)

Wrath said:


> "What little training"? The one thing Kenichi has is a fuckton of training. And it's training that goes way, way beyond what any other character possesses.
> 
> Do you remember when Kenichi ran into Kensei in the forest, before we knew who he was? Kensei likened Kenichi's body (and presumably ki) to that of the foundation that had been laid for a skyscraper. Kensei offered to take that foundation and quickly make him super strong, but Kenichi instead chose to continue with the Ryouzanpaku training.
> 
> ...



Pretty fucking much,Kenichi just has the immense will to endure the harsh experimen-..err..training the Masters put him through.

That's his thing.

And I think Kenichi was already at the expert level,now he's a high level expert.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 25, 2014)

Kenichi is beyond disciple class in some areas but I don't know if his overall level definitely puts him in the expert class or not. I would think so, but the borders are super vague and different people progress at different rates.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 25, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Wasn't Kenichi considered Expert a long time ago already? I think he's now somewhat at mid to high expert level with his new found ki control. In terms of ki, he's just become a master though, but overall he's still lacking to be called even a low tier master.



It was mentioned once a while back however it ended up being a poor translation.  Kenichi is most definitely still a Disciple class fighter, at least up until this chapter.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't even think Ken's a high level expert yet. His ki control is Fortuna level, and he's well rounded enough that you can probably say he's an Expert class now.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 25, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Welp back to my theory of Kenichi being a 40 year old virgin then.
> 
> *He should just give up and go for that Shigure tail* and Renka booty. They both would have gave it up to him by now anyway.
> 
> But damn Kenichi does not need to be Elder class in order to protect Miu, makes you wonder if the Elder is tryin to keep her to himself...



It's about time kenichi teaches her the way of HIS sword.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2014)

Kisara would put out if she was the only one there. Kenichi is a chick magnet completely. Remember how he accidentally grabbed her tits when he caught her and she was just embarrased, she didn't even object


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2014)

Kenichi is merely expert level. calm down you all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 26, 2014)

Kenichi hasnt looked this awesome since the finals of the D&D tournament


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2014)

He has surpassed that level this chapter I say. Rockted past a tier? awesome. a little bs yes...but awesome.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kisara would put out if she was the only one there. Kenichi is a chick magnet completely. Remember how he accidentally grabbed her tits when he caught her and she was just embarrased, she didn't even object



Nah man kisara is the main girl of ukita's harem she'll only put up for him.

Then again freya's way hotter than kisara so freya becoming ukita's main girl wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 26, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I wonder if the masters are going to let Kenichi know he is a super talented genius after this is all said and done.
> 
> No Talent Hard workers can't do what Kenichi did, certainly not with what little training he has had relatively speaking.



THIS...i've been saying this from the start...i really don't think kenichi is talentless despite what is being said in the manga, that he just has a very strong will or determination or w/e

i mean c'mon...he reached Miu's level and surpassed it a few seconds later all because of his training that i think was just a little over a year?(not sure)...we are talking about a girl trained since birth by the friggin elder 

BTW...im guessing Miu will magically be at Kenichi's level or even above that after a couple of chapters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2014)

I guess we have not seen Miu's best....maybe?


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 26, 2014)

Raviene said:


> THIS...i've been saying this from the start...i really don't think kenichi is talentless despite what is being said in the manga, that he just has a very strong will or determination or w/e
> 
> i mean c'mon...he reached Miu's level and surpassed it a few seconds later all because of his training that i think was just a little over a year?(not sure)...we are talking about a girl trained since birth by the friggin elder
> 
> BTW...im guessing Miu will magically be at Kenichi's level or even above that after a couple of chapters



To be fair to Miu, The Elder held back her training because of her nature as a Dou fighter. That being said, I agree with you. The Masters only tell Kenichi he's talentless because they don't want him to get a big head, they've already basically admitted as much. It was still Kenichi that created Mubyoshi, he took the different principles of all the martial arts that he learned and fused them into a single technique, that takes talent.

This chapter provides even more evidence for Kenichi being talented. Ki no Shouka was deemed a technique that Kenichi was not quite ready for, yet he basically skips right over Ki no Kaihou and masters it. Even surprising Shigure who is one of his masters. Furthermore, the execution of the life-saving fist is very likely to also be an advanced technique, a technique mastered without the guidance of his masters.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 26, 2014)

Raviene said:


> THIS...i've been saying this from the start...i really don't think kenichi is talentless despite what is being said in the manga, that he just has a very strong will or determination or w/e
> 
> i mean c'mon...he reached Miu's level and surpassed it a few seconds later all because of his training that i think was just a little over a year?(not sure)...we are talking about a girl trained since birth by the friggin elder
> 
> BTW...im guessing Miu will magically be at Kenichi's level or even above that after a couple of chapters





WraithX959 said:


> To be fair to Miu, The Elder held back her training because of her nature as a Dou fighter. That being said, I agree with you. The Masters only tell Kenichi he's talentless because they don't want him to get a big head, they've already basically admitted as much. It was still Kenichi that created Mubyoshi, he took the different principles of all the martial arts that he learned and fused them into a single technique, that takes talent.
> 
> This chapter provides even more evidence for Kenichi being talented. Ki no Shouka was deemed a technique that Kenichi was not quite ready for, yet he basically skips right over Ki no Kaihou and masters it. Even surprising Shizune who is one of his masters. Furthermore, the execution of the life-saving fist is very likely to also be an advanced technique, a technique mastered without the guidance of his masters.


While I wouldn't call Kenichi talentless, he's certainly not a genius. The entire concept with the series is how martial arts is meant for the weak to fight back against the strong. And it's in that difference we see the different philosophies of Ryozanpaku and YAMI.

YAMI only takes in the prodigies. They want the most powerful people in their group, and they will only accept disciples who very obviously show the talent to be masters. And that mindset is emphasised by their willingness to use the killing fist - naturally strong people should use their naturally given strength to dominate those weaker than them. For example, start-of-manga Kenichi would  NEVER have been taken in by YAMI as a disciple precisely because he never has and never will be considered a prodigy.

Ryozanpaku, on the other hand, accepted Kenichi because they believe that just because someone isn't a prodigy doesn't mean someone can't become strong. It's simply a matter of will to them. An untalented person like Kenichi can still become a true master if he has the will to be. If a person has the will, then they will have no qualms about putting in that extra amount of effort to become as powerful as a prodigy. There were many times in the beginning that the Ryozanpaku masters thought he'd find the training too harsh and would run away. It's only after they came to acknowledge his will power that they stopped worrying. And this exemplifies the idea that weak and untalented people can still learn to be competant fighters as long as they are willing to try.

Hard work versus natural talent. Can an average person putting in ten times more effort in training become better than a genius who puts in maybe five times more effort?

Remember, for all his amazing progress, Kenichi's training has always been hammering the basics into him till the point where he now uses them reflexively. Even his fighting style is very basic - he hits and gets hit until he can land a decisive blow. No fancy techniques like what Kajima is using. In fact, Kenichi's 'best' techniques are all striking moves. The stuff that actually keeps him alive are all the basics his master have literally terrorised him into using reflexively.

Also, awesome chapter, this was.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2014)

I totally forgot to read last week's HSDK.  Just got around to it and 2 words came to mind (both starting with 'B'), "badass" and "bullshit".  I'm sorry.  Yes, I know I'm going overboard with "bullshit" but it's honestly what came to mind.  As soon as I got over the badassery of the chapter, questions started forming.

I mean, can someone please explain why Ki no Shouka dispels Shinogidachi?  I was hoping for an explanation but it seemed to be just swept under the rug over Kenichi having "Senseigans". 

What was the whole point of developing Shinogidachi if the technique would never work on someone with Master Class Ki Control?  Wouldn't his masters know that?  I mean, if Kajima was being used as an experiment, what's the point in experimenting something that wouldn't do him any good at higher levels of skill?

And speaking of Ki Control, have we learned bout these terms before?  Cause I could swear I've never heard of them.  Why are we learning of these terms in the very same chapter that Kenichi gets a power-up?  

And speaking of power-ups...how?  Just how?  Did Kenichi really get a boost from the Power of Friendship, even from his frenemies?  Where did that ki come from for Kenichi to be "holding"?

Y'all should have seen my expression when I saw the Elder in Kenichi's flashback.  I was like, "Whoa there it is, let's see what rabbit he's gonna pull out with this lesson"  I knew only an Elder lesson would help but in my opinion, this rabbit wasn't pulled as smoothly as the other times a lesson of Elder's helped Kenichi.  If I remember correctly at least those lessons were forshadowed if not outright shown.

All that being said, I'm just gonna gush right now.  THIS CHAPTER WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!  I was squealing like a pig reading it!  The art was fucking gorgeous!  The fight still isn't as enjoyable as Kenichi vs. Koukin, but it's now the best Disciple fight I've seen in a while!

And now it's finally cemented in my mind that Kenichi is Expert Class.  I knew that Kenichi would pull off some crazy shit in this fight, but developing a legit Master Level ability?  Holy shit.

However, those of you saying Kenichi is Master Class need to calm your tits.  He hasn't even been confirmed as Expert Class by anyone.  Comparing Kenichi to Fortuna?  Really?  So Kenichi can solo Shinpaku (as they were)?  That's absurd.  I hate to bring Naruto into this (give me a sec before the crucifixion), but I see Kenichi as a Tokubetsu Jounin.  He's basically a High Level Chunin that has a special, Jounin Level ability.  He'd stomp a regular Chunin, or even a High Level one, but he'd get his ass stomped by a true Jounin.  With there being several levels of Jounin like there are for Master, I think it's a pretty apt comparison


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2014)

The name itself explains it, Ki holder or holder of ki. Shinogidachi disrupts and eliminates ki.

But Kajimas Shinogidachi isn't of master level though while Kenichis ki control is master level. His master Shinogidachi seems unblockable case in point when Saiga had to dodge instead of blocking. 

You aren't reading properly mate


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2014)

Wrath said:


> "What little training"? The one thing Kenichi has is a fuckton of training. And it's training that goes way, way beyond what any other character possesses.
> 
> Do you remember when Kenichi ran into Kensei in the forest, before we knew who he was? Kensei likened Kenichi's body (and presumably ki) to that of the foundation that had been laid for a skyscraper. Kensei offered to take that foundation and quickly make him super strong, but Kenichi instead chose to continue with the Ryouzanpaku training.
> 
> ...


Yeah no. His growth rate has been astounding; teachers only account for so much.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2014)

Vault said:


> The name itself explains it, Ki holder or holder of ki. Shinogidachi disrupts and eliminates ki.
> 
> But Kajimas Shinogidachi isn't of master level though while Kenichis ki control is master level. His master Shinogidachi seems unblockable case in point when Saiga had to dodge instead of blocking.
> 
> You aren't reading properly mate



I'm not reading properly?  Lol kindly reread your first line.  "Shinogidachi disrupts and *eliminates* ki."  This goes in line with what I understood from the chapter.  Now here's where it gets tricky, since you say the name itself explains it, if Kenichi's Ki is "*eliminated*", then where did his Ki come from in order for him to be actually "Holding Ki"?  Should be kinda hard to "hold Ki" with no Ki in your body...I mean, your heart is stopping!  Can I really be _holding_ a glass of water...if there's no water?  Now had it been something like "Ki Refueling", I'd have no problem.   Actually, Kaihou would have sufficed.  I would have said, "Oh he just forcibly released Ki"  

Not sure if that was Shinogidachi that Senzui used, but even if it was, who's to say that Saiga using Ki no Shouka wouldn't have countered it.  Remember, this is the first time Saiga witnessed the tech and rather than test the waters, he preferred to avoid it.  I think it was the smart decision.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 26, 2014)

Ki isn't like blood as far as I know, you can't really 'eliminate' it. Eliminating in this case means stopping its flow. Just like Elder could stop and move it again with a touch, Kenichi managed to get it back and moving on it's own.

Just like the masters are able to put out ki as pressure(the famed glowing eyes), Kenichi did pretty much the same. His level of control over his own ki was stronger than Kajima's ability to stop it.

After his ki started flowing again he now formed something like an inner seikuken, making the ki disabling attacks go through his body and out of it, passing harmlessly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Wasn't Kenichi considered Expert a long time ago already? I think he's now somewhat at mid to high expert level with his new found ki control. In terms of ki, he's just become a master though, but overall he's still lacking to be called even a low tier master.



Pretty much that, I think he has been an Expert for quite some time (just like all of his friends except lolukita). But now he is getting closer to master level, and his ki control is already the same as a master.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's my opinion on what happened, Kenichi basically did the opposite of what The Elder did after escaping the island. The Elder sent out his feelings and possibly ki to everyone fighting the war. In Kenichi's case, his ki flow had been stopped, yet he was somehow able to send out a call for help to his friends and they somehow responded to the call, very much like Goku's calls for energy during Spirit Bomb prep. This jump starts Kenichi's ki flow and allowed for Kenichi to counter Satomi.

As far as what exactly Ki no Shouka or "Ki Holding" is, I believe it's simply the ability to control your own ki flow and that of your opponents. Kenichi first uses it to counter Satomi's attack. Satomi himself states that Kenichi reverses the ki flow of his Shinogidachi, meaning that Kenichi can repel his foe's ki attacks. Realizes this Satomi still attacks believing that his death will still count as a victory for the Satsujinken. Kenichi denies Satomi this victory by allow his attack to hit and directing the flow of ki through his body and dispersing it behind himself. At this point Satomi's life is still in danger from over using the Shinogidachi, Kenichi counters Satomi with the Ryuusei Mubyoshi and restarts Satomi's ki flow by flowing his own ki into Satomi's body.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2014)

blueblip said:


> While I wouldn't call Kenichi talentless, he's certainly not a genius. The entire concept with the series is how martial arts is meant for the weak to fight back against the strong. And it's in that difference we see the different philosophies of Ryozanpaku and YAMI.
> 
> YAMI only takes in the prodigies. They want the most powerful people in their group, and they will only accept disciples who very obviously show the talent to be masters. And that mindset is emphasised by their willingness to use the killing fist - naturally strong people should use their naturally given strength to dominate those weaker than them. For example, start-of-manga Kenichi would  NEVER have been taken in by YAMI as a disciple precisely because he never has and never will be considered a prodigy.
> 
> ...




Time out.
Ogata wanted Kenichi to be his disciple basically the moment he saw him.

If anything Ryozanpaku just lies out there teeth to Kenichi because if he goes astray they have another Ogata on their hands. Wouldn't be good to have 2 Rogue disciples.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 26, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Time out.
> Ogata wanted Kenichi to be his disciple basically the moment he saw him.
> 
> If anything Ryozanpaku just lies out there teeth to Kenichi because if he goes astray they have another Ogata on their hands. Wouldn't be good to have 2 Rogue disciples.


Ogata wanted Kenichi to be his disciple because he could see what Ryouzanpaku had done to transform him. That is it.


----------



## haegar (Aug 26, 2014)

Expert level is a term used too vaguely to be useful. Most ryozanpaku assosciated/yami disciples might very well be lowest tier expert level at their current strength. 
As for Kenichi master level,  I read all the posts on ki flow and expert/master level and thought about them rly hard...and the conclusion I arrived at is that he will become a true master on the morning that the experience of having tapped Miu hard all of last night *crystalizes* in him 

one more thing to add is that Fortuna is crappiest master ever, and the disciple team that faced him back them would at their current level totally wipe the floor with him. Even Kenichi alone as he is now might wipe the floor with him lol.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 27, 2014)

I doubt that Kenichi alone would be able to beat Fortuna... but he probably has reached the point where he's as good at some things as him, like his new ki skills.

Like if there's a threshold for "master level" for all your skills and attributes. Fortuna would have just passed that threshold all-round in order to technically count as a master, but Kenichi only reaches it in one or two areas (physical strength and ki holding).


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2014)

R.I.P Elder.


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2014)

R.I.P elder


----------



## Wrath (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't believe for a second that the Elder is dead.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol Elder, once again living up to the title of "Superman". Next chapter will show if the "Invincible" part is true as well.

And Akisame knew all along about Saiga? I guess they really are best friends


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Chapter where?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 1, 2014)

581


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea, found it, thanks. Holy crap.....RIP elder....


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonder if Saiga will be as protective as the Elder.

I also wouldn't be surprised if Kushidna's real plan was to eliminate the Elder.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2014)

I refuse to believe the Elder is gone


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2014)

So who will take on Kushinada now? I mean she's casually styling on multiple masters at once.


----------



## Space (Sep 1, 2014)

RIP Elder... (quick Kenichi! This is your chance to beat up that old cockblocker!)


----------



## Space (Sep 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> So who will take on Kushinada now? I mean she's casually styling on multiple masters at once.



Simple, just fire a missile on her. If it can defeat the Elder, she won't survive it either


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2014)

Because they readily have large yield bombs at their disposal right?


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 1, 2014)

People this is HSDK. The elder won't die.


I thought apachai had already taught you this.


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2014)

Without farewell, without talking to Saiga. Entrusting Kenichi with Miu's etc yeah chances are he's alive.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol @ people thinking Elder died.  This is HSDK.  No one important dies.

And what the actual fuck?  Akisame knew the secret behind Senzui all along?  WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?!

And I called it, Senzui (well I thought it was Saiga at the time) couldn't kill Miu.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 1, 2014)

If they didn't kill Apachai, then there's no way the Elder is dying.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2014)

It depends to be honest. Apachi's death wouldn't have changed the series, whereas the Elder's death would shake the deck.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 1, 2014)

Not even convinced until I see a funeral..


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2014)

^I don't understand why there'd be a difference between the hypothetical deaths of Apachai and Elder affect on the series.  Please explain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2014)

Well that was an interesting chapter.    So in technicality we saw a conclusion to the Kenichi/Kajima and the Saiga/Senzui fights.  So going from what I read, it was Mikumo that wanted the Eternal Sunset plan to proceed despite it originally being denied in the first place.  And that idiot with the scythe was still going despite having Hongo flinging him out the building in the first place only to have Shigure take him out after.    As for the Elder's "sacrifice"....... honestly guys I'd be very surprised if the mangaka allowed him to die next week.  This is the guy that can reenact the parting of the Red Sea with just a kick and flip tanks with ease, I doubt what just happen will keep him down.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^I don't understand why there'd be a difference between the hypothetical deaths of Apachai and Elder affect on the series.  Please explain



The Elder is able to regulate, Apachi isn't.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Lol @ people thinking Elder died.  This is HSDK.  No one important dies.
> 
> And what the actual fuck?  Akisame knew the secret behind Senzui all along?  WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?!
> 
> And I called it, Senzui (well I thought it was Saiga at the time) couldn't kill Miu.



This was probably the moment he knew: Link removed


----------



## Space (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the elder will die or at least severely crippled somehow. This is supposed to be a noble sacrifice rather than a feat. It would serve very well as a reason for Kenichi and Miu to be together after this as well as seeing them after a timeskip or dare I say the end of the manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2014)

After rereading the chapter, I'm wondering did Senzui allowed himself to be fried on purpose when the missile was launched, and going from the flashback it looks like he did find the baby Miu but couldn't bring himself to kill her then.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 1, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Not even convinced until I see a funeral..


I wouldn't be surprised if there is a funeral... and the Elder shows up to attend. He's definitely that sort of troll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol, I doubt the Elder was killed off that easily.  Plus, he has to be around to make sure Kenichi remains the a virgin til his 40's for him to have a chance of beating a guy past his 100's in order to marry Miu. :rofl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2014)

I told you. I fucking called it.

Mikumo is the bid bad of this manga. She is the one pulling all the strings. Not Saiga. Not Senzui. But the 80 year old demon who has been ruling Yami from the shadows since ever.

Also I'm not convinced at the Elder's death till I see the body.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2014)

Dayyum! Dude just allows himself to get roasted and to think this all started cause he's an extreme battle junkie who wanted some mama fuurinji pie.  Elder will probably be injured where he can't fight 100% in the next and possibly final arc so when he does get his fight against Mikumo he'll die. Mikumo for final villain, a better female final villain than Kayuga that's for sure.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2014)

He isnt dead


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Because they readily have large yield bombs at their disposal right?



Wait mate, are we discussing tactical missiles or Shigure's tits here?



Also, I don't believe Elder is dead, but if so, R.I.P History's Strongest Cockblocker


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Also Kenichi, if Elder is temporarily knocked out, this is your chance. Go for that Miu ass. In battle, there is no such thing as rules, only tactics.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 1, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The Elder is able to regulate, Apachi isn't.


I accidentally read that as "The Elder is able to regenerate, Apachi isn't." I still found myself nodding.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Wrath said:


> I accidentally read that as "The Elder is able to regenerate, Apachi isn't." I still found myself nodding.



That's my head canon as well.

:33


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 1, 2014)

Two rules of Katsujinken:

Don't kill
Don't *get* killed.

I'd be *genuinely* surprised if that missile killed the Elder.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> So who will take on Kushinada now? I mean she's casually styling on multiple masters at once.



Keniichi will after he gets promised that he gets to have a 4way with Shigure, Renka & Freya


----------



## Yak (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't believe the Elder is dead. Maybe really wounded I could see. Something grave enough that forces him to recover somewhere hidden on some ocean archipelago for a couple of weeks. Or months. Only to return in a hilariously badass fashion right when Kenichi is trying to score with Miu later on


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also Kenichi, if Elder is temporarily knocked out, this is your chance. Go for that Miu ass. In battle, there is no such thing as rules, only tactics.



Yeah you'd think Kenichi woulda done this now in the countless battles where Miu has been rendered naked and defenseless in front of him.


McSlobs said:


> Keniichi will after he gets promised that he gets to have a 4way with Shigure, Renka & Freya



Well that reward would cause any man to have a huge power-boost.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 1, 2014)

So the only fight left for Kenichi is the official rematch with Berserker?


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Well that reward would cause any man to have a huge power-boost.



His erection would become Grandmaster level. Shigure would finally have an opportunity to teach him weapon combat.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Elder cut off Kenichi's ki circulation before his heroics.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 1, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> So the only fight left for Kenichi is the official rematch with Berserker?


Nah. Kenichi is beyond disciples now... it's time for him to fight Yumi, the Satsujinken Expert group.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2014)

^I can't even tell if you're joking or not...


----------



## spyware (Sep 2, 2014)

It is very doubtful that Elder actually died, but it is possible for plot reasons. (Remember Jiraya?).

As for Kenichi moving out of Disciple league - not yet, and probably not for a long time ()


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^I can't even tell if you're joking or not...


It was definitely a joke. Though inventing new enemies to fight is super easy.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 2, 2014)

He ain't dead.

Maybe injured.

Maybe.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Yeah you'd think Kenichi woulda done this now in the countless battles where Miu has been rendered naked and defenseless in front of him.
> 
> 
> Well that reward would cause any man to have a huge power-boost.



Yes indeed. Though I imagine we'd get another cockblock. Maybe from Shigure's mouse


One potential positive development if the Elder was gone, we might see Keniichi & Miu get some training from Saiga


----------



## blueblip (Sep 3, 2014)

So Mikumo is the big bad, looks like. Nice.

One thing I took away from this chapter is that weapon users are indeed weaker than unarmed masters in the verse.

Shigure is far and away the second most powerful weapon user around (only Ganosuke is stronger than her). She has so far obliterated any other weapon user she's faced one on one, and even held her own against the entire Hachiou Executioner Blade top dogs, and yet she seems to be weaker than all the other masters at Ryozanpaku and Yami. I don't know why Matsuena decided to make weapon users seem inferior to unarmed masters though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 3, 2014)

Yea the weapon masters are treated like shit.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, it all started as unarmed combat martial arts, so I guess they get the preferential treatment for that. Unarmed combat is the core of the series.


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 8, 2014)

*Manga ends this month* :

So 2 chapters left.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2014)

Well crap


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2014)

^Lol I'm telling you guys, the next announcement is gonna be bout the new series "History's Strongest Expert Kenichi".  Believe it!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Lol I'm telling you guys, the next announcement is gonna be bout the new series "History's Strongest Expert Kenichi".  Believe it!



I really, really hope this is true. I don't want Kenichi to end.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

2 chapters, huh? It was pretty obvious it was the last arc, I mean, yeah Matsuena could prolong the series, but should you have a final arc, it should be like this one.

Now what could happen in those 2 chapters... I'm still hoping for a timeskip epilogue, whith Kenichi and Miu as heads of Ryouzanpaku, and with the Shinpaku Alliance as the rest of the members. Then some weakling boy/girl comes in with Kenichi's daughter/son to train. That would be my perfect ending.

But I'm worried we won't get to see Kenichi as a true master at all, there's still the deal with Kushinada, need to handle Elder's injury/death, a true reunion for Saiga and Miu, some kind of closure on the disciples fight, the government's stand on this whole situation.. so little time left, so many loose ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobop said:


> *Manga ends this month* :
> 
> So 2 chapters left.



I had a feeling this was coming down the turnpike but for it to happen in two more chapters. 

Well it's been on hell of a ride and I'll be ordering the last volume when it's announce.  Hopefully this series gets a very decent send off. Heh, since  Shun Matsuena is going to have some time off you think some mangaka that are on hiatus would love to have his talent helping them with their series.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Lol I'm telling you guys, the next announcement is gonna be bout the new series "History's Strongest Expert Kenichi".  Believe it!



Right along with a Timeskip

Elder is dead, new Boss at Ryozanpaku (Akisame?), older disciples yada yada.One can dream.....
Yes believe it!


I just fucking said believe it.


----------



## Space (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn.... was so hoping for a timeskip instead of the series ending   

HSDK didn't have the most intriguing plot and sometimes the fanservice would be over the top, but it's one of my most beloved series I looked forward to every week. It has a certain charm that almost none of the other manga have. I'm gonna miss all the characters and their interactions, especially the Ryouzanpaku bunch. They really acted like a big and close family, despite essentially being strangers from each others.


----------



## blueblip (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, crap. There goes one of my most anticipated weekly reads 

I can't understand why it's ending though. I mean,  yeah, this felt like the end but I thought it was the penultimate arc. I was expecting one more arc involving a final showdown with Kushinada. Apart from that, there's a ton of stuff that needs to be wrapped up. What will happen to YOMI members, YAMI's ultimate fate, Kenichi, Miu, and friends final growths, and a bunch of other stuff besides. I can't see all that being addressed in 2 chapters.

EDIT: Why do I get the feeling if the last chapter is a timeskip, which gives us a master level Kenichi who'll come barging in and challenge the Elder (or Saiga is the Elder is dead) for Miu's hand in marriage, he'll only get roflstomped while being screamed at with something like "FURINJI DISCIPLINING THE DISCIPLE WHO IS A 1000 YEARS TOO EARLY TO CHALLENGE HIS MASTER KIIIIIIIIIICK!!!"


----------



## Space (Sep 8, 2014)

^ to be fair, with the last development, Kenichi isn't a disciple anymore. It should only be logical that the series ends with him not being a disciple anymore. So there's still this hope we will get a follow up series - History's Strongest Superman Kenichi. The fact the author bothered to develop the power levels of the Shinpaku Alliance gives me hope.

I believe it tooooo


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2014)

This manga is really ending? I can't believe this shit. I was expecting him to surpass all the masters by the end of the series, and it ends like this? I feel completely unfulfilled. Hope it's like the Baki series and it gets another Kenichi related sequel to follow this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

What's really grinding my nerve right now is not that the series is ending but that it hasn't been licenses here to be read.    This series has been around for 12 years and during it's time on Shonen Sunday Viz Media picks ups on the other titles there but this one.


----------



## blueblip (Sep 8, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> ^ to be fair, with the last development, Kenichi isn't a disciple anymore. It should only be logical that the series ends with him not being a disciple anymore. So there's still this hope we will get a follow up series - History's Strongest Superman Kenichi. The fact the author bothered to develop the power levels of the Shinpaku Alliance gives me hope.
> 
> I believe it tooooo


There is certainly room for a whole new series based in this verse. Lots of possibilities. You can have, like you said, a story that continues Kenichi and Co. becoming masters (which would also have to include Nijima making the Shinpaku Alliance tthe third major group alongside Ryozanpaku and YAMI). You can introduce a whole new generation set in the future.

But somehow, I don't think Matsuena is gonna do that. It's just a hunch.


----------



## TemplateR (Sep 8, 2014)

Time for a  proper reboot of the anime now. Not skipped chapters that the OVAs did or changing Storylines like the Orginal-Anime. Perhaps "Madhouse" and "Studio Pirerrot" doing an another collab like "Diamond no Ace", where the adaption perfect is.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

It feels more like Matsuena was tired of the series. With so many chapters and no mention about it in the news it probably wasn't cancellation. That leaves us with the author not wanting to continue - he introduced so many new characters not so long ago, the whole armed division, the faceless super sword master, the whole armed disciples squad. Like he wanted to force some more developements, but in the end didn't know where to go with it all.

If that is true, then a sequel is unlikely. Unless after a break he'll miss his _opus magnum_ and will decide to come back. It all depends on how will the manga end, so let's wait and see what possibilities lie ahead of us.


----------



## Pirao (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope there's a sequel, not seeing the Shinpaku guys become Master level and fighting other Masters would suck.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

Speaking of the devil: Ichigo himself said he couldn't react to R1 Ulquiorra's speed.

edit: feels rushed as fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol, what I find very interesting was that this series was a remake of his original series titled Fight! Ryōzanpaku, History's Strongest Disciple.  That lasted for 5 volumes.  This one looks like it'll break over 60.   That's one hell of a fix if it's lasted that long.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2014)

I didn't even need the ANN link or the message at the end.You know it's the end when Mikumo gets clothes blasted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol, well that was a fun chapter.  So the secondary characters got some time to shine and holy shit Mikumo was stripped.    And what remained of Ogata and the weapon's masters just walked out in retreat like bad asses.  He just glazed at the soldiers to get the hell out of the way and they complied.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2014)

man he must have gotten bored writing the series, look how rushed the Mikumo situation was resolved. At least Ma finally got to strip her.


----------



## blueblip (Sep 8, 2014)

So much for the Elder dying to a puny nuke 

And Kensei is now confirmed to be the second stronkest master in Ryozanpaku.

But still, it felt rushed as hell, and I can't see how all the necessary plot points can be wrapped up in just 24 pages. I mean, even now Ogata is a huge bloody plot point that needs some resolution.


----------



## Space (Sep 8, 2014)

Epilogue is next chapter huh... that sounds so definitive, like it's the end...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

blueblip said:


> So much for the Elder dying to a puny nuke
> 
> And Kensei is now confirmed to be the second stronkest master in Ryozanpaku.
> 
> But still, it felt rushed as hell, and I can't see how all the necessary plot points can be wrapped up in just 24 pages. I mean, even now Ogata is a huge bloody plot point that needs some resolution.



True.  Really hoping for a continuation of a sequel of sorts.  Heh, I'm really going to miss this series.  I usually look forward to the scan releases of this and Fairy Tail, and when FT would have a slump chapter I at least knew the chapter for HSDK would probably make up for it and vise versa. 

Lol, does anyone remember a time when the scans for this series was slow a molasses and we were stuck on the Ragnorok arc while the D of D tournament was going on at that time.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2014)

I shoulda known something was up when we got 6 chapters in a row of naked Shigure last year, it felt like the mangaka was rewarding us for sticking with the series all these years.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2014)

This was incredibly rushed. Too many villains left undefeated. I still wanted to see someone beat Mikumo in a proper fight. As well as Ogata.

Seems like the author got bored and decided to end this fast. Meh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobop said:


> *Manga ends this month* :
> 
> So 2 chapters left.



Heh, well more info was added.  Not only is the series ending but they are rushing out the volume as well.  57 was last month, 58 is coming out this month, 59 is schedule for next month, and 60 is the month after.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn there goes one of the better weekly manga.


----------



## Space (Sep 8, 2014)

But Matsuena's art definitely improved tons, can't wait for his next project.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 8, 2014)

Fuck this feels so unsatisfying. I wanted kenichi to become elder lvl EOS. I mean for fucks sakes most of the villains have yet to actually be defeated. I mean I always thought ogata vs kenichi would happen when kenichi finally became a master.

There better be a sequel.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn, I feel like I did when Negima ended. 





Good thing is, I expect this to be similar to Akamatsu, and Matsuena returns with a timeskip sequel (hopefully still with Kenichi)


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

not a bad chapter but shit is getting wrapped too quickly for my tastes ...

Ah but Kensei saved the day, that's the way to go, if Mikumo is all "you can't touch these" at the very least strip her naked, ecchi for the win


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2014)

Remember when there was totally going to be a weapon team arc?

Before the weapon users were pretty much turned into fodder?

Yeah...


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 8, 2014)

Things got really rushed recently. Can't say the last chapter will make all this any better either but we'll see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2014)

but the last chapter said it was just the arc that was closing off, and not only that...many of the villains arent even done with, we don't know why kushinada turned evil when she fought side by side with elder as well..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Damn there goes one of the better weekly manga.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2014)

@Inuhanyou: That's exactly why I say there's gonna be a sequel series.  I'm almost sure of it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2014)

Think there will be a continuation series to be honest. The name doesn't exactly fit any more, because Kenichi has surpassed the level of a disciple, but there are still loose ends. I suppose it could end now, on a deliberate open note.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmm, if there is a sequel coming it should be titled Ryōzanpaku so it can cover the misadventures of the masters along with Kenichi joining them.  I do recall that Sakaki wanting him to become strong during the arc so he can join them in the front lines, and going from what Kenichi achieved in his final disciple battle, he might be ready.  Plus Ogata and the remaining YAMI weapons masters got to walk away so there are you potential villains.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 8, 2014)

I will be very upset if there isn't a continuation of the story... but maybe Matsuena doesn't want to keep writing it.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 8, 2014)

The manga is ending in next chapter, wow? Talk about shitty ending with rushing all the way. Even if this manga was deteorated to abysmal level with tittys and bare butts hanging everywhere, I didn't expect this. Author is clearly completely bored in the series.

Well, fine. Kenichi is nowhere as good as it used to be in the best days.


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2014)

Feels awfully rushed if this is supposed to wrap up the entire series.

There better be a "part 2" or some spin-off or something, otherwise there is so much stuff that just ends abruptly without any feeling of closure to it.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 8, 2014)

There better be a part two where Kenichi reaches master level..


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

this could still end with elder pointing out he only gets to tap miu once he make ryozanpaku master level - so we could have a sequel of histories weakest master about kenichi travelling the world looking for fights while at the same time trying to remain true to his peaceful disposition and bit by bit despairing over the realization of just how big the gap between master and ryoznpaku is - all this towards the end of the ultimate paizuri - no, wait, thats mikumo not miu, so this story doesnt fly ...


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2014)

Well it's been a good run for HSDK. Hopefully we'll get a sequel, one with no Miu type character. We need more Shigure! 

*runs off to find Shigure hentai*


----------



## haegar (Sep 8, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> *runs off to find Shigure hentai*



man on a mission ...


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2014)

Question; who was that Big McLarge Huge lady with the shield, pole arm and helmet?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2014)

haegar said:


> this could still end with elder pointing out he only gets to tap miu once he make ryozanpaku master level - so we could have a sequel of histories weakest master about kenichi travelling the world looking for fights while at the same time trying to remain true to his peaceful disposition and bit by bit despairing over the realization of just how big the gap between master and ryoznpaku is - all this towards the end of the ultimate paizuri - no, wait, thats mikumo not miu, so this story doesnt fly ...



Poor 40 year old virgin Kenichi comes home to find Miu's been married off by the Elder to some prodigy.


----------



## Rax (Sep 8, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Question; who was that Big McLarge Huge lady with the shield, pole arm and helmet?



That was the Knight person.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> That was the Knight person.


She never got a name?


Safellizer said:


> Poor 40 year old virgin Kenichi comes home to find Miu's been married off by the Elder to *some prodigy*.



Some prodigy? Nah, not Elder's style.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2014)

Im gonna miss it

All mah mangas are ending

My Balls->To Love Ru->Inuyasha->Rave->Full Metal Alchemist->Soul Eater->Kenichi->Naruto->Bleach


----------



## Wrath (Sep 8, 2014)

The Elder is really very attached to Kenichi... he just doesn't want *anyone *to date Miu.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 8, 2014)

So this means Kenichi, Renka, Takeda, Hermit, Berserker and Odin should be high Expert level.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2014)

i was surprised that berserker and odin both took out a master with just the two of them


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i was surprised that berserker and odin both took out a master with just the two of them


Correction; three of them. Hermit was there too.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 8, 2014)

Judging by the enemy's stand, unless the author is playing with us this has all the signs of an eventual continuation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah...its just too incomplete, and it doesn't feel like an ending at all, of an arc sure, maybe even part 1 of a series, but not the entire work. Kenichi still needs to grow, tap miu, and become more of a BAMF then he is now


----------



## Sablés (Sep 8, 2014)

Ogata is an entire plotline onto himself.

No way can this be the end


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> yeah...its just too incomplete, and it doesn't feel like an ending at all, of an arc sure, maybe even part 1 of a series, but not the entire work. Kenichi still needs to grow,* tap Shigure*, and become more of a BAMF then he is now



I fixed that for you


----------



## hehey (Sep 9, 2014)

Series is ending because Kenichi has already become the strongest Disciple by virtue of defeating Satomi, he has surpassed the mangas title.

If theres a continuation it will be about his road to mastery.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

Just read the latest chapter.  There isn't even a word for how unsurprised I am that the Elder didn't die...

Nice chapter though.


----------



## Space (Sep 9, 2014)

I think mangaka like to keep things open for future writing / sequels, but it doesn't guarantee there will be one. Kenichi did announce what his dream/goal would be as a master, so my hope is up there, but it might get crushed next week when he announces his next work...


----------



## blueblip (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't want to be a party proper, but I get the feeling Matsuena is interested in something else. 12 years of Kenichi and I think he's burnt out his interest in his own series and wants to move onto something new and different.

Which blows, because I would read a continuation of HSDK with Kenichi going from expert to master any day, anytime. There's so bloody much more in this series that NEEDS to be addressed. Heck, Nijima making the Shinpaku Alliance into the third big power in the martial arts world is a good have plot point to warrant it's own manga!


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2014)

Why you'd abandon a series that's established and loved by many to start another that could very easily tank in this current manga climate is beyond me.

Perhaps he's just bored of it. Which I understand, but this bitter taste is probably never going to leave the mouths of the fans. It's an unfinished work through and through, whether it's classified as completed or not.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 9, 2014)

If there's a sequel to HSDK, please have Keniichi with any girl Miu. I can't stand her... More than anything, I want to see Saiga become more involved.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

If there's a sequel series, I'd like to see a bit less Ecchi scenes.  Impossible, I know, but damn it can be really distracting from the story when I'm there wondering how the Hell the clothes even ripped in those odd ways.  

I'd also like fewer death teases.  Again, impossible, but I think it'd be better if the author stops lying to himself trying to make the story more serious than it is.  We already know no one important dies in this manga.


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2014)

I want a Shigure spin-off series where she goes around under the pretext of finding all the weapons her father made but its actually solely there for showing her in totally lewd poses





would still read it


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Yak said:


> I want a Shigure spin-off series where she goes around under the pretext of finding all the weapons her father made but its actually solely there for showing her in totally lewd poses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A manga series dedicated soley towards shigure's nude poses?



*Fuck yeah.*


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 9, 2014)

Yak said:


> I want a Shigure spin-off series where she goes around under the pretext of finding all the weapons her father made but its actually solely there for showing her in totally lewd poses
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vongola King said:


> A manga series dedicated soley towards shigure's nude poses?
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuck yeah.*



Hell yes!! You can't go wrong with ecchi Shigure


----------



## haegar (Sep 9, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> If there's a sequel series, I'd like to see a bit less Ecchi scenes.



hmmm, no, rejected 

well, to be serious, looking at stuff like the breaker or such, HSDK could have been fuck awesome more seriously implemented, true. But its sorta found its own little niche of ecchi/martial arts/comedy mixture, and while some might feel over the last year or so service was excessive, its been always part of the series from vol1, so I dunno HSDK -service aint HSDK, rly. That being said, the service is too good quality to do without and I dont see doing less service would help achieve a grittier feel all alone by itself, the amount of ridicolous in this story would only go down by that much by cutting service in half, while maybe not even gaining as much in return with a different more serious vibe unless fully implemented with frequent deaths and more moral ambiguity and all... much of this series charm always came from it never taking itself too serious


----------



## hehey (Sep 9, 2014)

Eh, i wouldve liked it if Kenichi was more like Veritas or the Breaker...


----------



## spyware (Sep 10, 2014)

The fact that kenichi is going to end  was a complete surprise to me and not a very pleasant one too. I could even say I'm fucking pissed right now.

So many loose ends and unresolved plots. Classic "lack of popularity" ending, just cutting the story in the first possible point to get rid of it. I just hope the same shit won't happen to bleach and one piece.

I guess that's the main letdown of shounen series, if they don't get immense popularity, this happens.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 10, 2014)

so Kenichi became History's Strongest disciple?   i only saw him show a bit of low level master ki and that was it?    i thought he will be shown to be WELL above the rest disciples at least.    And beat Miu in a sparring match or in a true fight.    

man what a forced abrut ending!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2014)

Cool chapter.... the series is ending?



w h a t?


----------



## blueblip (Sep 12, 2014)

x_danny_x said:


> so Kenichi became History's Strongest disciple?   i only saw him show a bit of low level master ki and that was it?    i thought he will be shown to be WELL above the rest disciples at least.    And beat Miu in a sparring match or in a true fight.
> 
> man what a forced abrut ending!


Well, it's not the showing the master level ki as much as beating Satomi that gives him that title. With that win, he's now beaten nearly a everyone from YOMI (barring Rachel and Chikage). So yeah, I guess that does make him top dog disciple. But you're right in a way - when you have people like Miu or even Renka, that's kind of a faulty claim. Not to say they're leagues above him, but they certainly will beat him more often than not in a serious no holds barred fight, I reckon. Heck, I'm sure a rematch with Koukin, Tanimoto, or Satomi would not guarantee him a win.

But hey! At least he now has some legitimacy to claim that title


----------



## Space (Sep 13, 2014)

Bye bye part of my childhood...


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2014)

Man has it really been running for 12 years?

I've been following Kenichi since 2004. 

It's been quite the ride.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 13, 2014)

So the ending seems to hint that there might be a sequel. And it looks like Kenichi and Miu had a daughter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2014)

Meh, what a rushed ending.

I hope there is a sequel, but I'm not betting on it.

Goodbye, Kenichi. That was a really good manga.


----------



## GrandPewpil (Sep 13, 2014)

Excellent manga was excellent.

Satisfied.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 13, 2014)

So in a way we did see Kenichi reach master level... well, we saw his hand at least 

Certainly feeled rushed, but I am sattisfied as well, overall. And it is pretty open, so who knows, we might get a sequel some day.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuck this shit. Goddamnit. Waaaaay to rushed so many things left unfinished and with this ending i'm 99% sure there won't be a sequel. At least we know kenichi beat the elder somehow since he has a daughter with miu. Kenichi finally tapped dat ass.

Takeda and freya huh, pairing off the only two black kids of the group, why am I not surprised? 

Well takeda never had a shot at miu so I guess freya is his consolation prize and freya never had a shot at ukita so takeda is her consolation prize. Good thing shiba isn't a gigantic cockblocker like the rest of ryouzanpaku.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2014)

I still need to know; was this some sort of Akamatsu-style dealio, where the mangaka rushed the ending because of external factors?


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Cromer said:


> I still need to know; was this some sort of Akamatsu-style dealio, where the mangaka rushed the ending because of external factors?



Nah I think the writer just got tired after writing the same story for 12 years. Let's hope he realizes he will never be this popular again without kenichi and decides to write a sequel.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

the way this ending feels I have doubts about a sequel 

and wtf, freya sieg get a shipping moment but no love for kenichi x miu  FUUUU


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

haegar said:


> the way this ending feels I have doubts about a sequel
> 
> and wtf, freya sieg get a shipping moment but no love for kenichi x miu  FUUUU



Takeda* but yeah you're right I don't understand how in the finale chapter there was no miuxkenichi moment even though that was like the biggest plot point.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Takeda* but yeah you're right I don't understand how in the finale chapter there was no miuxkenichi moment even though that was like the biggest plot point.



them making out behind the dojo and elder noticing and not stepping in was the least I expected 

and right, lol, takeda, ty


----------



## dannner (Sep 13, 2014)

I can't wrap my head around the fact that the populace on all boards is vacillating between thinking Matsuena ended HSDK of his own volition or his new project is a direct sequel.

The majority of commenters' lack of business savviness aside - seriously, the omake chapters were axed, no news of continuation of the OVAs surfaced, the rest of the tankoban releases are going to be pumped out on a monthly basis till Christmas, HSDK has tanked as franchise - even from a mindless content consuming perspective, the fact of the cancelation should not be contested.

Judging by plot developments alone, the cancelation is equally obvious, as in, there was no exposition on Saiga's and Akisame's past, the Elder's and Kushinada's relationship, Ma's army in China, Sakaki being Kenichi's uncle, what's more, Yami's armed division (more than a dozen unique characters) were introduced only to end up fodders. 12 years of work down the gutter in doses of 22 pages, after an announcement about the manga speeding up (Chapter 559).

Anyway, on one hand I'm glad the manga didn't continue its downward slide, it just wasn't the same since the Saiga vs. Hongo arc, on the other I'm bummed that Matsuena couldn't carry out his creative vision and give us an ending befitting the world-building of the previous decade. Here's to hoping the new project will be awesome, I wish him the best of luck with it.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

sakakki is kenichis uncle? WAIT;  WHAT?!?


----------



## dannner (Sep 13, 2014)

haegar said:


> sakakki is kenichis uncle? WAIT;  WHAT?!?



Yeah, a very popular theory

Sakaki has a scary older sister who appeared only once in the manga without showing her face.

67.3 is now up
Link removed

Seeing how straighforward the manga is - that is, twists and plot points are telegraphed, it's a good bet the mistery sister is supposed to be


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

haegar said:


> sakakki is kenichis uncle? WAIT;  WHAT?!?



I think he's talking about that theory that sakaki's mysterious sister is kenichi's mom.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## blueblip (Sep 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YOU MATSUENA YOU COCk TEASE WITH THAT LAST PAGE FUCK ING COCK BASTARD TEASE FUCK IT FUCK YOU 


And with that off my chest...

What can I say when I knew it was going to be rushed? Matsuena has left an open ending, and I think he did that as a precaution if he ever wants to come back to the series.

But it was a great series. Loved it from start to finish, even though I've never been a fan of echhi. Good characters, good concept, and good execution for the majority of its run. I will miss it 



dannner said:


> I can't wrap my head around the fact that the populace on all boards is vacillating between thinking Matsuena ended HSDK of his own volition or his new project is a direct sequel.
> 
> The majority of commenters' lack of business savviness aside - seriously, the omake chapters were axed, no news of continuation of the OVAs surfaced, the rest of the tankoban releases are going to be pumped out on a monthly basis till Christmas, HSDK has tanked as franchise - even from a mindless content consuming perspective, the fact of the cancelation should not be contested.
> 
> ...


I really don't think it was a matter of franchise value in this case. HSDK was never a 'hot selling' property to begin with I think. It filled it's own little niche that a decent number of people liked.

The open ending also convinces me that Matsuena quit it more out of fatigue than anything. If it was an issue with the property itself, I'm sure he's smart enough to realise that he wouldn't be able to resell at a later even to another publisher if it was cancelled due to poor sales (why would another publisher want to pick up something that died financially?). But since he thinks he can come back to it, it seems more like he just wants to do something else, and if he ever has a need, he can always fall back on this.

Granted, there might have been pressure from his publisher about trying to up sales, but considering how long the series has run for AFTER the Jenzad arc (which I also think was when the quality started dipping), it smacks more off fatigue than anything else. And since HSDK wasn't a hot property to begin with, I'm sure Matsuena's editor didn't argue too much when he said he'd like to end the series.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

lol, totally missed that one. that would explain a few things about her skills and disposition roflmao - I actually could warm up to that thought - damn, now I want a sequel all the more


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 13, 2014)

dannner said:


> ...Sakaki being Kenichi's uncle...


....and the secret mountain master is Kenichi's long lost brother.

Yeah, no, not everything must be connected, not every character that appeared on 2 pannels must have some hidden history that must be automatically relevant to the main characters.

Besides, you'd think Kenichi would recognize that Sakaki have the same surname as his mother's maiden name. 

A theory should be based on something more than wild imagination and wishful thinking.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

now now, dont be so


----------



## Firo (Sep 13, 2014)

Final chap had a Freya Moment.
So he gets married and we dont know who it is? Well,there's always the obvious choice.


----------



## blueblip (Sep 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YOU MATSUENA YOU COCk TEASE WITH THAT LAST PAGE FUCK ING COCK BASTARD TEASE FUCK IT FUCK YOU 


And with that off my chest...

What can I say when I knew it was going to be rushed? Matsuena has left an open ending, and I think he did that as a precaution if he ever wants to come back to the series.



dannner said:


> I can't wrap my head around the fact that the populace on all boards is vacillating between thinking Matsuena ended HSDK of his own volition or his new project is a direct sequel.
> 
> The majority of commenters' lack of business savviness aside - seriously, the omake chapters were axed, no news of continuation of the OVAs surfaced, the rest of the tankoban releases are going to be pumped out on a monthly basis till Christmas, HSDK has tanked as franchise - even from a mindless content consuming perspective, the fact of the cancelation should not be contested.
> 
> ...


I really don't think it was a matter of franchise value in this case. HSDK was never a 'hot selling' property to begin with I think. It filled


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 13, 2014)

haegar said:


> now now, dont be so


I mean this:
"_Sakaki has a scary older sister who *appeared only once in the manga* without showing her face._"
And this:
"_Seeing how straighforward the manga is - that is, twists and plot points are telegraphed, *it's a good bet* the mistery sister is supposed to be Kenichi's mother._"
Is his explanation....

_ONLY ONCE IN THE MANGA_ & A _GOOD BET_

No, just no. That's the worst pair I've seen in my life, and I've seen some shitty pairings in manga threads.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Final chap had a Freya Moment.
> So he gets married and we dont know who it is? Well,there's always the obvious choice.



Would be kind of hilarious if he never was able to beat the elder, gave up on miu and just went for dat shigure ass or renka ass....or both.


----------



## Firo (Sep 13, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Would be kind of hilarious if he never was able to beat the elder, gave up on miu and just went for dat shigure ass or renka ass....or both.


Well the mouse is in the picture .. So maybe its hinting that its Shigure.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I mean this:
> "_Sakaki has a scary older sister who *appeared only once in the manga* without showing her face._"
> And this:
> "_Seeing how straighforward the manga is - that is, twists and plot points are telegraphed, *it's a good bet* the mistery sister is supposed to be Kenichi's mother._"
> ...



granted - but shes totally sakkaki style impulsive violent. at the least I find it conceivable that for a time matsueda entertained the notion, then maybe dropped it or didnt get to it or whatever


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

btw, not to burst your there s a mouse in the picture bubble, but 

a) the hair in the photo is rather blondish than dark.
its shorter than shigures(though also shorter than miu's)

BUT?

b) bottom left corner shows a kid girl, dark haired, wearing miu hair clip, left side flanked by something that looks like kenichi's wristbands and rightside flanked by purple-pink spandex hips ^^


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Well the mouse is in the picture .. So maybe its hinting that its Shigure.


The daughter looks exactly like Miu.

Look how thick Kenichi's arm is on the last page!


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

haegar said:


> btw, not to burst your there s a mouse in the picture bubble, but
> 
> a) the hair in the photo is rather blondish than dark.
> its shorter than shigures(though also shorter than miu's)
> ...



Why you gotta destroy my kenichixshigurexrenka fantasy .


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2014)

He ended the series on an open note, which is why Mui and Kenichi's faces are blocked out, in the family photo. 

I can understand the series ending where he did: there are still open stories, but he became the Strongest Disciple (Essentially the title of the series). How I will feel about things, overall, will depend on whether he picks up where he left off.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2014)

That being said. Is there some licensing issue or some shit with the publishers. It seems as though Magi and Fairy Tail are also reaching a point where they can be wound up.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel it still has enough potential for a sequel about half as long as this one.

he'd have to find a fresh more mature style though for the adult version, imho, and introduce some new stories and people behind the yet unfinished stuff ...

just wrapping up lose ends wouldnt quite make a satisfying sequuel I think, and with little less than 3 or 4 arc potential.

I'd like lose ends to be tied up in some spcial style epilogue chapters or some such, or get something NEW building on the old for full sequel manga


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> That being said. Is there some licensing issue or some shit with the publishers. It seems as though Magi and Fairy Tail are also reaching a point where they can be wound up.



Yeah it looks like all my series sre going to end soon 

First KnB and kenichi than magi and FT and finally naruto(can't say i'm sad about this one) and bleach.

The fuck is going on?


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

dunno, but I hadnt hear about magi yet which I currently have on hold till more chapters pile up for binge read, that sucks, was lookin forward to it :/

FT still has some arcs left I think, if not too many, prly like 2 or so after the current one


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 13, 2014)

haegar said:


> dunno, but I hadnt hear about magi yet which I currently have on hold till more chapters pile up for binge read, that sucks, was lookin forward to it :/
> 
> FT still has some arcs left I think, if not too many, prly like 2 or so after the current one



Magi is not certain but it looks like it will enter it's final arc and reading the new chapter of FT natsu has just fulfilled his number one goal since chapter 1 so it's ending is not far away.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Magi is not certain but it looks like it will enter it's final arc and reading the new chapter of FT natsu has just fulfilled his number one goal since chapter 1 so it's ending is not far away.



well, as for FT hiro stated 3 arcs or such planned after gmg. also, while acno might pay a visit and ch400 DID happen, we're still not a single step further on the zeref lumen histoire stuff - I give it at least 1 big arc after the current one.


----------



## dannner (Sep 13, 2014)

blueblip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It certainly isn’t a hot selling product now, but keep in mind it had a PS2 game and a 50-episode series made in 2006/7 and there was even a small run of collectible figures manufactured some time ago, but it never quite gained the mass market appeal of the big three/Fairy Tail/Detective Conan/etc. That’s why, HSDK’s value is now measured solely by the size of its readership, and seeing that Shonen Sunday’s sales are dwindling, it is in need of new titles, not some 12-year-old dinosaur originally targeted at kids that are now in their twenties.

We're on the same page about the Jenezad Arc, coincidentally it was also the time when Matsuena published the three omake chapters, an original manga (Waza no Tabibito, and (!) taught himself how to use an animation software and did a short film in the manga's world on his own. Those were the tell-tale signs he wanted out.



PPsycho said:


> I mean this:
> "_Sakaki has a scary older sister who *appeared only once in the manga* without showing her face._"
> And this:
> "_Seeing how straighforward the manga is - that is, twists and plot points are telegraphed, *it's a good bet* the mistery sister is supposed to be Kenichi's mother._"
> ...



HSDK is a weekly serialized, shonen manga having run for 12 years: sophisticated writing and a subtly laid out evidence-breadcrumb trail is just not something anyone should expect to see, meaning, if you see a duck that looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it’s probably Chekhov’s gun. Though that’s just my two cents.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 13, 2014)

I really liked this chapter.  Things were wrapped up enough for me.  We know Kenichi became a master, it's obvious that he married Miu what with him having a kid that looks exactly like Miu.  It was nice, I like happy endings.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 13, 2014)

dannner said:


> HSDK is a weekly serialized, shonen manga having run for 12 years: sophisticated writing and a subtly laid out evidence-breadcrumb trail is just not something anyone should expect to see, meaning, if you see a duck that looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it?s probably Chekhov?s gun. Though that?s just my two cents.


Thing is, I see no resemblance of that "thing" being a "duck", i.e. Sakaki's sister being Kenichi's mother, of all people. I can accept the argument that at one point Matsuena had considered her to be of some relevance to the story, like having her appearing later in person, but concluding from a simple fact that she is "present" in a "simple" story that she is that one specific person is nothing but confirmation bias. I mean the only "evidence" - and you need evidence to form any kind of theory, even if it is about fiction - you provided is that there must be some kind of reason for her exisitng in the story. On the other hand you disregard the fact that there are indeed characters in the story that remained unrelated to anybody - like the master in the mountains who taught martial arts to that former Kisara subordinate.

Now as I mentioned at the begining of this post, I can agree that there could've been plans for Sakaki's sister to be someone of importance. However there is absolutely nothing pointing at her being the mother, that's just a wild guess. Matsuena could as well make Sakaki's sister Kenichi's teacher or the mother of one of his classmates, or a completely unrelated person. You are free to believe what you want of course, but it's not even valid to call it a theory with only that much.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2014)

t..this wasn't want I wanted.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Nah I think the writer just got tired after writing the same story for 12 years. Let's hope he realizes he will never be this popular again without kenichi and decides to write a sequel.



Togashi became incredibly popular with YYH. Then he went and wrote HxH.

Naoki Urasawa became incredibly popular with Monster. Then he made 20th Century Boys.

Rumiko Takasahi became incredibly popular with Ranma 1/2. Then she went and made Inu Yasha.

Who knows...



Enclave said:


> I really liked this chapter.  Things were wrapped up enough for me.  We know Kenichi became a master, it's obvious that he married Miu what with him having a kid that looks exactly like Miu.  It was nice, I like happy endings.



The chapter itself was good, I don't mind Kenichi ending like this. What I would have liked was a few more arcs between the last one and this chapter.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 13, 2014)

Im satisfied I would've liked to see how Kenichi looked as an adult though.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 13, 2014)

Siegfried was such wasted potential

ending was cool besides that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2014)

Heh, it's a somber day to see a series that's been around for 12 years to conclude but all things must end at one point.  

Anyway, I really enjoyed the chapter despite knowing it was going to be rushed the way it was.  Honestly, I thought it was a very decent ending giving some info on the Shinpaku group and what happen with the remains of YOMI/YAMI.  Heh, so Kenichi became a novelist writing his adventures and finally marring and having a child.    The only thing I would have liked to have seen paneled out was his fight with the Elder for Miu's hand. 

So for the time being farewell HSDK, I've enjoyed reading series for quite some time and it'll be a series that I will truly miss.  It's been on hell of a ride and I'm very fortunate to have seen it all the way to the end.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> So in a way we did see Kenichi reach master level... well, we saw his hand at least



That is indeed the hand of a true master, and no longer just a mere masturbator, as he has also become masterclass in tapping Miu's ass. And if those provocative final shots of looking at his phone were any indications, Renka and Shigure on the side too.

History's Strongest Cockblock, has finally been defeated.

All is well.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2014)

Cool little ending. I still feel somewhat empty though. Now I want to see Kenichi go from Master to Super Master Class.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2014)

Well Matsuena has three one shots coming out in Nov. so hopefully one of those will garner enough readerships to gain serialization.  But again, this series will be missed. To think HSDK was a retool of Matsuena's first project that got 5 volumes out only the second time around this series has 60 volumes done.  That's one hell of a retool.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2014)

im soo happy and sad at the same time

loved the ending, their daughter is adorable

Hanoka is STILL spending time with Hermit

I hope we do get a one shot of the time in between


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 13, 2014)

The ending was meh to me.  It was decent.  Didn't expect the timeskip.  I'm assuming the Elder died so Kenichi didn't have to fight him for Miu's hand in marriage 

Seeing all of Shinpaku was alright.  Although wtf was up with with Kaname and Takeda being paired?!  Fuck, I didn't get my epic love triangle with Kisara> Ukita<Kaname!  And I thought for sure Kaname was gonna end up with Renka (I liked him with Raichi though)!  I saw them together and immediately thought "Team EbonyLove" :rofl

Ah anyway, though, it could be continued, I guess it's alright if it stays like this. :sigh


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 13, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> The ending was meh to me.  It was decent.  Didn't expect the timeskip.  I'm assuming the Elder died so Kenichi didn't have to fight him for Miu's hand in marriage
> 
> Seeing all of Shinpaku was alright.  Although wtf was up with with Kaname and Takeda being paired?!  Fuck, I didn't get my epic love triangle with Kisara> Ukita<Kaname!  And I thought for sure Kaname was gonna end up with Renka (I liked him with Raichi though)!  I saw them together and immediately thought "Team EbonyLove" :rofl
> 
> Ah anyway, though, it could be continued, I guess it's alright if it stays like this. :sigh




How in god's green earth did you think that Kaname was going to end up with Renka???     


there was no lesbian hints from any of the girls,  especially Kaname and Renka.  wtf???


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2014)

x_danny_x said:


> How in god's green earth did you think that Kaname was going to end up with Renka???
> 
> 
> there was no lesbian hints from any of the girls,  especially Kaname and Renka.  wtf???


I think he meant to say 'Takeda'


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 13, 2014)

Cromer said:


> I think he meant to say 'Takeda'




even so,  Takeda and Renka never had moments or serious hints being pointed that those two were becoming an item.....Renka was part of Kenichi's harem...


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate it so fucking much when series' end.
Especially when they've been going as long as this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2014)

I also love the marriage photo cause Tochumaru really gives this a nice hint who made it.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2014)

Meh, rushed ending.

There's one thing about this ending that I especially dislike. What was the deal with Kushinda and how her motives and relationship with Senzui are never explained. All that hype in the manga and even if she delivered with her skill, her character just kind of just goes no where in the end after that build up. I'm just left wondering what even happened to her now. Well, doesn't matter much anymore for me to care.

Quite a few things I would have liked to see done better. Some plot lines were never really followed up on again which is unfortunate (I'm looking at you Kensei). Yami still exists as do the blades and members of One Shadow Nine Fists. I don't really midn this too much. I do kind of wish we got to see what the leader of the Danzaiba looked like without the lame shadow effect on him while he fought.

Despite the ending being more negative than positive for me, the series was really enjoyable after having followed it for the last almost 8 years. Tons of great characters, moments and fights. The whole Sakaki/Hongo Arc (this includes Tidat) is easily my favorite part in the entire series with Jenazad being my favorite villain and Hongo being my favorite character.

It should go without saying that Hongo vs Jenazad is my favorite fight too 

Now it's starting to sink in how I'll never see anymore new HSDK again....


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2014)

As rushed endings go, it could have been worse. Series was enjoyable, but I feel like Kenichi never got his chance to truly shine. His last fight was pretty good, but it just didn't seem like we got enough of that type of presence from Kenichi.

Really hope this gets continued. 

Oh and what a cockblock on that picture being glared out.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 13, 2014)

Is it impossible to end a manga correctly? I mean I've seen it done a few times, "YuYu Hakusho" and "Rurouni Kenshin" weren't too bad.... but pretty much every other manga ending has blown ass.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2014)

Fullmetal Alchemist's ending was perfect.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 14, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist's ending was perfect.



You're right, great ending! It hurt to see those characters go after so many years.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 14, 2014)

Not a bad ending and though we didn't get to see it, Kenichi finally got that ass


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel that this manga had to give more but oh well :/ 
I wonder what Matsuena's next work will be.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2014)

HSDK Doujins, hopefully....


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 14, 2014)

Now that I think about it, I'm glad this manga didn't go the timeskip route and drag it out another 10 years. I think the manga would of done better if it could of actually killed some characters off so the last arc didn't seem like such a cluster fuck. I mean if it would of just been Kenichi, Hermit, Mui, and the boxer and only the main masters they could of all gotten good proper fights.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2014)

forkandspoon said:


> Is it impossible to end a manga correctly? I mean I've seen it done a few times, "YuYu Hakusho" and "Rurouni Kenshin" weren't too bad.... but pretty much every other manga ending has blown ass.



Full Metal Alchemist, Black Cat and Flame of Recca had decent endings. Wasn't  against the way Death Note, Kekkaishi and Nurarihyon No Mago ended either.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 14, 2014)

Kekkaishi ending was rushed, ass pulled and just plain bad.

Decent manga though.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Not a bad ending and though we didn't get to see it, Kenichi finally got *the wrong ass*



Fixed 

Shigure ass is the best ass


----------



## Stannis (Sep 14, 2014)

final chapter was satisfying but the whole ending was rushed and  it didn't touch all loose ends 

armored masters were very meh. we didn't even get their leader's full design. the armored yami should've never been introduced imo. the story went downhill since then. final battle should've been against kushinada and saiga. 

yfw mysterious garyuu x will never use the 100% battle combination on panel  

it was a fun ride definitely enjoyed it. besides based hongo, comedy is still my favorite part about the manga.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Sep 14, 2014)

Did anyone else find it odd that Miu's father didn't show up at all in that final chapter? She finally got to meet him and there wasn't even a cameo for him in the final montage.

Overall I thought the series kept true to it's roots of combining a fighting shonen with a dose of ecchi, but like others noted it did drop off a bit in the quality of story after the Jenazad arc. Pacing wise, it definitely felt rushed through the last 5 or so chapters, and it is a shame if it was simply a case of the author getting tired writing the same story and decided to end it so abruptly after the past 12 years.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 14, 2014)

It really did start to end abruptly pretty suddenly. While the whole battle was presented as a final arc from the very begining, it's near the end when the sudden drop in pacing quality happens. I wonder if it really was cancelled, but than again, I suppose we would have some information about that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Full Metal Alchemist, Black Cat and Flame of Recca had decent endings. Wasn't  against the way Death Note, Kekkaishi and Nurarihyon No Mago ended either.



Oh yeah, Black Cat was awesome.

Death Note had a kind of weak second half, but the ending itself wasn't bad.

20th Century Boys was amazing, from beginning to end.

Also some animes have great endings, too. Stuff like Gurren Lagann, Kill la Kill and Code Geass have legendary endings.


----------



## Hot Cakes (Sep 14, 2014)

The ending was really horrible. Definitely rushed. While I can understand the author may have wanted to get it over with or it was just cancelled (despite the series running for so long, it was relatively unpopular), he still could have made the ending more effecrive. The Eternal Sunset arc had so much buildup for a _major _turning point in the series, but considering the fact all of the heroes came out in one piece in the end, all of that is negated. And there were still so many loose ends; we don't even know what happened to Saiga, Kajima or Mikumo.

Having Hayato die and Saiga become the new Elder would have been an excellent turning point and even ending for the series: Yami is defeated for the moment, Hayato dies, Saiga becomes the new Elder and enters Miu's life and everyone resolves to become better martial artists and people in memory of Hayato (of course, killing off Hayato with just a missile would have been rather silly. It would have been great if Hayato had sustained serious injuries during his battles at wherever he was for the majority of the arc. And instead of fighting Ryozanpaku's Grand Masters with the Armed Division, Mikumo should have fought the Elder at the island the Elder had run off to. The two are estimated to be similar in strength and share a history together; pairing them against each other would make developing them further as characters very logical. Due to the injuries the Elder would sustain in the battle, he would have been far more vulnerable to the missile explosion and die).


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> The ending was really horrible. Definitely rushed. While I can understand the author may have wanted to get it over with (despite doing the series for so long, it was relatively unpopular)


It wasn't that unpopular since it kept getting OVAs animated every other volume or so for the last 3 years.


----------



## Hot Cakes (Sep 14, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> It wasn't that unpopular since it kept getting OVAs animated every other volume or so for the last 3 years.



It still wasn't that popular compared to several other manga. The TV series had ended long ago too; generally, anime is produced _alongside _the manga. With Kenichi, the anime ended 7 years before the manga did and was only followed by a series of OVAs rather than a new TV series. Because of that, it's easy to understand why the manga had to end so soon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2014)

So...it really...it really ended?! Damn 

It could have been much worse, I agree. I pretty much liked the ending, though I would have liked to see some plotlines more developed, as others have already said.

And what's the consensus now on why it ended so soon? Not popular enough? Matsuena had enough? Because he is going to bring out new works, so yeah...


----------



## kidgogeta (Sep 17, 2014)

Haha oh man the nostalgia. I noticed that the final chapter for this came out. As an anime and ova only watcher I remember thinking when I started this series that he would surpass Miu mid way through, and eventually become the strongest there ever was just because of his insane training.Man did they ever work this guy hard day to day.  The fact that they emphasized that he had no talent would only serve to make it that much more amazing but apparently the manga was forced to end?

From reading the comments here It seems that Kenichi never surpasses Miu before the epilogue. Maybe she stayed ahead of him even until she became a mother. That's fairly disappointing. We don't even know if he ever beats the elder either. Very sad. This is one of 2 manga that I was deliberately waiting to end first before I continued where the anime left off of but considering the ending... it might just be better to pass and enjoy the memories of the early arcs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reM3My0Jfrs[/YOUTUBE]


  Farewell Kenichi


----------



## Space (Sep 17, 2014)

^ One of the reasons why Kenichi couldn't beat Miu in a sparring match is that he could only fight at full force when there's a need to protect someone or himself, according to Kenichi's masters. Kenichi is more of a pacifist than a martial artist. Miu on the other hand is used to fight at full abilities whatever the occasion, so even in a sparring match, she takes it seriously. Since their levels are so close, Kenichi would always lose to her in a sparring match unless their gap is too large.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> It still wasn't that popular compared to several other manga. The TV series had ended long ago too; generally, anime is produced _alongside _the manga. With Kenichi, the anime ended 7 years before the manga did and was only followed by a series of OVAs rather than a new TV series. Because of that, it's easy to understand why the manga had to end so soon.



Series more popular than HSDK only got 1 TV series instead of an ongoing one, for example Berserk or Gantz. Anime adaptions usually weren't as big as their manga counterparts anyway so its not too good of a comparison for popularity. Only recently has that changed with series like Attack on Titan.


----------



## fallot (Sep 24, 2014)

There was probably room for a small arc after Yomi/Yami but pretty much everything has been resolved and I am not disappointed. I was surprised that Ogata basically got let off despite being a pretty bad dude but oh well. The only thing that bothered me was the gratuitous amount of fanservice at the end crossing the line into frank perversion.


----------



## convict (Sep 24, 2014)

I was extremely surprised at Ogata's portrayal in this arc. I had always thought he was a beast, but below Ryozanpaku. The dude was handing Agaard and Rehman their asses. Ultimately I really wanted him and Kushinada to be defeated so I was a bit disappointed. Only Saiga or the Elder could do it in Kushinada's case though but that would have been an epic fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2014)

Heh, posting to let fans of the HSDK series know that next week starts the one shots.  Hoping for one to get fully serialized.



As for the series itself, vol. 60 will be featuring Miu's mom as the cover.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, posting to let fans of the HSDK series know that next week starts the one shots.  Hoping for one to get fully serialized.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the series itself, vol. 60 will be featuring Miu's mom as the cover.



Hmm,the first one is like..Kenichi and Miu's son?

The second one is fantasy and the third is..I don't know what it is.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 8, 2014)

Clicked the thread on reflex, forgot Kenichi already ended 

Looking forward to it, keep us updated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2014)

Well looks like the mangaka is going to start off on a new series titled Tokiwa Kitareri.


Also, still hoping the scans for the one shots come.  I think two of the three are out by now but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2014)

What are their names; so I can Google search/Torfind?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2014)

The first one shot goes by  Katana.  The second goes by Haruka.  The third is called DEM III and is coming out next week along with the new series.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> The first one shot goes by  Katana.  The second goes by Haruka.  The third is called DEM III and is coming out next week along with the new series.


My man...  Also I think you meant 'Kanata' 

Thread already, eh?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> The first one shot goes by  Katana.  The second goes by Haruka.  The third is called DEM III and is coming out next week along with the new series.



Do we know what they'll be about?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol, I apologies if this is misinterpreted as the series is being continued but somebody has been translating the volume bonuses.   Here are the two shorts for the final two volumes of the series.  

Vol. 60:
338 is out

Vol. 61:
338 is out


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2015)

I had my hopes up, but Mikumo


----------



## Cromer (Jul 21, 2015)

Good news, time to read...


----------



## haegar (Jul 23, 2015)

did somebody say mikumo?


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2015)

Dam Straight


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2015)

Figures the Elder was slammin Mikumo.


----------



## haegar (Jul 24, 2015)

this all started cause they had a fallin out after sex 

also, I cant get into his new series well. couldnt he just have written a fuckin sequel? then again, the way this ended, maybe better not


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2015)

Heh, again a translated bonus chapter this time from volume 59.   The origin of how Shigure met Tochūmaru. 
Chapter 59

Also dat Valkyries reverse cover.


----------

